# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  أسطر خطرت ببالي أو قرأتها فأعجبتني..متجدد

## أم البراء وعائشة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخواتي الفاضلات :

بناءا على طلب الأخت أم البدر في أن أسجل ما يخطر على بالي من بعض الأسطر التي ربما فيها فائدة للغير أو أسطر قرأتها في مكان ما وأعجبتني
وقد استجبت لها وأسأل الله أن يكون خالصا لوجهه صوابا مقبولا عنده سبحانه  أبدأ بالله مستعينة :

[1ِ] 

وقال الحافظ ابن رجب –رحمه الله-:

كلام السلف قليل كثير البركة،وكلام الخلف كثير قليل البركة.. وفي كلامهم  –أي السلف - كفاية وزيادة فلا يوجد في كلام من بعدهم من حق إلا وهو في  كلامهم موجود بأوجز لفظ وأخصر عبارة ولا يوجد في كلام من بعدهم من باطل إلا  وفي كلامهم ما يبين بطلانه لمن فهمه وتأمله ويوجد في كلامهم من المعاني  البديعة والمآخذ الدقيقة مالا يهتدى إليه من بعدهم ولا يلم يه  ، فمن لم  يأخذ العلم من كلامهم فاته ذلك الخير كله مع ما يقع في كثير من الباطل  متابعة لمن تأخر عنهم ، وفي ذلك كفاية لمن عقل. وشغل لمن بالعلم النافع عني  واشتغل.
ومن وقف على هذا وأخلص القصد فيه لوجه الله عز وجل واستعان عليه أعانه  وهداه ووفقه وسدده وفهمه وألهمه. وحينئذ يثمر له هذا العلم ثمرته الخاصة به  وهي خشية اللَه كما قال عز وجل (إِنَّما يَخشى اللَهَ مِن عِبادِهِ  العُلَماءُ) قال ابن مسعود وغيره كفى بخشية اللَه علما وكفى بالاغترار  باللَه جهلا

 وقال بعض السلف ليس العلم بكثرة الرواية ولكن العلم الخشية.

وقال بعضهم من خشي اللَهَ فهو عالم ومن عصاه فهو جاهل وكلامهم في هذا  المعنى كثير جداً.

وأعقِّب فأقول :
لهذا قال الله عز وجل:

 *إِنَّمَا  ٱلتَّوْبَةُ عَلَى ٱللَّهِ لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ ٱلسُّوٓءَ  بِجَهَـٰلَةٍۢ ثُمَّ يَتُوبُونَ مِن قَرِيبٍۢ فَأُو۟لَـٰٓئِكَ يَتُوبُ  ٱللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ ۗ وَكَانَ ٱللَّهُ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًۭا  (17) النساء*

*للذين يعملون السوء بجهالة* *  )* *قال* *قتادة*  *  :* *أجمع أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على أن كل ما عصي به الله فهو جهالة عمدا كان أو لم يكن ، و**كل من عصى الله فهو جاهل . وقال* *مجاهد*  *  :* *المراد من الآية : العمد ، قال* *الكلبي*  *  :* *لم يجهل أنه ذنب لكنه جهل عقوبته ، وقيل : معنى الجهالة : اختيارهم اللذة الفانية على اللذة الباقية** .* 
تفسير البغوي


أسال الله أن يتوب علينا ويبعدنا عن الجهل والجهالة..آمين

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[2]  لماذا يستخفّ بي البشر ؟؟!!!!

قال ابن حزم رحمه الله
.
ولا تمثل (تقارن) بين نفسك وبين من هو أكثر عيوباً منها فتستسهل الرذائل وتكون مقلداً لأهل الشر وقد ذم تقليد أهل الخير فكيف تقليد أهل الشر! لكن مثل بين نفسك وبين من هو أفضل منك فحينئذ يتلف عجبك وتفيق من هذا الداء القبيح الذي يولد عليك الاستخفاف بالناس وفيهم بلا شك من هو خير منك.فإذا استخففت بهم بغير حق استخفوا بك بحق لأن الله تعالى يقول: وَجَزَاءُ سَيِّئَةٍ سَيِّئَةٌ مِثْلُهَا.
فتولد على نفسك أن تكون أهلاً للاستخفاف بك بل على الحقيقة مع مقت الله عز وجل وطمس ما فيك من فضيلة.

فإن أعجبت بعقلك ففكر في كل فكرة سوء تحل بخاطرك وفي أضاليل الأماني الطائفة بك فإنك تعلم نقص عقلك حينئذ.

وإن أعجبت بآرائك فتفكر في سقطاتك واحفظها ولا تنسها وفي كل رأي قدرته صواباً فخرج بخلاف تقديرك وأصاب غيرك وأخطأت أنت. فإنك إن فعلت ذلك فأقل أحوالك أن يوازن سقوط رأيك بصوابه فتخرج لا لك ولا عليك والأغلب أن خطأك أكثر من صوابك وهكذا كل أحد من الناس بعد النبيين صلوات الله عليهم.

وإن أعجبت بعملك فتفكر في معاصيك وفي تقصيرك وفي معاشك ووجوهه فو الله لتجدن من ذلك ما يغلب على خيرك ويعفي على حسناتك فليطل همك حينئذ وأبدل من الْعُجْب تنقصاً لنفسك.


وإن أعجبت بعلمك فاعلم أنه لا خصلة لك فيه وأنه موهبة من الله مجردة وهبك إياها ربك تعالى فلا تقابلها بما يسخطه فلعله ينسيك ذلك بعلة يمتحنك بها تولد عليك نسيان ما علمت وحفظت.


واعلم أن كثيراً من أهل الحرص على الْعِلْم يجدون في القراءة والإكباب  على الدروس والطلب ثم لا يرزقون منه حظاً. فليعلم ذو الْعِلْم أنه لوكان  بالإكباب وحده لكان غيره فوقه فصح أنه موهبة من الله تعالى

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[3]  لعلها طويلة لكنها درر قيلت في العجب والرياء
القسم الأول :

وقال عبد الله بن مسعود -رضي الله عنه-:
الهلاك في شيئين: العجب والقنوط ..
(وإنما جمع بينهما لأن السعادة لا تنال إلا بالطلب والتشمير، والقانط لا يطلب، والمعجب يظن أنه قد ظفر بمراده فلا يسعى)
مختصر منهاج القاصدين ص (234)


وقال إسحاق بن خلف -رحمه الله-:
ليس شيء أقطع لظهر إبليس من قول ابن آدم: ليت شعري بما يختم لي!
قال: عندها ييأس منه ويقول: متى يعجب هذا بعمله؟!
شعب الإيمان (1/508)


وقال الفضيل بن عياض -رحمه الله-:
لو أن المبتدع تواضع لكتاب الله وسنة نبيه ، لاتبع ما ابتدع ، و لكنه أُعجب برأيه فاقتدى بما اخترع.
التذكرة في الوعظ ( ص 97)


وقال عبد الله بن مسعود –رضي الله عنه-:
اثنتان منجيتان , واثنتان مهلكتان , فالمنجيتان: النية والنهى , فالنية أن تنوي أن تطيع الله فيما يستقبل , والنهى أن تنهى نفسك عما حرم الله عز وجل , والمهلكتان: العجب، والقنوط.
حلية الأولياء (7/298)

وقال السري السقطي –رحمه الله-:
خَفِيَتْ عليّ علة ثلاثين سنة... وذلك أنّا كنا جماعة نبكِّر إلى الجمعة ولنا أماكن قد عرفت بنا لا نكاد أن نخلو عنها  فمات رجل من جيراننا يوم جمعة فأحببت أن أشيع جنازته فشيعتها وأضحيت عن  وقتي، ثم جئت أريد الجمعة فلما أن قربت من المسجد قالت لي نفسي: الآن يرونك  وقد أضحيت وتخلفت عن وقتك، فشق ذلك علي فقلت لنفسي: أراك مرائية منذ  ثلاثين سنة وأنا لا أدري، فتركت ذلك المكان الذي كنت آتيه فجعلت أصلى في أماكن مختلفة لئلا يعرف مكاني هذا أو نحوه
حلية الأولياء (10/ 125)



وقال الفضيل بن عياض -رحمه الله-:
إن استطعت أن لا تكون محدثًا ولا قارئًا ولا متكلمًا. فإن كنت بليغًا، قالوا: ما أبلغه، وأحسن حديثه، وأحسن صوته، ويعجبك ذلك فتنتفخ، وإن لم تكن بليغًا ولا حسن الصوت، قالوا: ليس يحسن يحدث، وليس صوته بحسن، أحزنك ذلك وشق عليك فتكون مرائيًا،
وإذا جلست فتكلمت فلم تبال من ذمك ومن مدحك، فتكلم.
سير أعلام النبلاء (8/109)




سُئل عبد الله بن المبارك –رحمه الله- عن مفهوم العُجْب؟ فقال: أن ترى أن عندك شيئًا ليس عند غيرك !
شعب الإيمان (7/50) ، تذكرة الحفاظ (1/278)


وقال بشر بن الحارث –رحمه الله- : 
«العجب أن تستكثر، عملك وتستقل عمل الناس أو عمل غيرك»
حلية الأولياء (8/348)



وقال الذهبي -رحمه الله-:
فمن طلب العلم للعمل كسره العلم وبكى على نفسه ومن طلب العلم للمدارس والإفتاء والفخر والرياء تحامق واختال وازدرى بالناس وأهلكه العجب ومقتته الأنفس {قد أفلح من زكاها وقد خاب من دساها} [الشمس: 9، 10] أي: دسسها بالفجور والمعصية.
سير أعلام النبلاء (13/378)



وعن مطرف - رحمه الله - قال :
لأن أبيت نائما وأصبح نادما ، أحب إلي من أن أبيت قائما وأصبح معجبا !
المجالسة وجواهر العلم (6/327)




وقال الحسن البصري -رحمه الله-:
لو كان كلام بني آدم كله صدقاً ، وعمله كله حسناً ،يوشك أن يخسر !
قيل: وكيف يخسر؟ قال: يعجب بنفسه.
شعب الإيمان (5/454)

وقال أبو حفص -رحمه الله-:
من لم يتهم نفسه على دوام الأوقات ولم يخالفها في جميع الأحوال ولم يجرها إلي مكروهها في سائر أيامه مغروراً ومن نظر إلى نفسه باستحسان شيء منها فقد أهلكها وكيف يصح لعاقل الرضى عن نفسه والكريم ابن الكريم ابن الكريم يقول وما أبريء نفسي أن النفس لأمارة بالسوء إلا ما رحم ربي 
المقاصد الحسنة ص (120)

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

القسم الثاني :


وقال عبيد الله بن عمر -رضي الله عنهما-:
أن عمر بن الخطاب كان جالسا ذات يوم ، فمرت به جارية تحمل قربة ، فقام ،  فأخذ منها القربة وحملها على عنقه حتى وداها ثم رجع ،فقال له أصحابه :  يرحمك الله يا أمير المؤمنين ! ما حملك على هذا ؟ قال : إن نفسي أعجبتني ؛ فأردت أن أذلها .
المجالسة وجواهر العلم (6/91)

وقال ابن القيم -رحمه الله - في كلام له في عقوبات الذنوب:
فسبحان الله كم من قلب منكوس وصاحبه لا يشعر، وقلب ممسوخ وقلب مخسوف به، وكم من مفتون بثناء الناس عليه ومغرور بستر الله عليه ومستدرج بنعم الله عليه؛ وكل هذه عقوبات وإهانة ويظن الجاهل أنها كرامة.!
الجواب الكافي (ص 140(


وقال الإمام الذهبي –رحمه الله-:
فكم من رجل نطق بالحق وأمر بالمعروف فيسلط الله عليه من يؤذيه لسوء قصده وحبه للرئاسة الدينية فهذا داء خفي سار في نفوس الفقهاء كما أنه داء سار في نفوس المنفقين من الأغنياء وأرباب الوقوف والترب المزخرفة وهو داء خفي يسري في نفوس الجند والأمراء والمجاهدين فتراهم يلتقون العدو ويصطدم الجمعان وفي نفوس المجاهدين مخبآت وكمائن من الاختيال وإظهار الشجاعة ليقال والعجب ولبس القراقل المذهبة –نوع من الثياب-، والخوذ المزخرفة والعدد المحلاة على نفوس متكبرة وفرسان متجبرة .. فأنى ينصرون؟ وكيف لا يخذلون؟ اللهم: فانصر دينك ووفق عبادك.
سير أعلام النبلاء (18/ 192)


وقال سفيان الثوري -رحمه الله-:
إياك وما يفسد عليك عملك فإنما يفسد عليك عملك الرياء، فإن لم يكن رياء فإعجابك بنفسك حتى يخيل إليك أنك أفضل من أخ لك، وعسى أن لا تصيب من العمل مثل الذي يصيب ولعله أن يكون هو أورع منك عما حرم الله وأزكى منك عملا، فإن لم تكن معجبا بنفسك فإياك أن تحب محمدة الناس ومحمدتهم أن تحب أن يكرموك بعملك ويروا لك به شرفا ومنزلة في صدورهم أو حاجة تطلبها إليهم في أمور كثيرة، فإنما تريد بعملك زعمت وجه الدار الآخرة لا تريد به غيره
فكفى بكثرة ذكر الموت مزهدا في الدنيا ومرغبا في الآخرة وكفى بطول الأمل قلة خوف وجرأة على المعاصي، وكفى بالحسرة والندامة يوم القيامة لمن كان يعلم ولا يعمل
حلية الأولياء (6/391)


وقال الحارث بن نبهان –رحمه الله-:
سمعت محمد بن واسع، يقول: «واصاحباه ذهب أصحابي» قلت: رحمك الله أبا عبد الله أليس قد نشأ شباب يصومون النهار ويقومون الليل ويجاهدون في سبيل الله قال: «بلى ولكن أخ» ، وتفل، «أفسدهم العجب» 
حلية الأولياء (2/352)


وقال هشام الدستوائي –رحمه الله-:
والله ما أستطيع أن أقول أنِّي ذهبت يومًا قط أطلب الحديث أريد به وجه الله عز وجل .
قلت ـ أي الذهبي ـ :
والله ولا أنا ، فقد كان السلف يطلبون العلم لله فنبلوا ، وصاروا أئمة يقتدى بهم ، وطلبه قوم منهم أولا لا لله ، وحصلوه ثم استفاقوا، وحاسبوا أنفسهم ، فجرهم العلم إلى الإخلاص في أثناء الطريق .
سير أعلام النبلاء (7/152)


وقال ابن القيم -رحمه الله-:
إن الله سبحانه إذا أراد بعبده خيرًا أنساه رؤية طاعاته ورفعها من قلبه ولسانه، فإذا ابتلى بذنب جعله نصب عينيه، ونسى طاعته وجعل همه كله بذنبه، فلا يزال ذنبه أمامه، إن قام أو قعد، أو غدا أو راح، فيكون هذا عين الرحمة في حقه،

كما قال بعض السلف: إن العبد ليعمل الذنب فيدخل به الجنة، ويعمل الحسنة  فيدخل بها النار، قالوا: وكيف ذلك؟ قال: يعمل الخطيئة لا تزال نصب عينيه،  كلما ذكرها بكى وندم وتاب واستغفر وتضرّع وأناب إلى الله، وذلّ له وانكسر  وعمل لها أعمالاًفتكون سبب الرحمة في حقه، ويعمل الحسنة فلا تزال نصب عينيه  يمنّ بها، ويراها، ويعتدّ بها على ربه وعلى الخلق،  ويتكبر بها ويتعجب من الناس كيف لا يعظمونه ويكرمونه ويجلونه عليها، فلا  تزال هذه الأمور به حتى تقوى عليه آثارها فتدخله النار .
مفتاح دار السعادة (1/297)



وقال الماوردي –رحمه الله-:
ومما أنذرك به من حالي أنني صنفت في البيوع كتابا  جمعت فيه ما استطعت من كتب الناس، وأجهدت فيه نفسي وكددت فيه خاطري، حتى  إذا تهذب واستكمل وكدت أعجب به وتصورت أنني أشد الناس اضطلاعا بعلمه،  حضرني، وأنا في مجلسي أعرابيان فسألاني عن بيع عقداه في البادية على شروط  تضمنت أربع مسائل لم أعرف لواحدة منهن جوابا، فأطرقت مفكرا، وبحالي وحالهما  معتبرا فقالا: ما عندك فيما سألناك جواب، وأنت  زعيم هذه الجماعة؟ فقلت: لا. فقالا: واها لك، وانصرفا. ثم أتيا من يتقدمه  في العلم كثير من أصحابي فسألاه فأجابهما مسرعا بما أقنعهما وانصرفا عنه  راضيين بجوابه حامدين لعلمه، فبقيت مرتبكا، وبحالهما وحالي معتبرا وإني  لعلى ما كنت عليه من المسائل إلى وقتي، فكان ذلك زاجر نصيحة ونذير عظة تذلل بها قياد النفس، وانخفض لها جناح العجب، توفيقا منحته ورشدا أوتيته.
أدب الدنيا والدين (ص73)



وقال ابن القيم –رحمه الله-:
اعلم أن العبد إذا شرع في قول أو عمل يبتغي مرضاة الله، مطالعًا فيه منّة الله عليه به، وتوفيقه له فيه، وأنه بالله لا بنفسه، ولا بمعرفته وفكره وحوله وقوته، بل هو الذي أنشأ له اللسان والقلب والعين والأذن، فالذي منّ عليه بالقول والفعل ، فإذا لم يغب ذلك عن ملاحظته ونظر قلبه لم يحضره العجب الذي أصله رؤية نفسه وغيبته عن شهود منة ربه وتوفيقه.
الفوائد (ص 152)

جمعها الأخ جهاد حلّس في ملتقى أهل الحديث

وأقول في النهاية ملخص ما ذكر في كلمة واحدة حتى نخرج من العجب نردّ الفضل لله عز وجلّ دائما وأبدا

----------


## أم تقى و هدى

وقال ابن القيم –رحمه الله-:
اعلم أن العبد إذا شرع في قول أو عمل يبتغي مرضاة الله، مطالعًا فيه منّة الله عليه به، وتوفيقه له فيه، وأنه بالله لا بنفسه، ولا بمعرفته وفكره وحوله وقوته، بل هو الذي أنشأ له اللسان والقلب والعين والأذن، فالذي منّ عليه بالقول والفعل ، فإذا لم يغب ذلك عن ملاحظته ونظر قلبه لم يحضره العجب الذي أصله رؤية نفسه وغيبته عن شهود منة ربه وتوفيقه.
الفوائد (ص 152)
اللهم انا تبرأنا من حولنا وقوتنا إلى حولك وقوتك فإنه لا حول ولا قوة إلا بك امين
بارك الله فيك ورزقك من فضله ......امين

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

جزاك الله خيرا..

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

أحسن الله إليكما وشكر لكما أم البراء وأم تقى, اللهم ارزقنا قلوبا خاشعة وأنفسًا خاضعة وأحسن نياتنا.

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

جزيتن خيرا أخواتي أم تقى أم أويس التوحيد

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[4]  اذا دعونا الله عز وجل

إذا دعوتم الله فاعزموا في الدعاء ، ولا يقولن أحدكم : إن شئت فأعطني ، فإن الله لا مستكره له
الراوي: أنس بن مالك المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: صحيح البخاري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 7464
خلاصة حكم المحدث: [صحيح] 

فإن دعوتِ لا تلحقي الدعاء ب إن شاء الله... بل آمين

مثال :
ربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله هكذا تعلقي الدعاء بالمشيئة

أما الصحيح فقولك ربنا يوفقك آمين وهذا هو أن تعزمي الدعاء

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[5] حين تنادي الله عز وجل

تعودنا أن اذا غيرنا جلستنا أو تحركنا أو دخلنا مكان أن نقول يا الله

وفي هذا نداء لله


مثال :
لو كررتِ النداء لأخت فقلتِ يا مها .. فترد ب نعم .. ثم كررتِ النداء يا مها فترد بنعم ثم يا مها يا مها يا مها وهي ترد وانت لا تطلبي منها شيئا تثور عليك وتحنق أكيد

والمثل الأعلى لله عز وجل

فالأوْلى حين تكرري قول يا الله يا الله فيرد عليك ب لبيك عبدي فهلّا سألتيه بعدها
فقلتِ مثلا يا الله ارحمني
يا الله اعف عني
وهكذا

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[6]     أنصت ...

إذا جالست الجهال فأنصت لهم...وإذا جالست العلماء فأنصت لهم...فإن في إنصاتك للجهال زيادة في الحلم ... وإنصاتك للعلماء زيادة في العلم.... 		
 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				___

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[7] 

نحن بأمس الحاجه أن نقول لا .. لا أستطيع
ونقول المعذرة ليس الان ... الان مشغولون
ونقول للذي يصيح ويصرخ في وجوهنا احترم نفسك ولا تصرخ 
ونقول للذي جاء يزورنا دون موعد وأربكنا أو بقي يتصل على جوالنا مرات عديدة ونحن لا نرد إفهم قوله تعالى (  وَإِن قِيلَ لَكُمُ ارْجِعُوا فَارْجِعُوا هُوَ أَزْكَى لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ  بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ عَلِيمٌ ... ( النور- الجزء الثامن عشر ) )
ونقول لمن قال كم تعجبني حقيبتك سآخذها ..لا رجاءا لا تأخذها فإنها عزيزة علي وتعبت حتى وجدتها وكما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :
( لا يأخذ أحدكم متاع أخيه لا لاعبا و لا جادا و من أخذ عصا أخيه فليردها)

الراوي: السائب بن يزيد الثقفي المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: إرواء الغليل - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1518
خلاصة حكم المحدث: حسن

لكن أعود وأقول ادفع بالتي هي أحسن...ويؤثرون على أنفسهم...فإن استطعنا أن نكون لطفاء دائما لا سكينا تجرح دون ضرر يلحقنا بأن نطبق (رحماء بينهم) بغض النظر عن شخصية من هو أمامك فلم لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[8]  الحج وجنيني

الكل فرح بحملي بجنيني الذي انتظرته سنوات ثم رزقنيه الله عز وجل وأصبح  عمره ثلاثة أشهر ثم رزقني الله عز وجل الحج فاعترض الجميع وخافوا من مشقة  السفر وأصروا أن أراجع الطبيبة(أخذا بالأسباب)  للإطمئنان فراجعتها وقالت لي بعد الفحص كل شيء ممتاز لكن سأعطيك مثبتا خوفا  من المشقة أن تؤثر على الجنين فبدأت آخذ المثبت وسافرت...
وبعد أن رجعت من الحج تبيّن لي بعد الفحص عند طبيبة أخرى أن جنيني توفاه  الله قبل سفري للحج وقبل ذهابي للطبيبة بأيام والمثبت ألصق الجنين الميت  بجدار الرحم قالت لي الطبيبة ليس هناك نبض !!! قلت ولا نبضه ؟؟؟ قالت ولا نبضه ... ابتسمت مع غصة في حلقي وتذكرت الحديث إنّما الصبر عند الصدمة الأولى* فاسترجعت وقلت اللهم آجرني في مصيبتي واخلف لي خيرا منها*

 والحمدلله أني لم أستمع للنصائح وأصريت على الحج بالرغم من حملي فكلما  أتخيل لو ما ذهبت لأجل الحمل فأخسر الحمل والحج معا لمتّ كمدا..

الحمدلله على تقادير المولى انه لطيف خبير خسرت الجنين فرضيت بفضل الله علي فعوضني الله الكريم بابنتي عائشة وابني البراء وثم حجّة ثانية فالحمد لله حمدا طيبا مباركا فيه

*****************************

* مر النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم بامرأة تبكي عند قبر ، فقال : اتقي الله واصبري قالت : إليك  عني ، فإنك لم تصب بمصيبتي ، ولم تعرفه ، فقيل لها : إنه النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم ، فأتت باب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فلم تجد عنده بوابين ،  فقالت : لم أعرفك ، فقال : إنما الصبر عند الصدمة الأولى .
الراوي: أنس بن مالك المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: صحيح البخاري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1283
خلاصة حكم المحدث: [صحيح] 


 * سمعت  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول " ما من عبد تصيبه مصيبة فيقول : إنا  لله وإنا إليه راجعون . اللهم ! أجرني في مصيبتي وأخلف لي خيرا منها - إلا  أجره الله في مصيبته . وأخلف له خيرا منها " . قالت : فلما توفي أبو سلمة  قلت كما أمرني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . فأخلف الله لي خيرا منه .  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
الراوي: أم سلمة هند بنت أبي أمية المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: صحيح مسلم - الصفحة أو الرقم: 918
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح

----------


## أمة الله أم عبد الله

ماشاء الله موفقة وننتظر المزيد رائع لي عودة لقراءة مفصلة

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> ماشاء الله موفقة وننتظر المزيد رائع لي عودة لقراءة مفصلة


حياك الله متابعتك تسعدني

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[9]    الأذكار


في السابعة صباحا ركبت سيارتي وذهبت لعملي  كنت سأتلو الأذكار لكني قلت بعد قليل...

بعد أن وصلت قلت لأفطر أولا وأتلوها فهاتفوني وأنا أفطر وقالوا أن سيارتي تهشمت !!!! 		
 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[10]    أولياء الله

أذلّة على المؤمنين:

والمذلة من ذلل الطريق أي سهلها وعبدها للعبور كما أن الرحمة مصاحبة للذل للمؤمنين ومعناها التيسير، وكل ذله مع المؤمنين لا تكون عكس الكرامة بل تعني أداء الحقوق كاملة دون النظر الى الواجبات فإن لم تؤدي أنت واجبي الله سبحانه يقيض لي غيرك ليكون سببا في رفع الأذى والظلم عني، فإن جوبهت بالإساءة من أحدهم أقول ( اللهم ان كان صادقا فاغفر لي وان كان كاذبا فاغفر له )

أعزّة على الكافرين :

 والعزة هي الاستغناء عن الطلب والاستغناء عن الكفار بولاية المؤمنين فأتولى من يتولى الله وأبغض وأبرأ ممن يبغض الله ويتبرأ منه، وبهذا أحقق أركان لا اله الا الله بقاعدة الولاء والبراء...

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

> [5] حين تنادي الله عز وجل
> 
> تعودنا أن اذا غيرنا جلستنا أو تحركنا أو دخلنا مكان أن نقول يا الله
> 
> وفي هذا نداء لله
> 
> 
> مثال :
> لو كررتِ النداء لأخت فقلتِ يا مها .. فترد ب نعم .. ثم كررتِ النداء يا مها فترد بنعم ثم يا مها يا مها يا مها وهي ترد وانت لا تطلبي منها شيئا تثور عليك وتحنق أكيد
> ...


سبحانك ربنا ما أرحمك، لا إله إلا أنت.


جزيتِ الجنة من غير حساب، وبارك فيكِ أختنا الكريمة.

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> سبحانك ربنا ما أرحمك، لا إله إلا أنت.
> 
> 
> جزيتِ الجنة من غير حساب، وبارك فيكِ أختنا الكريمة.


ما أجمل دعائك عزيزتي واياكم فيك بارك الله
تسرني متابعتك

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[11]   مات الرجال (الا من رحم ربي)  

 سألتها لمَ لمْ تتزوجي الى الآن فأجابت :

 أعيش وحدي مع أمي ولم يأتِ من الرجال من يردّ لي أنوثتي التي ضاعت بين شراء حاجياتنا من هذا والجدل والخصومة في العمل مع هذا وكلامي مع من يصلح سيارتي وكلامي مع من يحضر لنا أنبوبة الغاز أو قارورة الماء أو من يصلح لنا أي شيء تالف .. لأنهم يشترطون أن أستمر في عملي خارج البيت !!!! فكيف بالله أكون أنثى وسكنا لزوجي ومربية لأولادي والعمل خارج البيت يخالف فطرتي والهدف من خلقي ووجودي

 فقلت في نفسي :

  معك حق مات الرجال وبقي الذكور

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[12]   أٌمِّي

 تبكي ... فسألتٌها مابك ؟؟ قالت : مخنوقة من نفسي .. قلت لماذا؟؟ قالت أتعلق بأي أحد يحنٌّ عليَّ أو يشعرني بقليل من التقدير وكل السبب أمّي بعمرها ما حضنتني الا ربما بالعيد تخيّلي .. ولا حتى تقبّلني ولا تثني عليّ .. سكتٌّ وسألتها هل جربتِ أنتِ أن تحضنيها وتبادري وتثني عليها فقد كبُرَتْ الان وتحتاجك أكثر من احتياجك لها.. قالت : لا لم أفعل .. قلت ولمَ؟ قالت : أخجل  قلت اذا لا تلوميها فأُمها أيضا كانت تخجل وابنتك ستخجل !!!!!

----------


## أم تقى و هدى

رائع ما سطرت اختي الغالية والاروع أن نزين تلك الكلمات بالعمل ننتظر المزيد والجديد المفيد بإذن لله 
كلمات لا يمكن ان نقرأها إلا وتسكن القلب فيترجمها الوجه اما بالدموع تارة أو الابتسامة تارة او التعجب اخرى حفظك الله من كل سوء ورضي الله عنك وأرضاك اللهم امين

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> رائع ما سطرت اختي الغالية والاروع أن نزين تلك الكلمات بالعمل ننتظر المزيد والجديد المفيد بإذن لله 
> كلمات لا يمكن ان نقرأها إلا وتسكن القلب فيترجمها الوجه اما بالدموع تارة أو الابتسامة تارة او التعجب اخرى حفظك الله من كل سوء ورضي الله عنك وأرضاك اللهم امين


أسعدك الله في الدارين أسعدتني كلماتك وحفظك من كل سوء أخيتي وبارك لي فيك

----------


## حكمة

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
تبارك الرحمن ,,,
لم يكن لأم  البدر أن تطالب بما هو كثير..
إنما هو حقنا عليكِ بأن نرى لكِ متسلسلة 
نغترف منها مما حباكِ به الله من علم غزير ،،
فالخير عند أم البراء يزيد ويفيض ...
وهذا أعده كرم منكِ أخية أن تستجيبي لطلب شق عليّ أن أطلبه  وتعديه أنتِ بالبسيط
إذا فهذا سيكون لي متكأ وثير سأتكئ إليه وفيه كل وقت وحين
جزيتِ خيرا أخيتي العزيزة .. بارك الله فيك وأحسن إليكِ

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

اولا يا ام البدر انت تأمري ثانيا سامحك الله وهداك والله لا أستحق من كلماتك كلمة ووعدتِ أنك لن تعودي لمثلها أبدا 

فوالله لولا أن جعلك الله تحثيني على هذا ما كتبت منه حرفا

فجزاك الخير كله وجعله في كفة حسناتك

رعاك الله وحقق لك سؤلك آمين

متابعتك تسعدني عزيزتي

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[13]  أيّما ؟؟؟


قال ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى: 

وقلت لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى يومًا: 

سئل بعض أهل العلم أيما أنفع للعبد: 

التسبيح أو الاستغفار؟

 فقال:

 إذا كان الثوب نقيًا فالبخور وماء 

الورد أنفع له، وإن كان دنسًا فالصابون والماء الحار أنفع له. 		
 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[14]  ان شاء الله

ما فهمته من الشيخ العثيمين عن إن شاء الله قال :

فإن كان الانسان عازما على الفعل وبالتأكيد

سيفعله فليقل إن شاء الله

فلو جاء بعد العزم والأخذ بالأسباب عارضا يكون صدق في مقولته... 

لكن إن لم تشأ أن تنجز الفعل وتعلم انك لن تفعله 

لا تقل إن شاء الله وتعلقه على المشيئة فيعتقد فيك مع التكرار أنك 

إن قلت إن شاء الله فإنك لن تفعل وهذا سيء...

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[15]


قوله تعالى : (فإن حزب الله هم الغالبون)

الحزب : ( الاشتداد ) : مجموعة اشتدت وغلظت وتماسكت على فكر واحد ، كما نقول في القران حزب وهو مجموعة آيات تشكل قسما من القرآن وتعطي أحكاما متماسكة متراصة تمنح صاحبها صفات حامل القرآن..كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: إذا حزبه أمر (أي اشتد عليه).....

 وفي النهاية هم القوم الذين اجتمعوا على الحرص على الحصول على فضل الله هم
الغالبون الظاهرون الجند الذين لهم النصرة لكنها لا تتحقق الا بالتمسك الشديد بالأحكام

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

بناءا على طلب الاخوات بالتفريق ما بين المنقول وما كتبه قلمي أنوه بأن المشاركات 
1
2
3
6
13

منقولة 

وبقية المشاركات كتابتي

 ومستقبلا إن بقي في العمر بقية سأكتب تحت كلماتي الخاصة 

أم البراء ...

 دمتم بود         
                                                                                       ______

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[16] أم حمد لأم البراء :

نقلك جميل عن الهدوء الجذاب ونحن بحاجه إليه  وخصوصاً هذه الأيام إذ يريد كثير الناس أن يكون متحدثاً لا مستمعاً وجزاك  الله خير الجزاء وليتك تفيدينا بخبراتك كيف ممكن أن يكون المرء مستعماً أكثر من كونه متحدثاً ...

أم البراء :

أضحك الله سنك

الحقيقة بداية التزامي كان صعب علي جدا الاستماع  :Smile: 

وما أن يبدأ أحدهم بكلام لا يعجبني الا ويجدني رددت كالصاعقة

والان بفضل الله ثم التمرين أنتظره يكمل ثم أرد كالصاعقة : )


أم البراء 
                                                                                       ____

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

نأتي الان للجد أخيتي أم حمد

بالنسبة للاستماع فالحقيقة أنه ليس سهلا
لكنه مربط وبداية كل علاقة جميلة فيما بعد...

تجدينا أخلاقنا ضيقة وصدرنا ضيقا
ويعود ذلك الى الضغط الذي نرزح تحته ليلا نهارا
فتجدي حتى الكبار منا يستلطفون من يتسع صدره للكلام ويترفق بهم.. وصنف آخر تجديه لا يحتمل مجرد كلمة منك  ويغضب ولا يعود لمجالستك أبدا
الشاهد من الكلام أننا صغارا كنا أو كبارا نحتاج لمن يستمع لنا ويأخذنا بلطفه
وبهذا الخلق تكسبي الملايين
وإنه خلق تكسبينه بالتمرين على السكوت وفقط الاستماع ثم إبداء رأيك ليكون  في عمق وصميم الموضوع لأن لا يعتقد الطرف المقابل أنك لم تكوني معه
أرجو أن أكون وفقت
بوركتن

 أم البراء 
                                                                                       ____

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[17] الإنصاف...

قال الشيخ صالح المغامسي

الحكم على الشيء فرع عن تصوره، وينبغي أن نعرف أول الطرائق إلى الإنصاف؛ لأن الإنسان عدو ما يجهل، فإذا جهل شيئاً أصبح غير مقبول في الحكم عليه


ممكن أن يكون الإنصاف نوعاً من العدل فالعدل أعم لكن الإنصاف يكون في شيء واحد بخلاف العدل..
هناك خصائص وصفات لابد لمن يريد الإنصاف أن يتحلى بها

أبرزها :

المعرفة، والتجرد من الهوى، والنظرة الشمولية والتماس الأعذار، هذه الأربع إذا وجدت في أحد أصبح قادراً على أن يكون منصفاً. 

*المعرفة ..

مما تجب مراعاته مع تلك الخصائص أن نعلم أنه ليس من الإنصاف أن نجحف في حق من له حق؛ لأن غيرنا بالغ فيه، وهذا مثال من القرآن: عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام زعمت النصارى أنه ابن الله، وفي بعض أقوالهم أنه الله، وفي بعض أقوالهم أنه ثالث ثلاثة، وهذا غلو مذموم شرعاً، لكن لا يعني غلوهم ألا ننصفه ولا نعرف له المقام الذي أعطاه الله جل وعلا، فمن أجل ذلك أثنى الله تبارك وتعالى عليه

*التماس الأعذار..

العاقل حتى يكون منصفاً يعلم أنك إذا وثقت بأحد ينبغي أن تسلم بأن له  عذراً، ينبغي أن تسلم أنه ليس من المعقول أن نصل بخلطائنا وأصحابنا  وأصدقائنا ومشايخنا إلى الذروة ثم عند أدنى خطأ ننزلهم، فكيف رفعناهم في الأصل إذاً؟

قال ابن رجب رحمه الله: يأبى الله العصمة إلا لكتابه، والمنصف من اغتفر قليل خطأ المرء في كثير صوابه

*النظرة الشمولية ..

 مثال إن بدر من الزوج أمور مكدرة للزوجة ينبغي أن تنظر إليه نظرة شاملة ثم تقيس المحاسن على المساوئ، وإيجابياته على سلبياته، ثم تستطيع بعد ذلك أن تنصفه وتحكم عليه حكماً مميزاً. فالنظرة الشمولية للأشياء هي التي جعلت الكثير من الناس يسير في طريق الانصاف، لكن أصحاب النظرات الجزئية الذين يقفون عند كل فقرة، ولا يقبلون أن يقيلوا أي عثرة، هؤلاء لا يمكن أن ينصفوا ..

*التجرد عن الهوى ..

يقول أحمد شوقي : 

ليس الخلد مرتبة تلقى وتؤخذ من شفاه الجاهلينا.. ولكن منتهى همم كبار إذا ذهبت مصادرها بقينا
وسر العبقرية حين يسري فينتظم الصنائع والفنونا.. وأخذك من فم الدنيا ثناءً وتركك في مسامعها طنينا..


مايكل هارت 
هذا الرجل تجرد أولاً من هواه، وهو مسيحي، لكنه جعل المسيحية وهو يحكم وراء ظهره، وبحسب معايير وضعها متجرداً من الهوى، ثم من غير حساب وجد أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو الأول، وهو يقدم الكتاب للعالم المسيحي يقرءونه فجعل النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام في الأول

وكلنا يعرف قضية حادثة الإفك، فـعائشة رضي الله عنها رميت بـصفوان بن  المعطل ، ثم برأها الله، فلما سأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم زينب رضي الله  عنها وأرضاها، قالت: (يا رسول الله: أحمي سمعي وبصري ولا أقول إلا خيراً)،  تقول أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها وأرضاها: (فعصمها الله بالتقوى، رغم  أنها هي التي كانت تساميني من زوجات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم). وهذه مرحلة عليا في الإنصاف، مع أن أختها حمنة بنت جحش رضي الله عنها وأرضاها وقعت في حديث الإفك، تريد أن تنصر أختها وصدق الله إذ يقول: وَلِبَاسُ التَّقْوَى ذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[18] الله لطيف بعباده

كانت دائما تشكو من زوجها ومن عدم تفاهمهما وبطؤ فهمه لما تريد ومرات عدة حاولَتْ الانفصال ولم يقدِّر لها ذلك الله الحكيم فكان أرحم بها منها
ثم أصابها المرض الخطير فكان زوجها هو القائم بأمورها وملازم لها وممرِّضها الى أن توفاها الله اليوم الخميس أسأل الله أن يتغمدها برحمته ويثبتها عند السؤال ويصبر أهلها
5-1-2012

أم البراء

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[19]  أُهرب


أُهرب
إذا شعرت بأن الطريق المؤدى إليهم بدأ يشعر بك وبأن الأرض التى تقف عليها أمامهم بدأت تشعر بك وبأن الجدران المحيطة بك معهم بدأت تشعر بك ومازالوا هم فى طور اللا شعور بك


أُهرب
إذا لاحظت أنك بدأت أن تتلوث كى تصل إليهم وبدأت لا تشبه نفسك كى ترضيهم وبدأت تنافق كى تبهرهم وبدأت تخون كى تلفت انتباههم

أُهرب
إذا شعرت بأنهم بدءوا يسيئون فهمك ويمزقون تاريخك ويشوهون عراقة إحساسك ويطفئون مصابيح طريقك إليهم

أُهرب
إذا شعرت بان نفسك لا تستحق منك كل هذا الشقاء وبأنهم لا يستحقون منك كل هذا الإحساس


اهرب... إلى الله إرجع إليه لأنك وصلت لمرحلة اختفى فيها كل أمل لديك سوى أملك بخالقك


قاتل الجسد مأخوذ به
وقاتل الروح لا يدري به أحد

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[20]  التعصب للأشخاص

قالت :

يا أختي هذا ما قاله الشيخ الألباني
وهل نأخذ الا منه !!!!

قلت :

خذي منه لوحدك !!
أما أنا فآخذ منه ومن أي شخص أتأكد من سلامة عقيدته إن وافقتْ نهج السلف الصالح

أم البراء
 
 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				_____

----------


## أم هانئ

> [16] 
> 
> الحقيقة بداية التزامي كان صعب علي جدا الاستماع 
> 
> وما أن يبدأ أحدهم بكلام لا يعجبني الا ويجدني رددت كالصاعقة
> 
> والان بفضل الله والتمرين أنتظره يكمل ثم أرد كالصاعقة : )
> 
> 
> ...



اختلف الوقت والصاعقة آتية آتية  .......... ابتسامة

----------


## أم هانئ

> [19]  أُهرب
> 
> 
> أُهرب
> إذا شعرت بأن الطريق المؤدى إليهم بدأ يشعر بك وبأن الأرض التى تقف عليها أمامهم بدأت تشعر بك وبأن الجدران المحيطة بك معهم بدأت تشعر بك ومازالوا هم فى طور اللا شعور بك
> 
> 
> أُهرب
> إذا لاحظت أنك بدأت أن تتلوث كى تصل إليهم وبدأت لا تشبه نفسك كى ترضيهم وبدأت تنافق كى تبهرهم وبدأت تخون كى تلفت انتباههم
> ...



رحمة الله على الروح آمين

كم أن النصح بالهروب سهل ..... ولكن السبيل إليه من الصعوبة بمكان 

فالله المستعان .

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> اختلف الوقت والصاعقة آتية آتية  .......... ابتسامة


سرتني ابتسامتك كرريها دائما لو سمحتِ

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[21]     الدعاء

كُلَّمَا دَخَلَ عَلَيْهَا زَكَرِيَّا ٱلْمِحْرَابَ وَجَدَ عِندَهَا  رِزْقًۭا ۖ قَالَ يَـٰمَرْيَمُ أَنَّىٰ لَكِ هَـٰذَا ۖ قَالَتْ هُوَ مِنْ  عِندِالله ۖ إِنَّ الله يَرْزُقُ مَن يَشَآءُ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ ﴿37﴾ هُنَالِكَ دَعَا زَكَرِيَّا رَبَّهُۥ ۖ قَالَ رَبِّ هَبْ لِى مِن لَّدُنكَ ذُرِّيَّةًۭ طَيِّبَةً ۖ إِنَّكَ سَمِيعُ ٱلدُّعَآءِ (38) آل عمران

كان ممكن أن يطلب زكريا من مريم عليها السلام لكرامتها هذه أن تدعو الله له بالولد
لكن قول الله عز وجل هنالك
أي لما رأى بعينه عناية الله بمريم عليها السلام طمع بأن يدعو الله عز وجل بالولد وأن دعاؤه الله عز وجل أقرب له وأنفع من كرامات مريم عليها السلام

أم البراء

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[22] تحية ناقصة

جلست مع الأخوات ولم أكن أعرفهن بشكل شخصي.. واحدة منهن كانت طبيبة وهي صديقة صديقتي
قامت لترحل سلَّمَتْ على الفتاة بجواري ونظرَتْ اليها واستقبلَتْ وجهها وودّعَتْهَا
جاء دوري مددت يدي سلَّمَتْ عليّ ووجهها للأمام وما نظرَتْ اليّ
وأكملَتْ السلام على من بعدي باستقبالهم والنظر اليهم.. أعلم أنها ما قصدَتْ
لكني أحسست بالحزن فقد بخسَتْني حقي بتحيّتها الناقصة
لأني أعلم أن التحية هي من استقبال المحيا وهو الوجه

أم البراء         
                                                                                       _____

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[23]    كيف كان الرجل يسيئ إلى أخيه!


قال عبيد الله بن محمد العيشي-رحمه الله-:

كان الرجل إذا أراد أن يشين أخاه، طلب الحاجة من غيره.!

المجالسة وجواهر العلم (4/ 406)

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

*[24] المفلحون

الٓمٓ ﴿١﴾ ذَ*ٰلِكَ ٱلْكِتَـٰبُ لا رَيْبَ ۛ فِيهِ ۛ هُدًۭى  لِّلْمُتَّقِينَ ﴿٢﴾ ٱلَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِٱلْغَيْبِ وَيُقِيمُونَ  ٱلصَّلَوٰةَ وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَـٰهُمْ يُنفِقُونَ ﴿٣﴾ وَٱلَّذِينَ  يُؤْمِنُونَ بِمَآ أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ وَمَآ أُنزِلَ مِن قَبْلِكَ  وَبِٱلاخِرَةِ هُمْ يُوقِنُونَ ﴿٤﴾ أُو۟لَـٰٓئِكَ عَلَىٰ هُدًۭى مِّن  رَّبِّهِمْ ۖ وَأُو۟لَـٰٓئِكَ هُمُ ٱلْمُفْلِحُون  َ ﴿٥﴾سورة البقرة

الفلاحة في اللغة شق الأرض ولذلك الفلاح اسمه فلاح

يحرث الأرض ليخرج خيرها والكفر معناه التغطية والمؤمن شق الكفر

واستخرج منه الايمان وأحكامه حيث غطاه

الكافر بكفره بالله بعدما أقر به في الميثاق الأول

حيث قال الله عز وجل حين خلق الخلق من ظهر آدم عليه السلام

• وَإِذْ أَخَذَ رَبُّكَ مِن بَنِي آدَمَ مِن ظُهُورِهِمْ ذُرِّيَّتَهُمْ  وَأَشْهَدَهُمْ عَلَى أَنفُسِهِمْ أَلَسْتُ بِرَبِّكُمْ قَالُواْ بَلَى شَهِدْنَا أَن تَقُولُواْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّا كُنَّا عَنْ هَذَا غَافِلِينَ ... ( الأعراف- الجزء التاسع )

لذلك لم يسمهم الله فالحون بصيغة الماضي بل مفلحون

لتفاوتهم بتطبيق الصفات التي وردت

في الخمس آيات الاولى من السورة

والتحري في الحصول عليها



أم البراء*

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

*[25]   الطبع يغلب

سألتني الأخت كيف لا تتعلمي مما حصل وتعودين للتعامل مع من ظلمك مرة اخرى؟
قلت :
طبعي يغلبني
نعم لا يلدغ المؤمن من جحر مرتين
لكن أضرب لك مثال
تعاملت مع إحداهن برقيّ فجاء الغدر منها في مقتل
فحزنتُ وابتعدتُ ثم عادت نادمة فهل أشيح وجهي عنها ؟
لا لن أفعل لأن الطبع يغلب وأعلم نها تحبني ومرَّتْ بها لحظة ضعف ثم الان عادت
وأنا أعود لتأكدي التام من حبها لي لكني بنفس الوقت تأكدت أنها تحب نفسها اكثر فتكون عودتي بحذر أكثر .. عندها لو خانت لا أتفاجأ فقد ظهر هذا الخلق من قبل ولا يؤثر علي

فإنّ خيانتها هذه المرة في شيء لا يضرّني لأني تركتها تلعب في مساحه من قلبي لا أهتم لها...

أم البراء*

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[26] زهرة الحياة

قال تعالى لنبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم في سورة طه :

ولا تَمُدَّنَّ عَيْنَيْكَ إِلَى مَا مَتَّعْنَا بِهِ أَزْوَاجًا مِنْهُمْ زَهْرَةَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا لِنَفْتِنَهُمْ فِيهِ
وَرِزْقُ رَبِّكَ خَيْرٌ وَأَبْقَى

أي :
لا تمدن عينيك يا محمد إلى متاع الدنيا الذي متعنا به أصنافا من الكافرين
فما هذا المتاع إلا زهرة الحياة الدنيا وزينتها لنفتنهم به
بأن يزدادوا طغيانا على طغيانهم .. ويظنوا أن الله رضي عن كفرهم

وضرب المثل بالزهرة لأنها فعلا للزينة وكما أن عمرها قصير جدا وتذبل بسرعة

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[27] محرومة وهو حي وهو ميت

قالت لصديقتها أسأل الله أن يحفظ والدك يبدو أنك تجلسين معه طويلا؟؟
قالت الصديقة : بلى نجلس طويلا وأحب أن أسمع منه
فقالت الأولى أود أن أسألك سؤالا
وأخجل منك
فأجابت لا بأس اسألي
فسألتها قائلة : عن ماذا تتكلمين أنتِ ووالدك؟؟
فضحكت الفتاة باستغراب وقالت ماذا تقصدين؟
قالت الأولى : أردت أن أعرف ما هو الكلام الذي يتحدث معك عنه أنا لا أعلم ما الذي يمكن أن يقوله أي أب لابنته ..
فقالت الأخرى أما كان والدك رحمه الله يجلس معك ؟؟
قالت : لا .. ولا مرة جلس معي وتكلم بأي أمر!!!!!! فلا أعلم ما طبيعة الحديث بين الفتاة ووالدها !!!!! هل هو ماتع !!!!

أم البراء

----------


## مروة عاشور

> [18] الله لطيف بعباده
> 
> كانت دائما تشكو من زوجها ومن عدم تفاهمهما وبطؤ فهمه لما تريد ومرات عدة حاولَتْ الانفصال ولم يقدِّر لها ذلك الله الحكيم فكان أرحم بها منها
> ثم أصابها المرض الخطير فكان زوجها هو القائم بأمورها وملازم لها وممرِّضها الى أن توفاها الله اليوم الخميس أسأل الله أن يتغمدها برحمته ويثبتها عند السؤال ويصبر أهلها
> 5-1-2012
> 
> أم البراء


لا أدري لِم تؤثر كثيرًا في نفسي شكاية الزوجة زوجها بوجه عام؟
وسبحان الذي يعلم ما يصلح به ديننا ودنيانا فيهيأه لنا ولو نفرتْ منه قلوبُنا, وما يضرنا فيقصيه عنّا ولو اشتهته أنفسنا!
أسأل الله أن يلهم كل زوجة طاعة زوجها والصبر عليه متى ظلم وعونه على الطاعة وحسن عشرته؛ ((الدنيا متاع وخير متاع الدنيا المرأة الصالحة))؛ رواه مسلم.
وأن يهدي رجال المسلمين ويصلح كل بيت مسلم.

أحسن الله إليكِ أختنا المفضال, نتابع معكِ..

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> لا أدري لِم تؤثر كثيرًا في نفسي شكاية الزوجة زوجها بوجه عام؟
> وسبحان الذي يعلم ما يصلح به ديننا ودنيانا فيهيأه لنا ولو نفرتْ منه قلوبُنا, وما يضرنا فيقصيه عنّا ولو اشتهته أنفسنا!
> أسأل الله أن يلهم كل زوجة طاعة زوجها والصبر عليه متى ظلم وعونه على الطاعة وحسن عشرته؛ ((الدنيا متاع وخير متاع الدنيا المرأة الصالحة))؛ رواه مسلم.
> وأن يهدي رجال المسلمين ويصلح كل بيت مسلم.
> 
> أحسن الله إليكِ أختنا المفضال, نتابع معكِ..


واليك احسن الله تشرفني متابعتك أخيتي

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[28]  لماذا قال الله عز وجل غير المغضوب عليهم ولم يقل مثلا غير الذين غضبت عليهم؟

ليغضب عليهم كل وليّ لله في السماوات والأرض

نقلا عن الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[29]  الاستعانة بغير الله

سأَلَتْ بابتسامة خجولة تعلو محياها كيف نهانا الله أن نستعين بغيره ثم قال في الاية 
واستعينوا بالصبر والصلاة؟؟
قلت كما قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في تفسير الآية :
لأنه أمر من الله وهو المشرِّع وعندها نقول سمعنا وأطعنا كما أن الرسول صلوات الله عليه كان اذا حزبه (اشتد عليه أو أهمه) أمر هرع الى الصلاة
ومثلها أَمْرُ الله لملائكته بالسجود لآدم عليه السلام مع أنه لا يجوز السجود الا لله عز وجل

أم البراء

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

*
[30]  أنفع الدعاء

 يقول ابن تيمية : 

تأملت أنفع الدعاء فإذا هو سؤال الله العون على مرضاته ثم رأيته في الفاتحة في (إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين) ..فإياك نعبد (تدفع الرياء) وإياك نستعين (تدفع الكبرياء) فإذا عوفي العبد من مرض الرياء باياك نعبد ومن مرض الكبر والعجب بإياك نستعين ومن مرض الضلال والجهل ب(إهدنا الصراط المستقيم) عوفي من أمراضه وأسقامه وتمت عليه النعمة وكان من المنعم عليهم( غير المغضوب عليهم)
*

----------


## مروة عاشور

> [29]  الاستعانة بغير الله
> 
> سأَلَتْ بابتسامة خجولة تعلو محياها كيف نهانا الله أن نستعين بغيره ثم قال في الاية 
> واستعينوا بالصبر والصلاة؟؟
> قلت كما قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في تفسير الآية :
> لأنه أمر من الله وهو المشرِّع وعندها نقول سمعنا وأطعنا كما أن الرسول صلوات الله عليه كان اذا حزبه (اشتد عليه أو أهمه) أمر هرع الى الصلاة
> ومثلها أَمْرُ الله لملائكته بالسجود لآدم عليه السلام مع أنه لا يجوز السجود الا لله عز وجل
> 
> أم البراء


أحسن الله إليكِ وبارك فيكِ
ونحن لا نستعين بالصلاة والصيام إلا بغرض التقرب إلى الله - تعالى - فالصلاة والصيام هي من الاستعانة بالله, فلا أحد يلجأ إلى الصلاة أو الصيام لذاته.

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> أحسن الله إليكِ وبارك فيكِ
> ونحن لا نستعين بالصلاة والصيام إلا بغرض التقرب إلى الله - تعالى - فالصلاة والصيام هي من الاستعانة بالله, فلا أحد يلجأ إلى الصلاة أو الصيام لذاته.


نعم اختي الغالية
فما الصلاة سوى اتصالنا بالله عز وجل وصلتنا به وكلها دعاء له سبحانه
وقد نوهت لهذا بالمشاركة رقم 30 أما الاستعانة فبالصلاة والصبر بهما جاء الأمر بالقران.. والصيام لكبح النفس عما تشتهيه كما هو معروف لنا جاء ذكره في الحديث الشريف
 أنه وجاء والله تعالى أعلم وأحكم
تسعدني متابعتك
ومشكورين جزيل الشكر لتثبيت الموضوع
أسأل الله عز وجل أن يجعله خالصا صوابا وفي كفة حسناتكم

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[31]  من الله بخير !!!
 من الله بخير أما من الناس فلا !!!
 هذا كان ردها حين سألتها عن حالها

 فقلت: 
 قال تعالى :

 وَإِن تُصِبْهُمْ حَسَنَةٌۭ يَقُولُوا۟ هَـٰذِهِۦ مِنْ عِندِ الله ۖ وَإِن تُصِبْهُمْ سَيِّئَةٌۭ يَقُولُوا۟ هَـٰذِهِۦ مِنْ عِندِكَ ۚ قُلْ كُلٌّۭ مِّنْ عِندِ الله ۖ فَمَالِ هؤلاءٱلْقَوْمِ لا يَكَادُونَ يَفْقَهُونَ حَدِيثًۭا ﴿٧٨﴾ النساء

 التصرفات المؤذية التي تصدر من الناس إنما هي أقدار مكتوبة تحصل لنا بما كسبت أيدينا أي (بذنوبنا)
 فالناس مجرد أسبابا وقلوبها بيد الرحمن يقلبها كيف يشاء فلا تجعليهم شماعة تصبي عليهم غضبك وتغتابيهم يمنة ويسرة 
 ألا ترين أحدهم أحيانا يكون معك في المساء كأحسن ما يكون ثم يتبدل حاله في الصباح كأسوأ ما يكون فلا تلومينه ولومي نفسك لعلك اقترفتِ ذنبا بالليل تسبب بأذى الناس لك في النهار
أصلحي ما بينك وبين الله يصلح لك مابينك وما بين الناس

 الا نقتدي برسولنا الكريم صلوات الله عليه في الأمر

 كان إن سأله أحد عن حاله قال 
 الحمدلله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات فيعرف عندها أنه سعيد

 أما إن كان متكدرا قال 
 الحمد لله على كل حال 

داعبت الأحزان جفوننا فقرر الدمع لوهلة أن يختبي
 لآلئ لا تظهر لمن عايش درب الشماتة ويرقب
 فليتركونا وما أصابنا بما فعلنا ويا ملائكة* لا تكتبي
 نستغفر الله من ذنب أحيانا بشؤم وذل وجرح لا ينضب

 أم البراء

*********************

إن صاحب الشمال ليرفع القلم ست ساعات عن العبد المسلم المخطيء أو المسيء ، فإن ندم و استغفر الله منها ألقاها و إلا كتب واحدة            الراوي:          أبو أمامة الباهلي      المحدث:           الألباني           -   المصدر:  السلسلة الصحيحة   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  1209
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  في إسناده عاصم والقاسم لا ينزل به حديثهما عن مرتبة الحسن     

 يعني معنا فرصة للاستغفار من الذنب ست ساعات فلا يكتبها الملاك بصحيفتك
وننوِّه أن الاستغفار ليس فقط باللسان وإنما ندم من القلب

----------


## حكمة

> *[25]   الطبع يغلب
> 
> فإنّ خيانتها هذه المرة في شيء لا يضرّني لأني تركتها تلعب في مساحه من قلبي لا أهتم لها...
> 
> أم البراء*


حياها الله أم البراء وبارك الله فيها ، وجعلها ربي مباركة أينما كانت 
رغم انشغالي وقلة حضوري .. 
إلا إني أجد في متابعة هذه الصفحات التسلية المطلوبة لترويح النفس عن ضغوطات الحياة  ، 
عزيزتي ؛
 وتعقيبا على جملتك المقتبسة أخبريني ؛ 
هل أفهم منها (تلك الجملة ) أن في القلب مساحة مهملة  لا نهتم بها ؟ 
فندع من يلهو فيها ويلعب غير عابئين لهم ؟
كيف يكون لنا ذلك ؟ 
أم هي ( هذه المساحة ) تندرج تحت مسمى الصفح والحلم ؟
و تمثلا لقوله تعالى : (وإذا خاطبهم الجاهلون قالوا سلاما ) سورة الفرقان الأية  63

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> حياها الله أم البراء وبارك الله فيها ، وجعلها ربي مباركة أينما كانت 
> رغم انشغالي وقلة حضوري .. 
> إلا إني أجد في متابعة هذه الصفحات التسلية المطلوبة لترويح النفس عن ضغوطات الحياة  ، 
> عزيزتي ؛
>  وتعقيبا على جملتك المقتبسة أخبريني ؛ 
> هل أفهم منها (تلك الجملة ) أن في القلب مساحة مهملة  لا نهتم بها ؟ 
> فندع من يلهو فيها ويلعب غير عابئين لهم ؟


أضحك الله سنك
نعم غاليتي
ان القلب سمِّي قلبا لكثرة ما يتقلَّب
وكما نعلم أن هنا بطين أيمن وبطين أيسر
وأُذين أيمن وأُذين أيسر 
مساحات العبي فيها كما تشائين ..ابتسامة

----------


## حكمة

> أضحك الله سنك
> نعم غاليتي
> ان القلب سمِّي قلبا لكثرة ما يتقلَّب
> وكما نعلم أن هنا بطين أيمن وبطين أيسر
> وأُذين أيمن وأُذين أيسر 
> مساحات العبي فيها كما تشائين ..ابتسامة


جميل أخيتي ؛ هذا القلب الملموس  والذي يتكون من الغرف الأربعة وأنا هنا متفقة معكِ 
ولكن أخبريني هل صفة القلب السليم هو الخال من الشرك فقط ؟
 أم أن في قوله تعالى ( إلا من أتى الله بقلب سليم ) 89 الشعراء
تشتمل على خلو القلب من الشرك مع صفات مطلوبة وهي تخلية القلب من الشوائب والمنكرات وتحليته بالعبادات وبالطاعات ؟
لا أقصد شيء من ذلك عزيزتي إنما يصعب على المرء أن يترك جزء من قلبه لمن هم غير أكفاء ..
 بينما نحن في حاجة شديدة لتلك المساحة لتحليتها والانتفاع بها ..
ألستِ معي بارك الله فيكِ؟
ويبدو لنا أن أم البراء تركت لهم تلك المساحة لتبين لهم حلمها وسعة صدرها فلعلهم من توبة .... ابتسامة

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> جميل أخيتي ؛ هذا القلب الملموس  والذي يتكون من الغرف الأربعة وأنا هنا متفقة معكِ 
> ولكن أخبريني هل صفة القلب السليم هو الخال من الشرك فقط ؟
>  أم أن في قوله تعالى ( إلا من أتى الله بقلب سليم ) 89 الشعراء
> تشتمل على خلو القلب من الشرك مع صفات مطلوبة وهي تخلية القلب من الشوائب والمنكرات وتحليته بالعبادات وبالطاعات ؟
> لا أقصد شيء من ذلك عزيزتي إنما يصعب على المرء أن يترك جزء من قلبه لمن هم غير أكفاء ..
>  بينما نحن في حاجة شديدة لتلك المساحة لتحليتها والانتفاع بها ..
> ألستِ معي بارك الله فيكِ؟
> ويبدو لنا أن أم البراء تركت لهم تلك المساحة لتبين لهم حلمها وسعة صدرها فلعلهم من توبة .... ابتسامة


غاليتي أم البدر كيف لو ما تكوني صاحبة الاقتراح لهذه الخواطر؟؟؟ بارك الله فيك
المسألة ليست حلم وسعة صدر أو انتظار عودتهم أو توبة بقدر ما هو وفاءا لهذه القلوب التي أحبتني يوما لا أطردهم من قلبي بالمرة .. لا بل يبقون في قلبي بتلك المساحة معتقدين أن منزلتهم بعد الغدر هي هي وتمشي الأيام لست أنافق لكن بحذر ولا يلدغ المؤمن من جحر مرتين

----------


## حكمة

> غاليتي أم البدر كيف لو ما تكوني صاحبة الاقتراح لهذه الخواطر؟؟؟ بارك الله فيك
> المسألة ليست حلم وسعة صدر أو انتظار عودتهم أو توبة بقدر ما هو وفاءا لهذه القلوب التي أحبتني يوما لا أطردهم من قلبي بالمرة .. لا بل يبقون في قلبي بتلك المساحة معتقدين أن منزلتهم بعد الغدر هي هي وتمشي الأيام لست أنافق لكن بحذر ولا يلدغ المؤمن من جحر مرتين


إليك ِ هذه القصة يا عزيزتي /
فهناك من تشتكي أناس غدروا بها وخانوا .. ونسوا أيام جميلة وعشرة عمر
فقط عندما وصلوا لأعالي الدرجات العلمية تجاهلوا من كانوا لهم  رفقاء ..واستبدلوهم بآخرين  على نفس المستوى
وكنت ألمح في عيونهم الحزن وهم يحكون ويشكون ويتذكرون ..
بل كانوا على أمل اللقاء بهم من جديد لأنهم في  قلبهم مازالوا يسكنون .. !
كنت أسقيهم الحنان تعويضا عما فقدوه  ، كنت أربت على أكتافهم  
وكانوا يقولون  هؤلاء أخوة  ورفقاء درب لن تضيعها متغيرات السنين .. (يا جمال هذه القلوب)
هكذا يقولون عندما أقول لهم ارتاحوا رجاء وأريحونا : )
أقول لهم أنسوهم ، واطردوهم من القلب فهناك من هو أحق بأن يحل محلهم ..!
كنت أعلمهم القسوة من دون أن أعلم  وكانوا يعلموني كيف يكون الوفاء والحلم .. .. الله المستعان (نسأل الله أن يغفر لنا)
إذا ا هو الوفاء  ..  لقد علمتيني درس يا أم البراء ...
ما أجمل الوفاء في زمن الغدر والجفاء
سعدت بهذا التوضيح  وسعدت أن أكون تلك التي  حاورت أم البراء في كيف يكون الوفاء
أحسنتِ  أم البراء أحسن الله إليكِ

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

يا ربي رحمتك
والله انك لتعطيني اكبر من حجمي غفر الله لي ولك
مسرورة لمتابعتك

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

ما أروع هذه الأسطر بارك الله فيكِ
وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك.

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> ما أروع هذه الأسطر بارك الله فيكِ
> وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك.


بل من يراها رائعة فهو الرائع
جزيتِ الجنة أختي أم عبدالرحمن
وبارك فيك الرحمن

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[33]  قران الفجر

قالت لي:

 قومي اقرئي قليلا من القرآن الان إنّ قرآن الفجر كان مشهودا

قلت:

قرآن الفجر المقصود به القرآن الذي نقرؤه في صلاة الفجر 

 أم البراء

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[34]   الروافض قاتلهم الله

كنت أمضيت الوقت كله في الخيمة في عرفات وفي آخر الوقت قبل الغروب كنت متأثرة جدا لكني حزنت لما رأيت فتاة شابة ومعها أمها *تبكيان بنشيج وصوت مختنق وتدعوان وتذكران وأنا جامدة لا أبكي فاستغليت الفرصة وبدأت بالبكاء فقد هيجني بكائهما ولأني حمدت الله لوجودهما أمامي ليرق قلبي رحت اليهما وقلت بارك الله فيكما اتسمحان ان اجلس وأؤمِّن على الدعاء ؟
فنظرن اليّ شزرا والنار تتنطط من عينيهما وكأني قتلت لهما قتيلا وما تفوهتا بكلمة  وأشاحتا بناظريهما عني فلم اعجب بعدها اذ عرفت أنهنّ من الروافض !!!!

ملاحظة :
الروافض يتعبدون الله بقتلنا فهم متمسكون بالفتوى عندهم تقول 
اقتل سنِّي وادخل الجنة
كما يفعل الشيعة الآن في سوريا مجازر وإبادات جماعية لأهل السنة وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
اللهم ارفع غضبك ومقتك عنا.. اللهم اكشف الغمّة عن اخواننا في سوريا وسائر بلاد المسلمين وكن في عونهم يا الله وارزقهم الأمن والأمان وولِّ عليهم من ترضاه من المسلمين.. اللهم آمين
أم البراء
*********************

* يخرج في هذه الأمة ( ولم يقل : منها ) قوم تحقرون صلاتكم مع صلاتهم . فيقرأون القرآن .  لا يجاوز حلوقهم ( أو حناجرهم ) يمرقون من الدين مروق السهم من الرمية .  فينظر الرامي إلى سهمه . إلى نصله . إلى رصافه . فيتمارى في الفوقة . هل  علق بها من الدم شيء
الراوي: أبو سعيد الخدري المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: صحيح مسلم - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1064
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 


* سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول " سيخرج في أخر الزمان قوم أحداث الأسنان ، سفهاء الأحلام ، يقولون من خير قول البرية . يقرأون القرآن لا يجاوز حناجرهم .  يمرقون من الدين كما يمرق السهم من الرمية . فإذا لقيتموه فاقتلوهم . فإن  في قتلهم أجرا لمن قتلهم عند الله يوم القيامة " . وفي رواية : بهذا  الإسناد . وليس فيه " يمرقون من الدين كما يمرق السهم من الرمية " .
الراوي: علي بن أبي طالب المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: صحيح مسلم - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1066
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[35]  معطيات الصلاح

 يقول الشيخ الطريفي :

إذا اجتمع في بيت صلاح الوالدين والإخوة قلَّما تنحرف البنت

 {يا أخت هارون ما كان أبوك امرأ سوء وما 
كانت أمك بغياً} 

فهم منافذ الخير والشر لها

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[36] الصلاة وإقامة الصلاة


الفرق بين الصلاة واقامة الصلاة 

أما الصلاة فإسقاط الفرض

وأغلب ما جاءت به الآيات أمْرٌ بإقامة الصلاة..أقيموا الصلاة
الذين يقيمون الصلاة ..
اقاموا الصلاة.. والخ

وإقامة الصلاة فالإتيان بأركانها وشروطها من خشوع وسجود وركوع سليم وعلى أكمل وجه
 
أم البراء

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[37]  التفاتة

قلت لها :

لمَ قلتي للأخت ما قلته لك بالأمس؟


قالت : 

لم تقولي لي أنه سر ولم تأمِّنيني على عدم البوح به..

قلت :

 ألم تلاحظي أني أتلفَّتُ* وأنا أحدِّثك !!!


أم البراء 

*********************
* قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :
إذا حدَّث الرجل بحديث ، ثم التفتَ فهي أمانة 
الراوي: جابر بن عبدالله و أنس بن مالك المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح الجامع - الصفحة أو الرقم: 486
خلاصة حكم المحدث: حسن

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[38]  الأمل ...

تسمع قوله تعالى :

( وجوه يومئذ ناضرة ) فتهش لها كأنها فيك نزلت ، وتسمع بعدها ( ووجوه يومئذ باسرة ) فتطمئن أنها لغيرك ، ومن أين ثبت هذا الأمر ؟ ومن أين جاء الطمع ؟ الله الله ، وما هذا إلا أمل يحول بينك وبين التقوى .

ابن عقيل ـ الفنون . بتصرف يسير

وربما سمع بعضهم قول من قال من المفسرين : هذه نزلت في عبّاد الأصنام ، وهذه نزلت في النصارى ، وهذه في الصابئة ، فيظن الغمر أن ذلك مختص بهم وأن الحكم لا يتعداهم ، وهذا أكبر الأسباب التي تحول بين العبد وبين فهم القرآن .

عبداللطيف آل شيخ ـ الدرر السنية .

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[39]  التسويف


يا أم فلان خلاص ابنتك ارتدت الحجاب فاتركيها لرغبتها لا تنكدي عليها فهي تشكو معاناتها مع رفضك للحجاب...

أرجوك أنت أتركيها بحالها لمّا تتخرج من الجامعة وتتزوج تروح تتحجّب أمّا الان فلا وأرجوك ما تتدخّلي...
 

وأنت هل ستخلعيه ؟؟؟

نعم وماذا أفعل هل سأبقى بهذا النكد لا طبعا.. بل سأخلعه وربنا ييسِّر لاحقا *... ؟؟؟

**************************

 هم أقاربي

 *  أصيبت البنت بعد سنتين بالسرطان وقد كانت في السنة الثانية بالجامعة وقامت بارتداء الحجاب بالمستشفى وماتت

 *  تحجبت الام بعد موت ابنتها وباتت تدافع عن الحجاب ثم ماتت بعد فترة وجيزة بالسرطان
نسأل الله العفو والعافية وغفر لهما ورحمهما رحمة واسعة
 
أم البراء

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[40]  قال تعالى :

( ويطعمون الطعام على حبه مسكيناً ويتيماً وأسيرا * إنما نطعمكم لوجه الله لا نريد منكم جزاء ولا شكوراً ) .

محبة المساكين والإحسان إليهم توجب إخلاص العمل لله لأن نفعهم في الدنيا لا يرجى غالباً .

ابن رجب ـ اختيار الأولى في شرح حديث اختصام الملأ الأعلى

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[41]  إنجاز غير مباشر

_ أمي أمي

= نعم يا عائش*

_ أريد أن أشاهد الكوكو

= لأ ماما ستشاهدي قناة الحيوانات أحسن

_ أمي فيها موسيقى .. بدِّليها

= حاضر يا عائشة سأضع على الأخبار 

_ أمي مش قلتِ ان كتير أشياء في التلفزيون كذب

= نعم يا عائشة صحيح

_ (حطيلي كوكو* الكوكو مش كذب !!!!!)

أم البراء

******************************

*بنتي عائشة انقضى من عمرها ثلاث سنوات وشهرين

*الكوكو هي الرسوم المتحركة

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[42]  قال تعالى :

( هل جزاء الإحسان إلا الإحسان ) .

أنظر إلى فضل الله وكرمه :

هو الذي منّ علينا بالهداية ثم يقول : ( هل جزاء الإحسان إلا الإحسان ) ، فكأننا نحن الذين أحسنا فأحسن إلينا بالجزاء مع أنه له الإحسان أولاً و آخراً هو سبحانه الذي أحسن إلينا أولاً ، وأحسن إلينا آخراً ولكن هذه منّته ، ومن شكره لسعي عبده .

ابن عثيمين ـ تفسير سورة البقرة .

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

> [41]  إنجاز غير مباشر
> 
> _ أمي أمي
> 
> = نعم يا عائش*
> 
> _ أريد أن أشاهد الكوكو
> 
> = لأ ماما ستشاهدي قناة الحيوانات أحسن
> ...




بارك الله فيكِ وحفظ لك ابنتك وأقر عينكِ بصلاحها.

نعم أخيتي ما نزرعه بأبنائنا نحصده، فنحن قدوة لهم.

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> بارك الله فيكِ وحفظ لك ابنتك وأقر عينكِ بصلاحها.
> 
> نعم أخيتي ما نزرعه بأبنائنا نحصده، فنحن قدوة لهم.



بارك الله في مرورك يسعدني جدا
اللهم امين اخيتي الغالية

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

*[43]  لو تعلمين !!

= صباح الخير.......بنقول مرحبا ردي السلام
•	وعليكم السلام
= لا تعقديها عادي كله سلام
•	لا اله الا الله هذا دين والتحية هي السلام عليكم
= طيب طيب خلاص لحظة أرد على الجوال
•	من الذي كان على الخط؟
= هذا زوجي يا ساتر عليه
•	أولا قولي ياستير مافيش اسم لله اسمه ساتر
ثانيا معقول كل الصراخ هذا والشتائم والغلظه لزوجك!!!!
= هل تعتبري هذه غلظه؟؟؟
انتظري الى ان ينتهي الدوام واعود للبيت لأجعل عيشته لا تطاق
•	يا أختي مالك تتوعدينه هكذا؟؟ من شهرين وأنا أنصحك ولا كأنك تسمعين كلمة من كلامي هو سيء معك لهذه الدرجة؟
= بالعكس هو طيب جدا وأنا أنكد عليه وخلاص إما يمشي كما اريد تماما وإما أجعله يكره حياته
•	سبحان الله أما زال هناك أصناف من النساء مثلك !!!

= اصلا ما في ليلة تمضي الا يستعيذ بالله مني
•	لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله طيب لماذا تضحكين؟! 
= ولماذا انِّكد على نفسي؟
•	يعني تقلبي حياته نكد وتعيشي بضمير مرتاح؟!
= وهل يستحق أن أنكد على نفسي لأجله
•	يا أختي زوجك هو جنتك ونارك 
= ادعيلي الله يهديني وخلّي مواعظك لك
• يا أختي طيب ألا تخافي أن تنامي بليلة وهو غضبان عليك ولا تصحي
= بعيد الشر عني فال الله ولا فالك*
•	يا أختي والله هذا ظلم وقد خاب من حمل ظلما
= أقولك أتركيني بحالي أحسن أحوِّل النكد عليك الان

•	حسنا فقط آخر كلمة ألاحظ أنك لا تزيلي طلاء الأظافر أبدا ألا تمسحينه للصلاة
= ضحكة رنانة لما أصير أصلي بيفرجها الله ادعيلي
•	ألا تصلي!!!! كيف وأنت معلمة أجيال ووو....
= يوووووووه سأترك لك المكتب لتشبعي كلام عندي حصة سلام

في صباح اليوم الثاني ..

•	يا معلمات أين فلانة لا أراها..

 الم تسمعي مسكينة ؟؟ لقد توفاها الله ليلة أمس وهي نائمة وسنذهب للتعزية اليوم !!!!!!!!!!!!

أم البراء

القصة حقيقية وكان عمر الفتاة 28 سنة
ولم أعلم إن صلوا عليها أم لم يصلوا لأن الحكم الشرعي ألا يُصلَّى عليها لأنها لم تكن تصلي



*السؤال 
هل تجوز هذه الكلمة :" فال الله ولا فالك" ؟
الإجابــة
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

فلا حرج في قول الشخص "فال الله ولا فالك" قال الشيخ بكر أبو زيد -حفظه  الله- : هذا من الكلام الدارج على لسان بعضهم عندما يسمع ما لا يعجبه،  فيقولها قاصداً"لطف الله بعبده" ولن يغلب عسر يسرين.. لذا فلا يظهر فيها ما  يمنع. 
وقال الشيخ ابن عثيمين -رحمه الله-: هذا التعبير صحيح لأن المراد الفأل  الذي هو من الله وهو أني أتفاءل بالخير دونما أتفاءل بما قلت. هذا هو معنى  العبارة، وهو معنى صحيح أن الإنسان يتمنى الفأل الكلمة الطيبة من الله دون  أن يتفاءل بما سمعه من هذا الشخص الذي تشاءم من كلامه. 
مركزالفتوى*

----------


## أم تقى و هدى

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله نسأل الله العفو والعافية اللهم امين
متابعة معك بجميعي حفظك الله وزادك من فضله اللهم آمين

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله نسأل اللهالعفو والعافية اللهم امين
> متابعة معك بجميعي حفظك الله وزادك من فضله اللهم آمين


اللهم آمين واياكم غاليتي

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

*[44] محاذير


54_ [حلم اليقظة] : إياك وحلم اليقظة ومنه بان تدّعى العلم لما لم تعلم أو إتقان مالم تتقن فإن فعلت فهو حجاب كثيف عن العلم

55_ إحذر أن تكون [أبا شبر] : فقد قيل : العلم ثلاثة أشبار :
من دخل فى الشبر الاول: تكبَّر
ومن دخل فى الشبر التانى: تواضع
ومن دخل فى الشبر الثالث: علم أنه ما يعلم

56_ التصدُّر قبل التأهل: إحذر التصدُّر قبل التأهل هو آفة فى العلم والعمل وقد قيل من تصدَّر قبل أوانه فقد تصدّى لهوانه..

57_ التنمُّر بالعلم : إحذر ما يتسلَّى به المفلسون من العلم يراجع مسألة أو مسألتين فاذا كان فى مجلس فيه من يشار اليه أثار البحث فيهما ليظهر علمه ..


من كتاب حلية العلم الفصل السابع المحاذير صفحة 34*

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[45]  ألسنا نساء !!


قالوا : الم تكن قوَّامة ؟
قلت : بلى
قالوا : ألم يكن حجابها كامل ؟
قلت : بلى
قالوا :  ألم يكن زوجها راض عنها ؟
قلت : بلى
قالوا : ألم تكن طيبة ومتصدقة ووووو ؟؟؟
قلت : بلى بلى
قالوا : إذا لماذا تألمت في النزع وطالت السكرات لربما أشهر ؟؟؟
قلت : أليست بشرا وعندها بعضا من أمراض القلوب .. كسوء الظن والغيبة ؟؟
قالوا : بلى
قلت : حسنا وتنعكس هذه الأمراض والآفات من صفحة القلب أحيانا على اللسان فالقلب وعاء ينضح بما فيه تجدون فيه الحسن وتجدون فيه ما دون ذلك ولا يصقله الا دوام الاستغفار ممّا نعلم وممّا لا نعلم  !!!!

أم البراء

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[46]   درجات الناس

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية – كما في "مجموع الفتاوى" (10/6) –:" الناس على ثلاث درجات: ظالم لنفسه، ومقتصد، وسابق بالخيرات. 
فالظالم لنفسه: العاصي بترك مأمور أو فعل محظور
والمقتصد : المؤدي الواجبات والتارك المحرمات.
والسابق بالخيرات: المتقرب بما يقدر عليه من فعل واجب ومستحب ، والتارك للمحرم والمكروه

وإن كان كل من المقتصد والسابق قد يكون له ذنوب تمحى عنه: إما بتوبة - والله يحب التوابين ويحب المتطهرين - وإما بحسنات ماحية، وإما بمصائب مكفرة ، وإما بغير ذلك . وكل من الصنفين المقتصدين والسابقين من أولياء الله
وأما الظالم لنفسه من أهل الإيمان : فمعه من ولاية الله بقدر إيمانه وتقواه، كما معه من ضد ذلك بقدر فجوره، إذ الشخص الواحد قد يجتمع فيه الحسنات المقتضية للثواب، والسيئات المقتضية للعقاب.

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[47] 


 ألن تنسي؟

كيف أنسى والجراحات ملأت النفس والوجدان ؟

سامحي

كيف وهل بكلمة تُنسى الإساءات ؟

العفو عند المقدرة .. فلتمنحي ذلك القلب فرصة

قد منحته فرص وشبعتُ من مشاعر الأسى مللت غدرهم
وقد امتلأ القلب حبا لله 
ولم تعد هناك مساحة لأحد من البشر

أم البراء

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[48] قال تعالى :

( فاذكروني أذكركم) .

قف عند هذه الآية ولا تعجل ، فلو استقر يقينها في قلبك ما جفت شفتاك .

خالد بن معدان ـ الدر المنثور للسيوطي .ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[49]   طُلِّقَتْ فقالوا !!!
_لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ألم تعلمي أنّ فلانة تطلقت ؟
=لا أعلم لكن أسأل الله أن يعوضها خيرا
_الآن يبدأ الناس بالكلام عليها بالسوء
=لا اله الا الله وهل من تتطلق سيئة !!!
_لا لكن عرف البلدان العربية أن الطلاق عار والكل ينتقده حتى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قال عن الطلاق أنه ابغض الحلال عند الله* .
=يا أختي أنا لا أشجِّع على الإنفصال والطلاق لكن إن  قدَّر الله طلاقا يكون هو آخر العلاج (البتر) وبالنسبة للحديث فهو ضعيف  ولا يصح لا يحلل الله أمرا ثم يكرهه ثم أنّ الله عز وجل قال في كتابه  العزيز (وإن يتفرقا يغنِ الله كلا من سعته) فهل فكرتِ بعمرك بهذا الوعد من  الله بالغنى
وهل جاء ببالك أنواع الغنى
غنى مادي وغنى معنوي ونفسي فإن كان هذا وعدا من الله فما بقي للناس ليتكلموا فيه 
فليكفوا ألسنتهم عن أعراض الناس وليتقوا الله فالبلاء موكل بالمنطق*

أم البراء

***************************

*قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :

*إن أبغض الحلال عند الله الطلاق
الراوي: - المحدث: ابن عثيمين - المصدر: شرح مسلم لابن عثيمين - الصفحة أو الرقم: 5/25
خلاصة حكم المحدث: ضعيف

*البلاء موكل بالمنطق ولا أعتمد على كونه  حديث ضعيف وموضوع بل أعتمد على أن معناه صحيح ومجرب من كثيرين فلنحذر كما  في بيت الشعر .. احذر لسانك أن تقول فتبتلى *** إن البلاء موكل بالمنطق  

اللسان ترجمان للجنان، والكلمات إفشاء للنيات، وأهل الإيمان يحرصون على  مواقع اللفظ، ونتائج اللسان (يا أيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله وقولوا قولاً  سديداً) [الأحزاب:70] ولهم كلمات شرعية يفزعون إليها وقت الحاجة، فإن وقعت  كارثة، وحلّت مصيبة، وجثمت نكبة قالوا: إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون. وإن  خوّفوا بمخوف، وأُزعجوا بنبأ نادوا: حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل. وإن عجزوا عن  حمل، وضعفوا عن عمل هتفوا: لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.

وأهل الشك والنفاق لهم كلمات سخيفة سخف مشاعرهم، متهالكة تهالك مبادئهم،  منها قولهم: (لو كانوا عندنا ما ماتوا وما قُتلُوا) [آل عمران:23].

وقولهم: (لو أطاعونا ما قُتلُوا) [آل عمران:168]، وقولهم: (ما وعدنا الله  ورسوله إلا غروراً) [الأحزاب:12] إلى آخر تلك القائمة اللاغية من التهريج  الضال.

وسلامة المنطق من سداد الرأي، وحسن اللفظ من كمال العقل، واصطفاء الكلام من نور البصيرة.

لما طلب أبناء يعقوب عليه السلام منه السماح بيوسف ليصحبهم خاف عليه منهم،  وإلا فما أجدر التوكل على الله، وأجلّ الاعتماد عليه، وهو عند يعقوب، لكنه  حب الوالد، فقال لهم: (وأخاف أن يأكله الذئب) [يوسف:13]، ففتح لهم عذراً،  وسن لهم حيلة، فجاؤوا وقالوا: (أكله الذئب)، ويوسف عليه السلام لما دُعي  للمنكر (قال رب السجن أحبُّب إليَّ مما يدعونني إليه) [يوسف:33].

قال بعض أهل العلم: بل العفو والعافية أحب من السجن، فسجن يوسف. وفي غياهب  السجن، وكربة الحبس، قال لصاحبه الخارج من السجن: (اذكرني عند ربك)  [يوسف:42]. أي عند الملك. والله عز وجل أقرب مذكور، فكان الجواب: (فلبث في  السجن بضع سنين) [يوسف:42].

وفرعون العاثي نادى: (وهذه الأنهار تجري من تحتي) [الزخرف:91] فكان الجزاء أن أجراها الله من فوق رأسه غريقاً مدحوراً.

وأحد المنافقين المردة أنطقه نفاقه فقال: (ائذن لي ولا تفتني) [التوبة:49]. فأتى الإذن: (ألا في الفتنة سقطوا) [التوبة:49].

فالبلاء موكل بالمنطق، الحيطة في اللفظة واجبة وجوب الحذر في الفعل،  والاهتمام بالحديث لازم لزوم الاعتناء بالعمل، لأن القلوب قدور تغلي،  ومغاريفها الألسنة.

وفي كتاب بزرجمهر: أن صياداً بحث عن حمامة في غابة، فلما يئس وهمَّ بالانصراف، صاحت وقالت: ليس هناك حمامة. فصادها.

وكثير من الرؤوس لم تسقط من كواهلها إلا بكلمات.

وكم من دماغ ضُرِبَ به لأن صاحبه قال جملة غير مفيدة، وكم من عنق بتر لأن  لسان صاحبه لحن لحناً فاحشاً لا يصلحه الخليل ولا سيبويه. وهل يكب الناس في  النار إلا حصائد ألسنتهم (ما يلفظ من قولٍ إلا لديه رقيبٌ عتيد) [ق:18]  واللسان ظالم يستحق الحبس قبل الذنب.

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[50]   إنا وجدنا آباءنا على أمِّة وإنَّا على آثارهم مقتدون 
فداء من أجل التغيير
************************

كتب أحد الرجال في ذكرى ثورة 25 يناير المصرية العبارة التالية :

اصطحب زوجتك الى التحرير يمكن تنال هي الشهاده وتنال انت التغيير

عجباً ألا يستطيع التغيير دون تقديم زوجته فداءً للوطن !!!!  :Smile: 

ولا يجري على عادة الفراعنة لما كانوا يقدمون النساء للنيل !!!!         

                                                                                       __________________

----------


## مروة عاشور

> [50]   إنا وجدنا آباءنا على أمِّة وإنَّا على آثارهم مقتدون 
> فداء من أجل التغيير
> ************************
> 
> كتب أحد الرجال في ذكرى ثورة 25 يناير المصرية العبارة التالية :
> 
> اصطحب زوجتك الى التحرير يمكن تنال هي الشهاده وتنال انت التغيير
> 
> عجباً ألا يستطيع التغيير دون تقديم زوجته فداءً للوطن !!!! 
> ...


إنا لله!
وما يدريه.. فلعله ينال تلك الشهادة وتنال هي التغيير!

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> إنا لله!
> وما يدريه.. فلعله ينال تلك الشهادة وتنال هي التغيير!


أضحك الله سنك

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[51] الحمو الموت


-يعني حرام أجلس مع سلفي أخو زوجي وأنا مرتدية حجابي كاملا عقدتونا ما هذا الكلام؟

=يا أختي ألم تسمعي بالحمو الموت* ؟

-ماذا تعني بالحمو الموت ؟

=يعني الله ورسوله يحذروك من دخول سلفك أخو زوجك عليك والجلوس معك أنا للآن لم يسمع أسلافي صوتي ولا يعرفوني !!!

-انتوا من عالم آخر نحن لا نستطيع الالتزام هكذا الصراحة أنكم معقدين

=لا والله انتوا فالتين! هل الرسول صلوات الله عليه  والصحابة معقدين !! لا طبعا وأنا أتَّبعهم وأقتدي بأفعالهم وعقدي آتية من  عقيدتي التي تربطني بأحكام الله أما أنتم فلا تُلزِمْكُم عقيدة ولا أحكام!


أم البراء

******************************  *
*إياكم والدخول على النساء . فقال رجل من الأنصار : يا رسول الله ، أفرأيت الحمو ؟ قال : الحمو الموت 
الراوي: عقبة بن عامر المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: صحيح البخاري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 5232
خلاصة حكم المحدث: [صحيح] 

إياكم والدخول على النساء . فقال رجل من الأنصار : يا رسول الله ! أفرأيت الحمو ؟ قال : الحمو الموت 
الراوي: عقبة بن عامر المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: صحيح مسلم - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2172
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[52] الحواجب !!

-أنا الحمد لله ملتزمة وألبس الحجاب وأصلي وأقرأ قرآن ماذا بعد؟
=وحواجبك؟
-كلهم كم شعرة كل الذي قلته لك من طاعات أفعلها قمتِ وقفتِ على كم شعرة!!!
=لست أنا من يقف حبيبتي بل شرعنا الذي يقف
-أنا سألت وقالوا لي أن النمص إزالة الحاجب بالكامل ورسمه

=خدعوكِ بل إن أزلتِ الحاجب كله أو شعرة واحدة من حاجبك فهذا يدخل بمعنى النمص
-يا سلام !! وما تفعل من عندها شعر فوق خط الحاجب أو تحته؟

=المهم خط الحاجب لا تلمسيه
-والتي حاجبها كثيفة كالرجال*؟؟

=فلتذهب تستفتي لعل يكون لها فتوى استثنائية
-والشعر بين الحاجبين*؟

=قد اختلفوا في حكم ازالته وسمح العلماء بإزالته 
-طيب سأقول للكوافيرة أن لا تنمص لي حواجبي فقط تسرح لي شعري

=وهل ستتركيها تسرِّح لك شعرك!
-لا اله الا الله ماذا في ذلك ايضا؟

=من ينمص ملعون أي مطرود من رحمة الله ورسولنا الحبيب صلوات الله عليه يدخل الجنة برحمة الله لا بعمله
ألا تخافي أن تدخلي فيمن قال الله فيهم كَانُوا لا يَتَنَاهَوْنَ عَنْ مُنكَرٍ فَعَلُوهُ لَبِئْسَ مَا كَانُوا يَفْعَلُونَ.[المائدة:79].
وقد قال ابن مسعود والحديث في الصحيحين بما معناه لو أن زوجته تنمص لما جامعها* فهل أنت تسلِّمي رأسك 
لملعونة ؟!

-يعني جننتيني أين أذهب؟

=يا أختي هناك كوافيرات يتقين الله يمنعن في الصالون النمص أو وصل الشعر(الباروكة)و  حتى لا يسرحن الا لمحجبات فلتذهبي اليهنَّ
***********************


*السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،أما بعد :أود أن أسأل عن مدى إجازة نمص الحواجب الكثيفة جدا جدا التي يكون عرضها 1 سم تقريبا،،،وهي أيضا تسبب أذى نفسيا جدا لصاحبتها،،وتسبب لها السخرية أينما ذهبت بين زميلاتها،،فهل يجوز نمصها،،أو يمكن لها أن تشقرها مع العلم أنها كثيفة جدا وتسبب الأذى النفسي لدى الفتاة،،لدرجة أنها تحاول الانتحار بسبب السخرية منها،، وجزاكم الله خيراً......الإجابـ  ـةالحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:فإن الأصل في نمص الحاجبين أنه حرام، لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: لعن الله الواشمات والمستوشمات، والنامصات والمتنمصات، والمتفلجات للحسن المغيرات خلق الله. رواه البخاري ومسلم عن عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه.قال ابن قدامة في المغني: فهذه الخصال محرمة، لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، لعن فاعلها، ولا يجوز لعن فاعل المباح. انتهى وراجعي في ذلك الفتوى رقم:17609 ، وليس تشقير الحاجبين داخلاً تحت هذا اللعن، لأنه ليس نمصاً ولا في معنى النمص، وراجعي ذلك في الفتوى رقم: 15540 والفتوى رقم: 292.مع العلم بأنه يجوز الأخذ من الحاجبين في حالتين وهما:1- أن يكون ذلك لضرورة العلاج الذي لا يتم إلا بالأخذ منهما، وراجعي في ذلك الفتوى رقم:17598.2- أن يكون شعر الحاجبين، زائداً زيادة مؤذية أو مشينة للخلقة بحيث تصل إلى حد التشويه، أما مجرد سخرية الصواحب وضحكهن ممن لم تجاريهن في تنمصهن وفسوقهن فليس بمسوغ للنمص.لكن ينبغي أن يعلم، أن الضرورة تقدر بقدرها.وبناءً على ما سبق، فإذا كان وضع الحاجبين خارجا عن طور الحاجبين الطبيعيين خروجاً ظاهر وملفتا ومشيناً فإنه يجوز لك الأخذ منهما بالقدر الذي يجعلها غير مشينتين، وذلك لأدلة ذكرناها في الفتوى رقم:13654 والفتوى رقم: 1007 والفتوى رقم:1437>


*السؤال :
مشايخي الكرام ما هي حدود الحاجب؟ وهل من كانت حواجبه معقودة فقص الجزء المتصل فوق الأنف يأثم ويحسب من النمص الملعون؟ أفتت اللجنة الدائمة بالسعودية بشرعية الفعل، فهل هذا صحيح؟الإجابــة الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه، وبعد: فالحاجب هو الشعر النابت على العظم المستدير فوق العينين, وهذا العظم يسمى الحجاج؛ كما جاء في لسان العرب : والحِجَاجُ العَظْمُ المُطْبِقُ على وَقْبَةِ العين وعليه مَنْبَتُ شعَر الحاجب ... اهـ . وإن كان السائل يعني بقوله { المتصل فوق الأنف } أي الشعر بين الحاجبين أعلى الأنف، فقد سبق لنا أن أصدرنا فتوى في بيان جواز إزالته وأنه لا يدخل في النمص كما في الفتوى رقم: 101917 , وهو ما أفتت به اللجنة الدائمة, فقد جاء في السؤال الأول من الفتوى رقم: 7801 ما حكم الإسلام في نتف الشعر الذي بين الحاجبين؟ فأجابت بقولها : يجوز نتفه لأنه ليس من الحاجبين .. اهـ والله أعلم مركز الفتوى


*ففي الصحيحين عن عبد الله بن مسعود قال : " لعن الله الواشمات والمستوشمات والنامصات والمتنمصات والمتفلجات للحسن المغيرات خلق الله "، فبلغ ذلك امرأة من بني أسد يقال لها أم يعقوب وكانت تقرأ القرآن فأتته فقالت : ما حديث بلغني عنك أنك لعنت الواشمات والمستوشمات والنامصات والمتنمصات والمتفلجات للحسن المغيرات خلق الله ، فقال عبد الله " وما لي لا ألعن من لعن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو في كتاب الله ، فقالت المرأة : لقد قرأت ما بين لوحي المصحف فما وجدته فقال : لئن كنت قرأتيه لقد وجدتيه ، قال الله ( وما آتاكم الرسول فخذوه وما نهاكم عنه فانتهوا ). [ الحشر : 7] ، فقالت المرأة ، فإني أرى شيئا من هذا على امرأتك الآن ، قال " اذهبي فانظري ". فدخلت على امرأة عبد الله فلم تر شيئاً فجاءت إليه فقالت: ما رأيت شيئاً ، فقال: " أما لو كان ذلك لم نجامعها".

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[53] درس من الحياة

اشتكت إبنة لأبيها مصاعب الحياة ، وقالت إنها لا تعرف ماذا تفعل
لمواجهتها ، وإنها تود الإستسلام ، فهي تعبت من القتال والمكابدة . ذلك
إنه ما أن تحل مشكلة تظهر مشكلة أخرى.

إصطحبها أبوها إلى المطبخ وكان يعمل طباخا ... ملأ ثلاثة أوان بالماء
ووضعها على نار ساخنه ... سرعان ما أخذت الماء تغلي في الأواني الثلاثة.


وضع الأب في الإناء الأول جزرا وفي الثاني بيضة ووضع بعض حبات القهوه
المحمصه والمطحونه ( البن ) في الإناء الثالث .. وأخذ ينتظر أن تنضج وهو
صامت تماما.

نفذ صبر الفتاة ، وهي حائرة لا تدري ماذا يريد أبوها ...!

إنتظر الأب بضع دقائق .. ثم أطفأ النار .. ثم أخذ الجزر ووضعه في وعاء ..
وأخذ البيضة ووضعها في وعاء ثان .. وأخذ القهوه المغليه ووضعها في وعاء
ثالث.

ثم نظر إلى ابنته وقال : يا عزيزتي ، ماذا ترين؟ 

أجابت الإبنة

جزر وبيضة وبن. 

ولكنه طلب منها أن تتحسس الجزر ..! فلاحظت أنه صار ناضجا وطريا ورخوا ..!

ثم طلب منها أن تنزع قشرة البيضة.. ! فلاحظت أن البيضة باتت صلبة ..!

ثم طلب منها أن ترتشف بعض القهوة ..! فابتسمت الفتاة عندما ذاقت نكهة
القهوة الغنية..!

سألت الفتاة : ولكن ماذا يعني هذا يا أبي؟ 

فقال : إعلمي يا ابنتي أن كلا من الجزر والبيضة والبن واجه االخصم نفسه ،
وهو المياه المغلية ...لكن كلا منها تفاعل معها على نحو مختلف. 

لقد كان الجزر قويا وصلبا ولكنه ما لبث أن تراخى وضعف ، بعد تعرضه للمياه المغلية. 

أما البيضة فقد كانت قشرتها الخارجية تحمي سائلها الداخلي ، لكن هذا
الداخل ما لبث أن تصلب عند تعرضه لحرارة المياه المغلية.

أما القهوة المطحونه فقد كان رد فعلها فريده ... إذ أنها تمكنت من تغيير
الماء نفسه.
وماذا عنك ؟ 


هل أنت الجزرة التي تبدو صلبة .. ولكنها عندما تتعرض للألم والصعوبات
تصبح رخوة طرية وتفقد قوتها ؟أم أنك البيضة .. ذات القلب الرخو .. ولكنه إذا ما واجه المشاكل يصبح قويا وصلبا ؟ قد تبدو قشرتك لا تزال كما هي .. ولكنك تغيرت من الداخل .. فبات قلبك
قاسيا ومفعما بالمرارة!أم أنك مثل البن المطحون .. الذي يغيّر الماء الساخن ..( وهو مصدر للألم
).. بحيث يجعله ذا طعم أفضل ؟!فإذا كنت مثل البن المطحون .. فإنك تجعل الأشياء من حولك أفضل إذا ما
بلغ الوضع من حولك الحالة القصوى من السوء .

فكروا كيف تتعاملون مع المصاعب... 

هل أنت جزره أم بيضة أم حبة قهوه مطحونة ؟:: ابتسـم لتكون أجمل

منقول 
__________________

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[54]  مع الخادمة

- ما يجلسكِ هنا أبحث عنكِ؟ تعالي تعالي إجلسي معنا في الصالون

= لا شكرا أفضِّل البقاء هنا

- وما يعجبك في المطبخ!!!

= لا شيء لكن هل تعلمي قصة اليهود وصيد السبت ؟

- لا ما هي ؟

= حرم الله عز وجل على اليهود أن يصطادوا السمك يوم السبت والفتنة من الله  عز وجل أن كان السمك لا يظهر الا يوم السبت فما كان من اليهود الا أن  تحايلوا على أمر ربهم كعادتهم فرموا شباكهم يوم الجمعة بالليل وتركوه السبت  وجمعوا السمك الأحد طبعا هذا التحايل لم يعجب كل اليهود فانقسموا لثلاثة أقسام القسم الأول الذي عصى أمر الله وكان عقوبتهم المسخ لقردة وخنازير
القسم الثاني الذين سكتوا عن الفعل ولم ينهوهم عن المنكر لكن لم يشاركوهم المعصية فسكت الله عنهم كما سكتوا وأمرهم الى الله
أما القسم الثالث غضبوا لله وأنكروا فعل العصاة وعلموا أن السخط نازل على العصاة فأنكروا عليهم وضربوا بينهم وبين العصاة جدار واعتزلوهم فنجاهم الله 
الشاهد من القصة لو خيِّرتِ أنتِ أن تكوني معهم من تختاري يا ترى ؟

- طبعا القسم الثالث

= ممتاز وأنا اخترت أن أتناول طعامي مع الخادمة في  المطبخ كالعادة الغير متوقعة من الأهل والأقارب أن تكون جلستهم مختلطة  فيضطروني لهذه العزلة والجلسة والجميل في الموضوع حتى لا يحرجوا من جلستك  لوحدك إما أن لا يدعونك للزيارة مرة أخرى أو يرسلوا صغيرتهم لمجالستي في  المطبخ مع الخادمة حتى لا تفوتهم الجلسة
أمَّا أن يتناهوا عن منكر فعلوه هيهات 
الا من رحم ربي...

أم البراء

----------


## مروة عاشور

بارك الله فيكِ
تسجيل متابعة لهذه اللطائفكِ..

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> بارك الله فيكِ
> تسجيل متابعة لهذه اللطائف..


الحمدلله هناك من يتابع لوهله اعتقدت أني وحدي هنا كما لو كنت عندهم في المطبخ !  :Smile: 
بارك الله لي فيك

----------


## مروة عاشور

بل اعتاد الكثير أن يتابعوا بصمت.. فعذرًا.

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> بل اعتاد الكثير أن يتابعوا بصمت.. فعذرًا.


أبدا لا يهم بصمت بضجة المهم أن نكسب الحسنات .. اللهم اقبل منا ..آمين

----------


## حكمة

عندما لا تستطيع الحضور وتصرفك بعص الصوارف عن المشاركة 
فأننا في هذه الحالة نتابع بصمت !!
صمت مجبر وليس حبا... ابتسامة
أم البراء أحسنتِ يا أخيتي  أحسن الله إليكِ
عرض مبسط شيق وماتع لتعاليم مهمة .. نفعنا الله وإياكم بما جاء فيها .. اللهم آمين

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[quote=حكمة;571645]عندما لا تستطيع الحضور وتصرفك بعص الصوارف عن المشاركة 
فأننا في هذه الحالة نتابع بصمت !!
صمت مجبر وليس حبا... ابتسامة
أم البراء أحسنتِ يا أخيتي  أحسن الله إليكِ
عرض مبسط شيق وماتع لتعاليم مهمة .. نفعنا الله وإياكم بما جاء فيها .. اللهم آمين[/qu

اللهم امين بارك الله لي فيك وبتعقيبك

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[55]    سكايب

=السلام عليكم

-وعليكم السلام

=هل أنتِ فتاة ؟

-لا بل فتى

=ولماذا طلبت إضافتي وسمَّيت نفسك سرين؟!

-أنا أحب سرين عبد النور

=طيب ستحشر معها يوم القيامة الله يهديك .. ثم أنِّي لا أكلِّم الرجال فعذرا

-ليكي أنا أقسم بالله بعرف الله بدي نكون أصدقاء

=حرام يا أخي ما في بديننا أصدقاء ولا إخوان 

-بقولِّك بقسم لك بالله .......

=حظر....

أم البراء
 
                                                                                       _____

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[56]  العرس

-أمي حجزت الفندق والفرقة ودعوت الجميع
=فرقة !!! وفندق !!! والجميع !!! هل سيكون فرحك مختلطا ستدعو الرجال والنساء معا ؟؟
-نعم يا أمي طبعا
=هذا لن يكون
-ما بكِ يا أمي ؟
=هل تعتقد أني سأحضر فرحك هذا المختلط ؟
-أنا أعلم أنكِ متمسكة بالدين لكن هي رغبة الجميع فهل ستتركيني وحدي في هذه الساعة يا أمي ؟
=يوم القيامة سأفرُّ منك وستفرُّ مني وأنا سأفر ُّمنك اليوم
-أرجوكِ يا أمي
=لا ترجوني فلن أطاوعك .. الله ربي الذي أكرمني بك أهم منك وأحب الى قلبي منك وأنتَ فلذة كبدي
-طيب إنْ جعلته غير مختلط هل ترضي؟
=إن لم تصاحبكَ الموسيقى سأحضر
-أمي كرامة لك وإجلالا تعالي وافعلي ما يحلو لك
=بل حبا في الله وطاعة له يا بنيَّ وليس من أجلي ..صحح نيتك

أم البراء

******************************  ********************  ********


الزوج الصالح


-لن تذهبي للعرس
=بل سأذهب
-على جثتي هل تقبلين أن أكون ديوثا أتركك تذهبي وتنظري للرجال وينظروا اليك وتراقصيهم هل جننتِ؟
=يا الله الكل ذاهب طيب كن محرمي تعال وارقص أنتَ معي سأجعل أهلي يكلموك ليقنعوك
-أرقص معك ومحرم كمان ههه ما هذه الوقعة اخترت جمالك  وعميتُ عن بقية صفاتك وليتني ما اخترت !!! بل أنا من سيكلمهم لترتيبات  الطلاق إن ذهبتِ للعرس الظاهر أنكِ لم تفهمي بعد معنى (رجل)!!!

أم البراء

----------


## مروة عاشور

> يا الله الكل ذاهب طيب كن محرمي تعال وارقص أنتَ معي سأجعل أهلي يكلموك ليقنعوك


نعم , بلية كبيرة وخطأ عظيم يقع فيه من يبحث عن الجمال ويذر الدين والخلق!
نسأل الله السلامة!

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> نعم , بلية كبيرة وخطأ عظيم يقع فيه من يبحث عن الجمال ويذر الدين والخلق!
> نسأل الله السلامة!


المشكلة أنك لا تستطيعين التحكم بمشاعر الشباب اليوم واختيارك لهم ذات الدين فقد تفتحت أعينهم على المنكر والقنوات الفضائية فهل تعجبهم ذات الدين البريئة الطاهرة العفيفة !!!!

----------


## مروة عاشور

الله المستعان على فتن الزمان!
لا نملك لهم إلا النصح والدعاء.

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[57]  ادفع بالتي هي أحسن


حدث في الصين منذ وقت طويل أن تزوجت فتاة 


وذهبت لتعيش مع زوجها ووالدته 

“حماتها”

وبعد وقت قصير اكتشفت أنها لا تستطيع أن تتعامل مع حماتها

فقد كانت شخصياتهم متباينة تماما، 
وكانت عادات كثيرة من عادات حماتها تثير غضبها 
علاوة على أن حماتها كانت دائمة الانتقاد لها

أيام تلت أيام، وأسابيع تبعت أسابيع ولم تتوقف 

الزوجة وحماتها عن المجادلات والخناقات، ولكن ما جعل الأمور أسوأ
أنه طبقا للتقاليد الصينية القديمة، كان عليها ان تنحني أمام حماتها وأن تلبى لها كل رغباتها 
وكان الغضب وعدم السعادة اللذان يملآن المنزل يسببان إجهادا شديدا وتعاسة للزوج المسكين

أخيرا لم يعد في استطاعة الزوجة أن تتحمل

أكثر من طباع حماتها السيئة ودكتاتوريتها وسيطرتها،
وهكذا قررت أن تفعل شيء حيال ذلك فذهبت الزوجة
لمقابلة صديق والدها مستر هوانج وكان بائعا للأعشاب


شرحت له الموقف وسألته لو كان في إمكانه لو يمدها 

ببعض الأعشاب السامة حتى يمكنها أن تحل مشكلتها مرة والى الأبد.. 

فكر مستر هوانج في الأمر للحظات وأخيرا قال لها

'أنا سأساعدك في حل مشكلتك، 
ولكن عليك أن تصغي لي وتطيعي ما سأقوله لك' 

أجابت الزوجه قائلة: 'نعم يا مستر هوانج أنا سأفعل أي شيء تقوله لي'

انسحب مستر هوانج للغرفة الخلفية ثم عاد 
بضعة دقائق ومعه علبة صغير علي شكل قطارة
وقال لها: ' ليس في وسعك أن تستخدمي سما
سريع المفعول كي تتخلصي من حماتك، 
وإلا ثارت حولك الشكوك، 
ولذلك سأعطيك عدداً من الأعشاب
التي ستعمل تدريجيا وببطء في جسمها، 

وعليك أن تجهزي لها كل يومين طعام من الدجاج أو اللحم

وتضعي به قليل من هذه القطارة في طبقها، 
وحتى تكوني متأكدة أنه لن يشك فيك أحد عند موتها،
عليك أن تكوني حريصة جداً..
وأن تصير تصرفاتك تجاهها صديقة ورقيقة،
وألا تتشاجري معها أبداً، وعليك أيضا أن تطيعي كل رغباتها
, وأن تعامليها كما لو كانت ملكة'

سعدت الزوجة بهذا وأسرعت للمنزل

كي تبدأ في تنفيذ مؤامرتها لتتمكن من اغتيال حماته
ا.. مضت أسابيع ثم توالت الشهور 
وكل يومان تعد الطعام لحماتها وتضع بعض من المحلول في طبقها..
وتذكرت دائما ما قاله لها مستر هوانج عن تجنب الاشتباه،
فتحكمت في طباعها وأطاعت حماتها وعاملتها كما لو كانت أمها.

بعد 6 شهور تغير جو البيت تماما،
مارست الزوجة تحكمها في طباعها بقوة وإصرار، 
حتى أنها وجدت نفسها غالبا ما لا تفقد أعصابها حتى حافة الجنون
أو حتى تضطرب كما كانت من قبل..
ولم تدخل في جدال مع حماتها، التي بدت الآن أكثر طيبة وبدا التوافق معها أسهل.

تغير اتجاه الحماة من جهة زوجة ابنها وبدأت تحبها 

كما لو كانت ابنتها، واستمرت تذكر للأصدقاء والأقرباء
أن زوجة ابنها هي أفضل زوجة ابن يمكن لأحد أن يجده

وأصبحت الزوجة وحماتها الآن يعاملان بعضهما كما لو كانتا بنتا ووالدتها..

وأصبح الزوج سعيدا بما قد حدث من تغيير في البيت وهو يرى ويلاحظ ما يحدث

وفي أحد الأيام

ذهبت الزوجة مرة أخرى لصديق والدها مستر هوانج 

وقالت له: 'عزيزي مستر هوانج، 

من فضلك ساعدني هذه المرة في منع السم من قتل حماتي،
فقد تغيرت إلى امرأة لطيفة وأنا أحبها الآن مثل أمي، 
ولا أريدها أن تموت بسبب السم الذي أعطيته لها

ابتسم مستر هوانج وهز رأسه وقال لها

'أنا لم أعطيك سما على الإطلاق
لقد كانت العلبة التي أعطيتها لك عبارة عن 

القليل من الماء!!!؟ 

والسم الوحيد كان في عقلك أنت وفى اتجاهاتك من نحوها

ولكن كل هذا قد غسل الآن بواسطة الحب الذي أصبحت تكنينه لها 

إدفع بالتي هي أحسن

في الصين يقولون الشخص الذي يحب الآخرين سيكون هو أيضا محبوباً !!!

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[58] الأغاني


-حسنا حسنا هوني على نفسك سأحاول أن لا أسمع الأغاني يوم ويوم

=يا حبيبتي اذا توقَّفْتِ عن سماع الأغاني يجب أن تتوقفي بالكلِّية وتُتْلِفي كل الأشرطة لا أنْ تسمعيها سبت اثين أربعا وتتركيها أحد ثلاثا خميس إنِّمَا التدَرُّج يكون بفعل الطاعات لا بترْك المعاصي لسبب واحد هو أنَّ الموت لا ينتظر الى أنْ تتوقفي عن المعصية تماما

أم البراء

----------


## مروة عاشور

> [58] الأغاني
> 
> 
> -حسنا حسنا هوني على نفسك سأحاول أن لا أسمع الأغاني يوم ويوم
> 
> =يا حبيبتي اذا توقَّفْتِ عن سماع الأغاني يجب أن تتوقفي بالكلِّية وتُتْلِفي كل الأشرطة لا أنْ تسمعيها سبت اثين أربعا وتتركيها أحد ثلاثا خميس إنِّمَا التدَرُّج يكون بفعل الطاعات لا بترْك المعاصي لسبب واحد هو أنَّ الموت لا ينتظر الى أنْ تتوقفي عن المعصية تماما
> 
> أم البراء


ذكرني حديثكِ بإحدى الزميلات وهي تطلب مني أن أستمع إلى أغنية واحدة كل أسبوع؛ حتى لا أعذّب نفسي!

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> ذكرني حديثكِ بإحدى الزميلات وهي تطلب مني أن أستمع إلى أغنية واحدة كل أسبوع؛ حتى لا أعذّب نفسي!


أضحك الله سنك

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[59]   الحريَّة القاتلة


الأم للأب :
-كله منكَ أنتَ من أحضر لها جهاز كمبيوتر لها ثم  الجوال وسمحت لها باستخدامهم بانفتاح وسمحت بثقافة الغرب وانحلالهم أن  تتركَّز في دماغها 

=أنا سمحتُ لها على أساس أن أزرع بيني وبينها الثقة

-قمتَ زرعتَ خنجرا في صدرنا جميعا بالسماح لها  بالذهاب عند صويحباتها لوحدها على أساس أنِّي أعرف الصاحبة التي ستذهب  عندها ..طيب أنا أعرف صاحبتها لكن هل أعرف طبيعة بيتها وبيئتها ودرجة  التزام اخوانها بالدين أو الأخلاق؟؟ سامحك الله بعد أن خذلَتْكَ أول مرَّة  واكتَشَفْتَ أنّها خانتْ ثقتكَ عاقبْتَهَا فترة ثم عدتَ تماما كالسابق معها  وبالتالي هي عادت لخيانة ثقتكَ فما الفائدة ؟

=يعني ما المطلوب الان البنت تفتَّحتْ على أمور كثيرة وانتهى

-المطلوب أن تزرع الرادع الديني بها قبل رادعنا  وتكثِّف المقال لها عن الله وتكفَّ أنتَ عن المعاصي فلا تشاهد فلما أجنبيا  أو أغنية أو ما شابه فتكونَ لها قدوة ثمَّ أنْ  يكون الخروج لوحدها ممنوعا  مثلا والنِّتْ دون رقابة صارمة ممنوعا وإنَ حضَرَتْ صاحبة لتزورَها لا نسمح  لها بإغلاق باب الغرفة عليهما وإنْ ارادَتْ الإتِّصال بإحداهنَّ فجوَّالي  موجود وكل هذا يأتي بالتدريج فلا يصح أن تنزع منها كل الحريات بعدما  عوَّدْتَها عليها.. والله لو طبَّقْنَا هذه التعليمات منذ البداية لصَلُحَ  الأمر كله !!!

أم البراء

----------


## أم المقداد

_[19]  أُهرب


أُهرب
إذا شعرت بأن الطريق المؤدى إليهم بدأ يشعر بك وبأن الأرض التى تقف عليها أمامهم بدأت تشعر بك وبأن الجدران المحيطة بك معهم بدأت تشعر بك ومازالوا هم فى طور اللا شعور بك


أُهرب
إذا لاحظت أنك بدأت أن تتلوث كى تصل إليهم وبدأت لا تشبه نفسك كى ترضيهم وبدأت تنافق كى تبهرهم وبدأت تخون كى تلفت انتباههم

أُهرب
إذا شعرت بأنهم بدءوا يسيئون فهمك ويمزقون تاريخك ويشوهون عراقة إحساسك ويطفئون مصابيح طريقك إليهم

أُهرب
إذا شعرت بان نفسك لا تستحق منك كل هذا الشقاء وبأنهم لا يستحقون منك كل هذا الإحساس


اهرب... إلى الله إرجع إليه لأنك وصلت لمرحلة اختفى فيها كل أمل لديك سوى أملك بخالقك


قاتل الجسد مأخوذ به
وقاتل الروح لا يدري به أحد   	
_*من أجمل ما قرأت ...
فتح الله عليك*

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> _[19]
> 
> _*من أجمل ما قرأت ...
> فتح الله عليك*


واياكم اختي الغالية

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[60]   البئر والحصان

وقع حصان أحد المزارعين في بئر عميقة ولكنها جافة ، وأصاب الحصان ألماً  شديداً من أثر السقوط ومع هذا حاول أن يخرج من البئر مراراً فلم يستطع ،  فالبئر عميقة جداً والألم قد عصف به ، واستمر هكذا دقائق كان مالكه المزارع  خلالها يبحث الموقف ويفكر كيف سينقذ الحصان ؟

ولم يستغرق الأمر طويلاً حتى أقنع المزارع نفسه بأنه لا أمل في إنقاذ حصانه ، فالبئر عميقة والإمكانات في القرية شحيحة ، كما أن الحصان قد أصبح هرماً وكان لابد من استبداله على كل حال ، هذا إلى جانب أن البئر جافة منذ زمن طويل وتحتاج إلى ردمها حتى لا يقع فيها المزيد من الضحايا.

ورغم الحب الشديد الذي يكنه هذا المزارع لحصانه إلا أنه اتخذ القرار الصعب بلا تردد وجمع جيرانه وطلب منهم مساعدته في ردم البئر كي يحل المشكلتين في آن واحد ؛ التخلص من البئر الجاف ودفن الحصان ، وبالفعل بدأ الجميع بالمعاول والجواريف في جمع الأتربة وإلقائها في البئر.

ولما أدرك الحصان حقيقة ما يجري أخذ في الصهيل بصوت عال يملؤه الألم  والاستجداء ، ثم لماَّ لم يجد استجابة لاستغاثاته صمت.وبعد دقائق من صمته  لاحظ الجميع انقطاع صوت الحصان فجأة .. وتسائلوا هل مات أم يأس من النداء ؟  

وبعد قليل وقت من بدء عملية الدفن نظر المزارع إلى داخل البئر في ألم وكأنه يودع حصانه العزيز .. ولكن .. 

صُعِقَ بالكامل لما رأى ...

فقد رأى حصانه يقف على ما يُردَم به البئر وينفض التراب من عليه بهز ظهره بقوة !!
وكلما أسقط التراب عليه نفضه عن نفسه ووقف عليه وبذلك ظل يرتفع خطوة خطوة إلى الأعلى.
وهكذا استمر الحال ، الكل يلقي التراب إلى داخل البئر فتقع على ظهر الحصان  فينفضها عن نفسه فتتساقط على الأرض ويقف هو عليها فيرتفع خطوة إلى أعلى.
وبعد الفترة اللازمة لملئ البئر ، كان قد اقترب الحصان من سطح الأرض فقفز متناسياً كل آلامه إلى سطح الأرض بسلام.

إن ألقت الحياة بأوجاعها وأثقالها عليك فكن حصيفًا مثل هذا الحصان
وانفض هذه المشاكل عن ظهرك وقف عليها فترتفع بذلك خطوة لأعلى. 

حتى لو اعتبرك الاخرون هرمت ويجب استبدالك على كل حال بل انت استبدلهم وانفض عنك أذاهم وسر للأمام
 		 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

يبدو موضوع شيق و .......... طويل
لي عودة للتكملة فيما بعد بعون الله

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> يبدو موضوع شيق و .......... طويل
> لي عودة للتكملة فيما بعد بعون الله


ما في مشكلة براحتك على الآخر

----------


## هدير

ماشاء الله بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> ماشاء الله بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


واياكم أختي هدير أسعدني مرورك

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[61]  أحبكِ بصدق


-يا خالتي كفى كلاما بهذا الموضوع لمَّا أقتنع بالحجاب سأتحجّب

=وهل يجب أن تقتنعي !!! عجبا لك اليس الحجاب فرض مثله مثل الصلاة !!

-نعم لكن لست مقتنعة أن أرتديه الآن ما زلت صغيرة

=حبيبتي قد بلغتِ سن الرشد والآن أنت محاسبة على كل شيء

-لمّا  أنتهي من المرحلة المدرسية أضعه

=يا أم فلانة هل ستتركيها تذهب للمدرسة دون حجاب ؟

*لن تتحرك خطوة نحو الباب بدون حجاب حاولنا معها بالتفاهم من فترة طويلة لكن الظاهر لا ينفع الا الإجبار

-ها ... اذا لن أذهب للمدرسة 

*أحسن وفَّرتِ

-أنت بتتكلمي بجد ؟

*طبعا وهل في الفرائض مزاح ما دمتِ تحت ولايتي لن تخرجي من بيتي دون حجاب ولن أكسب السيئات من تحت رأسك والى أن تتزوجي حرة أنتِ وزوجك


-مع بكاء...طيب سأرتديه ووالله لأخلعه أول ما أخرج من البيت

*والله ! اذا بما أنك ستجاهري بالمعصية وأبديتِ نواياك لن تخرجي لا لمدرسة ولا لغيره

=يا جماعة استهدوا بالله خلاص اعتذري من والدتك ولا ترفعي صوتك بها مرة ثانية فإن أشد ما يهدم الأنوثة الصراخ

-الا تسمعي ماذا تقول ستحبسني في البيت وتحرمني من التعليم

*أنت التي ستحرمي نفسك كل شيء بعنادك ومعصيتك لله امشي برضى الله الكل يرضى عنك

-بدموع ...حسنا سأرتديه

*يا حبيبتي أنا أحبك بصدق ليس كالأمهات اللواتي  يدعين أنهنَّ يحببن بناتهنَّ ويخفن عليهنَّ من الشوكة لكن يتركنهنَّ دون  حجاب !!! أوترضى إحداهنّ أن ترى ابنتها تتعذّب أمامها بنار جهنّم بسبب  الحجاب وأنت يجب أن تحبيني بصدق ولا تحبي أن تأكلني النار يوم القيامة  بسببك

-حاضر يا أمي حاضر أنا أحبك بصدق *وانا أحبك بصدق يا فلذة كبدي

 ملاحظة : بالرغم من شدة أسلوب الأم بعد محاولات كثيرة لإقناع ابنتها الا أنّ الفرائض في ديننا يجب أن تنفَّذ باللين أو بالشدَّة
  
أم البراء

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[62]  الهدف


يحكى ان مجموعة من الثوار همت بالفرار من احدى مناطق الحروب وذلك باختراق  مناطق شديدة الوعورة الى منطقة اخرى اكثر امنا وعند رحيلهم اقترب منهم رجل  عجوز ضعيف وامراة واهية الصحة تحمل على كتفها طفلا وطلبا مرافقتهم فى  الرحيل فوافق قادة الثوار بشرط ان يتحملا مسئولية السير بنفسهما اما الطفل  الصغير فسيتبادلون حمله وبعد مرور عدة ايام وقع الرجل العجوز على الارض من  الاعياء وقال لهم انه لن يستطيع المواصلة وتوسل اليهم ليتركوه لمصيره المحتوم وفى مواجهة الحقيقة القاسية قرروا تركه ومضوا فى طريقهم وهنا وضعت الام طفلها بين يدى الرجل العجوز واخبرته بحزم ان  دوره فى حمل الطفل قد حان ثم لحقت بالمجموعة دون النظر خلفها وبعد مدةمن  الزمن نظرت خلفها فوجدت الرجل العجوز الذى لم يكن يستطيع الوقوف والسير يهرول مسرعا محاولا اللحاق بهم وهو يحمل الطفل الصغير= فما الذى حدث----عندما وجد العجوز هدفا جديدا يستحثه  على القيام قام وفجر بداخله قوة قد ظنها خارت وانتهت وايقظ الطفل الصغير  بداخله مشاعر القوة والحماسة والتصميم مرة اخرى ومن هنا نتعلم ان الشخص  الذى انهكه الفشل وحطمته الكبوات غالبا مايعانى من انعدام الهدف ويحتاج الى هدف جديد يزيل حبل القنوط من حول عنق احلامه وامانيه

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[63]    رسالة الفن والفنانين !!!

-حرام عليك هذه الممثلة كانت مؤدبة وعندها رسالة بتأديها

=ابتسامات.. رسالة هزلت وما هي رسالتها ؟؟ تعلِّم  البنات يحببن بشرف !!! على التلفون مثلا أو لتخرج البنت مع صديقها ولربما  ترضى معه بأي شيء بإسم الحب أو تحت عنوان سأتزوجك وتختلي به لكن دون أن  يلمسها!!!! يعني يضعون البنزين بجوار النار ويقولون انتبهوا للجيل بيولع  !!! الجيل ساقط الجيل فاسد لا مروءة لا شهامة جيل مائع الا من رحم ربي هذا  ما خلفوه ورائهم أصحاب الرسالات الخائرة 

-لكن هي ألطف من غيرها أدوارها أغلبها محتشمة

=قال تعالى: (إِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ أَن تَشِيعَ  ٱلْفَـٰحِشَةُ فِى ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُوا۟ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌۭ فِى  ٱلدُّنْيَا وَٱلْآخِرَةِ ۚ وَٱللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنتُمْ لَا  تَعْلَمُون19)سور   النور ... فهل كانت تشيع  هي أو أي ممثلة الا الاقرار بالاختلاط والفحش والضحك والمسخرة بالله لا  تقهريني وتشعريني أنك مغفلة ومخدوعة بهم كالكثير من الناس يذكروني  بالعاملين في البنوك الربوية أو الزبائن يشيعون في الأرض الفساد وحين  تنكرين عليهم يقولون ومن أين نعيش لا نجد عملا آخر 
قال تعالى إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ لَا يُغَيِّرُ مَا بِقَوْمٍ  حَتَّىٰ يُغَيِّرُوا۟ مَا بِأَنفُسِهِمْ ۗ وَإِذَآ أَرَادَ ٱللَّهُ  بِقَوْمٍۢ سُوٓءًۭا فَلَا مَرَدَّ لَهُۥ ۚ وَمَا لَهُم مِّن دُونِهِۦ مِن  وَالٍ ﴿١١﴾ الرعد ...  فليقصدوا التوبة ولتبدأ المبادرة منهم بالتوبة ليتوب الله عليهم... قال تعالى ثُمَّ تَابَ عَلَيْهِمْ لِيَتُوبُوٓا۟ ۚ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ هُوَ ٱلتَّوَّابُ ٱلرَّحِيمُ ﴿١١٨﴾ التوبة ... وقال عز وجل يخيرنا في الثواب ...  وَمَا كَانَ لِنَفْسٍ أَن تَمُوتَ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِ ٱللَّهِ كِتَـٰبًۭا  مُّؤَجَّلًۭا ۗ وَمَن يُرِدْ ثَوَابَ ٱلدُّنْيَا نُؤْتِهِۦ مِنْهَا وَمَن  يُرِدْ ثَوَابَ ٱلْآخِرَةِ نُؤْتِهِۦ مِنْهَا ۚ وَسَنَجْزِى ٱلشَّـٰكِرِين    ﴿١٤٥﴾ آل عمران
فلنتق الله في رزقنا لتستجاب دعواتنا ولن يعدمنا الله الأسباب والوسائل  قال تعالى...  وَمَن يَتَّقِ ٱللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُۥ مَخْرَجًۭا ﴿٢﴾ وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ  حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ ۚ وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى ٱللَّهِ فَهُوَ  حَسْبُهُۥٓ ۚ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ بَـٰلِغُ أَمْرِهِۦ ۚ قَدْ جَعَلَ ٱللَّهُ  لِكُلِّ شَىْءٍۢ قَدْرًۭا ﴿٣﴾ الطلاق

أم البراء

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[63]    رسالة الفن والفنانين !!!

-حرام عليك هذه الممثلة كانت مؤدبة وعندها رسالة بتأديها

=ابتسامات.. رسالة هزلت وما هي رسالتها ؟؟ تعلِّم  البنات يحببن بشرف !!! على التلفون مثلا أو لتخرج البنت مع صديقها ولربما  ترضى معه بأي شيء بإسم الحب أو تحت عنوان سأتزوجك وتختلي به لكن دون أن  يلمسها!!!! يعني يضعون البنزين بجوار النار ويقولون انتبهوا للجيل بيولع  !!! الجيل ساقط الجيل فاسد لا مروءة لا شهامة جيل مائع الا من رحم ربي هذا  ما خلفوه ورائهم أصحاب الرسالات الخائرة 

-لكن هي ألطف من غيرها أدوارها أغلبها محتشمة

=قال تعالى: (إِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ أَن تَشِيعَ  ٱلْفَـٰحِشَةُ فِى ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُوا۟ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌۭ فِى  ٱلدُّنْيَا وَٱلْآخِرَةِ ۚ وَٱللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنتُمْ لَا  تَعْلَمُون19)سور   النور ... فهل كانت تشيع  هي أو أي ممثلة الا الاقرار بالاختلاط والفحش والضحك والمسخرة بالله لا  تقهريني وتشعريني أنك مغفلة ومخدوعة بهم كالكثير من الناس يذكروني  بالعاملين في البنوك الربوية أو الزبائن يشيعون في الأرض الفساد وحين  تنكرين عليهم يقولون ومن أين نعيش لا نجد عملا آخر 
قال تعالى إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ لَا يُغَيِّرُ مَا بِقَوْمٍ  حَتَّىٰ يُغَيِّرُوا۟ مَا بِأَنفُسِهِمْ ۗ وَإِذَآ أَرَادَ ٱللَّهُ  بِقَوْمٍۢ سُوٓءًۭا فَلَا مَرَدَّ لَهُۥ ۚ وَمَا لَهُم مِّن دُونِهِۦ مِن  وَالٍ ﴿١١﴾ الرعد ...  فليقصدوا التوبة ولتبدأ المبادرة منهم بالتوبة ليتوب الله عليهم... قال تعالى ثُمَّ تَابَ عَلَيْهِمْ لِيَتُوبُوٓا۟ ۚ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ هُوَ ٱلتَّوَّابُ ٱلرَّحِيمُ ﴿١١٨﴾ التوبة ... وقال عز وجل يخيرنا في الثواب ...  وَمَا كَانَ لِنَفْسٍ أَن تَمُوتَ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِ ٱللَّهِ كِتَـٰبًۭا  مُّؤَجَّلًۭا ۗ وَمَن يُرِدْ ثَوَابَ ٱلدُّنْيَا نُؤْتِهِۦ مِنْهَا وَمَن  يُرِدْ ثَوَابَ ٱلْآخِرَةِ نُؤْتِهِۦ مِنْهَا ۚ وَسَنَجْزِى ٱلشَّـٰكِرِين    ﴿١٤٥﴾ آل عمران
فلنتق الله في رزقنا لتستجاب دعواتنا ولن يعدمنا الله الأسباب والوسائل  قال تعالى...  وَمَن يَتَّقِ ٱللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُۥ مَخْرَجا ﴿٢﴾ وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ  حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ ۚ وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى ٱللَّهِ فَهُوَ  حَسْبُهُۥٓ ۚ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ بَـٰلِغُ أَمْرِهِۦ ۚ قَدْ جَعَلَ ٱللَّهُ  لِكُلِّ شَىْءٍۢ قَدْرًۭا ﴿٣﴾ الطلاق

أم البراء

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[64]   بداخل كل منا جرة مكسورة ! 


يحكى أنه كان هنالك امرأة عجوز لديها جرتان كبيرتان، تحمل كل واحدة منهما على طرف العصا التي تضعها على رقبتها.


احدى الجرتين كان بها كسر على جانبها بينما كانت الجرة الأخرى سليمة ودائماً تحمل الماء وتوصله دون أن يتدفق منه شيئاً.


في نهاية الطريق الطويل من الجدول الى منزل العجوز، كانت الجرة المكسورة توصل نصف كمية الماء فقط.



كان هذا حال العجوز لمدة عامين، تعود يومياً الى بيتها وهي تحمل جرة و نصف جرة مملوءة بالماء.


بالطبع، كانت الجرة السليمة فخورة بكمالها.



لكن ظلّت الجرة المكسورة بائسةً وخجلةُ من عدم اتقانها، وشعرت بالبؤس لكونها تستطيع فقط تقديم نصف ما صُنِعت من أجله.


بعد مضي عامين من ادراكها لفشلها المرير، تحدثت الى العجوز يوماً قرب جدول الماء.


”أنا خجلة من نفسي، لأن ذلك الكسر على جانبي جعل الماء يتسرّب على طول طريق عودتك إلى المنزل“.


ابتسمت العجوز قائلة: ” هل لاحظتِ أن هنالك زهوراً على الجانب الذي تمرين به، وليس على جانب الجرة الأخرى؟“


ذلك لأنني دائماً كنت أعلم بفيضك، لذلك وضعت بذوراً الازهار على الجانب الذي تمرين به، وكل يوم عند عودتنا كنتِ أنتِ من يسقي هذه البذور“. 


”لمدة عامين كنت محظوظة بقطف هذه الأزهار الجميلة لتزيين طاولتي“.

"لولا كسرك، لم يكن هذا الجمال ليكون موجوداً ليجّمل البيت!“


لكل منّا فيضه الفريد ..


لكن وحدها تلك الكسور والفيوض التي يملكها كل منا هي التي تجعل حياتنا معاً ممتعة وذات قيمة.


علينا أن نأخذ الناس بما هم عليه ونرى - فقط - الأجمل بداخلهم.

----------


## مروة عاشور

ما أجمل أن يستغل الإنسان ما يظنه مواطن ضعف, لتصبح مواطن قوة!
قصة جميلة.

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> ما أجمل أن يستغل الإنسان ما يظنه مواطن ضعف, لتصبح مواطن قوة!
> قصة جميلة.


والأجمل استمرار مرور قلمك بصفحاتنا
بوركتِ من أخت شكرا لتشجيعك وتقديرك

----------


## أم تقى و هدى

ابن نفسك من جديد ولو تحطمت .....ولن نستطيع بناء انفسنا من جديد إلا بوضع الاهداف الجديدة التي توصلنا لهدفنا الأسمى ألا وهو رضى رب العالمين والفوز بجنات النعيم .....

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

بارك الله فيك ام تقى الغالية

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[65]   الرضا عن الله وقضائه

دعتني شيختي الى وليمة عرس ابنها ولولا أنَّ تلبية الدعوة للوليمة واجبة على المسلم لمَا ذهبت لأن ابني حفظه الله وبارك فيه كثير الحركة عالي الطاقة عمره سنة وسبعة أشهر وتصعب مراقبته والسيطرة على حركته
ذهبنا ومرَّ الأمر بسلام وفي نهاية الجلسة كانت الشيخة تلقي الموعظة وانا أتفقد ابني كل دقيقة أو دقيقتين بلحظة بحثتُ ولم أجده  وللشقة بابين على الشارع بدأن يبحثن معي ..غير موجود !!خرجت للشارع  كالمجنونة أسأل الناس وأهرول لآخر الشارع وأمشط الشوارع بعيوني الباكية فالشيطان لم يدع همَّا الا وزرعه في رأسي  لربما خطفه أحدهم فهو ما شاء الله جميل وملفت جدا لربما خرج للشارع ودهسته  سيارة وأخذوه للمستشفى لربما لربما وأنا من شارع لشارع ودموعي تنحدر كأنها  شلال دعوت الله اللهم سلم اللهم رضني بقضاءك  يا الله ماذا سيقول زوجي قلبي يخفق ورأسي يدور ووالله أحسست الدنيا كسم  الخياط ولو مت لحظتها أرحم من الحال الذي كنت عليه أين فلذة كبدي أين ابني  الوحيد يا رب رده عليّ يا رب لبّيْتُ الدعوة لأجلك فلا تضيِّعني ولا تبلوني بابني بسبب ذنوبي  ...

ألو أم البراء وجدناه ارجعي للشقة 

أين وجدتموه؟؟ خرج للشارع ثم دخل العمارة التي بجوارنا وكان يقف في أسفل  السلم ويبكي ذهبنا نبحث هناك ووجدناه فسَجَدَتْ صديقتي التي كانت تبحث معي  سجود شكر

حضنته وعدنا للبيت ولم يتركني ثانية وكان يقوم من النوم يبكي ويحضني ويعود  للنوم وهكذا طوال الليل دقائق ويصحو يبكي رقيته بالرقية الشرعية فنام بعد  الفجر

جلست أفكر بأمِّنا هاجر كيف كان طفلها الرضيع  في حضنها وبين يديها ويصرخ من جوعه وتراقبه وهو يموت من الجوع أمامها قامت  تهرول بين الصفا والمروة وتبحث عن شيء تنقذ به فلذة كبدها فتعلَّمَتْ التوحيد والاخلاص واليقين بأن أمر الله نافذ وعلَّمتنا اياه.. ووالله ما أحسستُ بالإخلاص والتوحيد ولا بمعنى السعي بين الصفا والمروة الا بعد أن عانيتُ 

ثم بعد أن اشتد عود اسماعيل عليه السلام فرح به أبوه ابراهيم عليه السلام وأصبح يرافق أباه في أشغاله وحبه يشغل مساحة في قلبه فجاء الأمر الرباني الفوري بذبح اسماعيل عليه السلام !!!!
ولربما نحب الأشخاص أحيانا لدرجة لا ترضي الله عز وجل ولربما خالطها قليلا من الشرك الذي  يخفى علينا كطاعة الزوجة لزوجها في معصية لأنها تحبه وتثبت بذلك أنها فضلت  حبها لزوجها على حبها لله وطاعته.. أو حتى أحيانا مجرّد الشعور العالي  بالحب لشخص والاعتقاد بأنه السند وكل شيء في الحياة يكفي لأن يكون سببا للابتلاء لكن كلامنا هذا لا ينطبق على ابراهيم عليه السلام إنّما كان سبب الابتلاء أنّ ابراهيم عليه السلام كان خليل الله .. والله يغار على قلب عبده أن يكون فيه غيره أو يشاركه به أحد والله  أعلم.. وهذا الابتلاء الثاني بنفس الشخص لكن هذه المرة الابتلاء شمل الأم  والأب وفلذة كبديهما ومن الذي سينفِّذ الأمر ؟؟؟ الأب !!! يا الله والله  إنّها لفاجعة.. الأم سلَّمَتْ ولم تولول والأب سينفَّذ من فوره والإبن قمة في الأخلاق والاستسلام والطاعة لله عز وجل ثم للأب.. فقال يا أبتِ افعل ما تؤمر ولو أنه من هذا الجيل لهرب واتَّهم أبوه بالجنون واعتقلوه بتهمةالإرهاب !!!!

اللهم رضِّنا بقضاءك

أم البراء

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

غاليتي التوحيد لعلك تعدلين عنوان هذه المشاركة ل 

الرضا عن الله وقضائه

بوركتِ

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

الله المستعان
تجربة مريرة عشتها معكِ بكلماتك ومررت بها أكثر من مرة *في أحلامي* كانت أحلام غريبة في تفاصيلها لكني كنت أفقد ابني فيها وأبحث وأتعب ولا أجده إلا في نهاية الحلم

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> الله المستعان
> تجربة مريرة عشتها معكِ بكلماتك ومررت بها أكثر من مرة *في أحلامي* كانت أحلام غريبة في تفاصيلها لكني كنت أفقد ابني فيها وأبحث وأتعب ولا أجده إلا في نهاية الحلم


الله المستعان أسأل الله أن يحفظ أبناء المسلمين اقرئي المعوذات وأذكار النوم قبل أن تنامي

----------


## أم تقى و هدى

الحمد لله على سلامته وحفظه من كل سوء واقر عينك به امين

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

وحفظك الله غاليتي أم تقى

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

قال تعالى :

 (أَحَسِبَ ٱلنَّاسُ أَن يُتْرَكُوٓا۟ أَن يَقُولُوٓا۟ ءَامَنَّا وَهُمْ لَا يُفْتَنُونَ 2 )العنكبوت

 (أَمْ حَسِبْتُمْ أَن  تَدْخُلُوا۟ ٱلْجَنَّةَ  وَلَمَّا يَأْتِكُم مَّثَلُ ٱلَّذِينَ خَلَوْا۟  مِن قَبْلِكُم ۖ  مَّسَّتْهُمُ ٱلْبَأْسَآءُ وَٱلضَّرَّآءُ وَزُلْزِلُوا۟  حَتَّىٰ يَقُولَ  ٱلرَّسُولُ وَٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُوا۟ مَعَهُۥ مَتَىٰ  نَصْرُ ٱللَّهِ ۗ أَلَآ  إِنَّ نَصْرَ ٱللَّهِ قَرِيبٌۭ 214) البقرة

نعم قالوا  ءامنا وفتنوا .. وقلنا ءامنا وسنفتن   ونقول اللهم إنّا نعوذ بك من الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن لنا ولجميع   المسلمين.. وكثرة الفتن والهرج والمرج (القتل) حتى يقتل الانسان فلا يدري   فيم قتل تقرب معها القيامة

ونع م يريدون دخول الجنة وزلزلوا ونريد دخول الجنة وإننا لننتظر الزلزال مثلهم ومع الانتظار نسأل الله العفو والعافية لنا ولهم ولجميع المسلمين..
ووالله انهم تساءلوا وتساءلنا يا الله يا قوي يا عزيز يا من سيعز الدين ولو كره الكافرون متى نصرك متى ؟؟؟
بلى إنّه قريب قريب حتما قريب فهذا وعد منه تبارك وتعالى

كلاب الرافضة والصفويين النذل  قبيح اللات والأنذال الروافض من ايران يدعمون قتل اهل السنة ب 100 مليار دولار   في كل مكان قامت فيه مظاهرات لأن عقيدتهم واعتقادهم أنه إن كثر قتل اهل   السنة والجثث اقترب خروج المهدي من سردابهم اللهم عليك بهم اللهم عليك بهم   فإنهم لا يعجزونك هم ومن والاهم وكل عدو لأهل السنة في كل مكان اللهم ارفع   غضبك ومقتك وفتنك عنا وعن اهل سوريا وسائر بلاد المسلمين .. اللهم آمين

----------


## حكمة

أنزل الله السكينة على قلبك يا أخية وجعله قرة عين لكِ ,,
وكأني كنت أبحث عنه معكِ  ،، وكأني كنت بجوارك حين ألتقيتي به ..
يا الله .. كم هو شديد على النفس أن تشعري ولو للحظة بأنك فقدتي أحد أبنائك ..
ولكنها حكمة الله سبحانه وتعالى ليربينا بتربيته .. فهل نصبر ونحتسب ..
نسأل الله أن يرزقنا الصبر في المصائب ، وحسن التصرف في الهوائل
يسر الله أمرك أخيتي ... متابعة لأسطركِ

----------


## حكمة

> اللهم عليك بهم فإنهم لا يعجزونك هم ومن والاهم وكل عدو لأهل السنة في كل مكان اللهم ارفع غضبك ومقتك وفتنك عنا وعن اهل سوريا وسائر بلاد المسلمين .. اللهم آمين


اللهم آمين آمين آمين يا عزيز يا قوي  يا قدير

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

اللهم امين يا حكمة والله ان القلب ليحزن والعين لتدمع

----------


## حكمة

نعم يا أخيتي أم البراء ؛ القلب به ألم والعين تبكي دم ..
عليهم  ما يستحقون من الله هؤلاء الطغاة
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[66] هل يحبك الله ؟

سألتني أخت فقالت : أليس من علامات محبة الله للعبد أن يحبب فيه خلقه
قلت : نعم

قالت وكيف يحب الناس المغنيين وغيرهم من أهل الضلال والفسق؟؟
فأجبتُ : أن إذا أحبك أهل الخير والصلاح فهذا دليل على أن الله يحبك وأن جميع أهل السماء من الملائكة وحملة العرش يحبونك أما محبة أهل المعصية فلا وزن لها بل حتى الجمادات ستحبك * أحد جبل يحبنا ونحبه * رواه البخاري

وأن آخرة من عاداه الدمار فقد قال عز وجل في الحديث القدسي الصحيح * من عادى لي وليا فقد آذنته بالحرب * 
وأن أكبر النعيم وأعظم من نعيم الجنة هو رؤية وجه الله سبحانه وتعالى
وإن أعظم عذاب وأشد من عذاب جهنم على الكفرة (انهم يومئذ عن ربهم لمحجوبون ثم إنهم لصالوا الجحيم ).. أي أن الحجب هذا هو العذاب بعينه


فسألتني أخت ثانية وقالت وهل يرون الله عز وجل ولو مرة ثم يحجبون فتزيد حسرتهم على فوات رؤية جماله أم لم يروه مطلقا ويحجبون أيضا عن رؤيته سبحانه؟؟



قال الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله تعالى في "لقاء الباب المفتوح" : "الناس يوم القيامة على ثلاثة أقسام: كفار خُلَّص، ومؤمنون خُلَّص ، ومنافقون. 
أما الكفار الخلص فإنهم لا يرون الله أبداً ، لقول الله تعالى : ( كَلَّا إِنَّهُمْ عَنْ رَبِّهِمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ لَمَحْجُوبُونَ) المطففين/15 . 
وأما المؤمنون الخلص فيرون الله عز وجل يوم القيامة وفي الجنة؛ لقول الله تعالى: (وُجُوهٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ نَاضِرَةٌ * إِلَى رَبِّهَا نَاظِرَةٌ) القيامة/22-23 . 
وأما المنافقون فإنهم يرون الله في عرصات القيامة رؤية توبيخ وتعزير ولا يرونه بعد ذلك، وهذا أشد حسرةً عليهم.. أن يستمتعوا بالنظر إلى الله عز وجل، ثم بعد ذلك يحجبون عنه. 
فهذه أقسام الناس يوم القيامة بالنسبة للنظر إلى الرب عز وجل، أسأل الله أن يجعلنا وإياكم ممن يرون ربهم في عرصات القيامة وبعد دخول الجنة" انتهى 
.

والراجح عند أهل السنة والجماعة عدم رؤية الكفار الخلص وجه الله عز وجل

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

*[67]  الطاعة

يقول ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : 
إذا رأيت نفسك متكاسلا عن الطاعة , فاحذر أن يكون الله قد كره طاعتك !!!
مصداقا لقوله تعالى ( و لكن كره الله انبعاثهم فثبطهم )


" والاستغفار أكبر الحسنات وبابه واسع .. فمن أحس بتقصير في قوله أو عمله أو حاله أو

رزقه أو تقلب قلبه .. فعليه بالتوحيد والاستغفار .. ففيهما الشفاء إذا كان بصدق وإخلاص 
*

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[68]  لا تغضبي من زوجك
******************

سبحان الله ما أن تشعري بأن هذا الشخص سند لك ومحور حياتك وكل شيء جميل  أنار دنيتك ودونه سعادتك مستحيلة حتى يبدأ يتفنن في إظهار العجب العجاب من  التصرفات السيئة حتى تشعري أن لو يموت تصبح حياتك دونه ألطف وأحلى !!!!!
وهذا ديدن فعل الله بعبد يحبه لا يسمح بتعلق قلبه فيه لدرجة أن يشعر أنه  سبب كل الهناء في حياته فينبهه حتى لا ينغرِّ ويركن الى الدنيا الفانية  ويحبها وحتى يعلم أن البشر ما هم الا أسبابا يسخرهم الله له بطاعته  ويسلّطهم عليه بمعاصيه
فلا تحزني من زوجك حين يختلق المشاكل من لا شيء فقد تكوني بالليل اقترفتِ  معصية وظهرتْ نتيجتها في الصباح نكد بنكد ثم تستغفري فتفعلي طاعة فيعود  عصرا معتذرا عن تصرفه السفيه ومبتسما ويحمل الورود!
أم البراء

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

متابعة معكِ

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> متابعة معكِ


تشرفني متابعتك بوركتِ

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

*هل تسارعين في الخيرات ؟؟؟
هل أنتِ منهم ؟؟؟
فإن كنتِ منهم فما لك عند الله ؟؟؟
من تجيب؟؟؟*

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

ما أجاب أحد !!!
ما علينا أنا أجيب ...

*قال الله عز وجل في كتابه العزيز في سورة الأنبياء :

 وَزَكَرِيَّآ إِذْ نَادَىٰ رَبَّهُۥ رَبِّ لَا تَذَرْنِى فَرْدًۭا  وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ ٱلْوَ*ٰرِثِين  َ ﴿٨٩﴾ فَٱسْتَجَبْنَا لَهُۥ وَوَهَبْنَا  لَهُۥ يَحْيَىٰ وَأَصْلَحْنَا لَهُۥ زَوْجَهُۥٓ ۚ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا۟  يُسَـٰرِعُونَ فِى ٱلْخَيْرَ*ٰتِ وَيَدْعُونَنَا رَغَبًۭا وَرَهَبًۭا ۖ  وَكَانُوا۟ لَنَا خَـٰشِعِينَ ﴿٩٠﴾

والجواب هنا مدحهم الله بصفة المسارعة الى الخيرات فالكثير منا يعمل الخير ويحبه لكن المسارعة أعلى درجة من فعل الخير ثم الدعاء والخشوع* *لله عز وجل** فكان جزاؤهم استجابة لدعائهم بالذرية الطيبة وإصلاح الزوج

أم البراء*

----------


## مروة عاشور

> فلا  تحزني من زوجك حين يختلق المشاكل من لا شيء فقد تكوني بالليل اقترفتِ   معصية وظهرتْ نتيجتها في الصباح نكد بنكد ثم تستغفري فتفعلي طاعة فيعود   عصرا معتذرا عن تصرفه السفيه ومبتسما ويحمل الورود!


{مَا أَصَابَكَ مِنْ حَسَنَةٍ فَمِنَ اللَّهِ وَمَا أَصَابَكَ مِنْ سَيِّئَةٍ فَمِنْ نَفْسِكَ}
بوركتِ أم البراء.

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

*[69]  كف أذى الحاسد

من أسباب كف أذى الحاسد :
وهو من أصعب الأسباب على النفس ، وأشقها عليها ، ولا يوفق له إلا من عظم حظه من الله وهو : إطفاء نار الحاسد والباغي والمؤذي بالإحسان إليه ،  فكلما ازداد أذىً وشراً وبغياً وحسداً ازددت له إحساناً وله نصيحة وعليه  شفقة ، وما أظنك تصدق بأن هذا يكون فضلاً عن أن تتعاطاه فاسمع الآن قوله :
( ولا تستوي الحسنة ولا السيئة ادفع بالتي هي أحسن  فإذا الذي بينك وبينه عداوة كأنه ولي حميم * وما يلقاها إلا الذين صبروا  وما يلقاها إلا ذو حط عظيم ) 
ابن القيم - بدائع الفوائد*

----------


## حكمة

> ما أجاب أحد !!!
> ما علينا أنا أجيب ...
> 
> *قال الله عز وجل في كتابه العزيز في سورة الأنبياء :
> 
>  وَزَكَرِيَّآ إِذْ نَادَىٰ رَبَّهُۥ رَبِّ لَا تَذَرْنِى فَرْدًۭا  وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ ٱلْوَ*ٰرِثِين  َ ﴿89﴾ فَٱسْتَجَبْنَا لَهُۥ وَوَهَبْنَا  لَهُۥ يَحْيَىٰ وَأَصْلَحْنَا لَهُۥ زَوْجَهُۥٓ ۚ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا۟  يُسَـٰرِعُونَ فِى ٱلْخَيْرَ*ٰتِ وَيَدْعُونَنَا رَغَبًۭا وَرَهَبًۭا ۖ  وَكَانُوا۟ لَنَا خَـٰشِعِينَ ﴿90﴾
> 
> والجواب هنا مدحهم الله بصفة المسارعة الى الخيرات فالكثير منا يعمل الخير ويحبه لكن المسارعة أعلى درجة من فعل الخير ثم الدعاء والخشوع* *لله عز وجل** فكان جزاؤهم استجابة لدعائهم بالذرية الطيبة وإصلاح الزوج
> 
> أم البراء*


جزيتِ خيرا أم البراء .. 
وهذه إجابتي معها ابتسامتي : )

 قال الله تعالى: 
" ثُمَّ أَوْرَثْنَا الْكِتَابَ الَّذِينَ اصْطَفَيْنَا مِنْ عِبَادِنَا فَمِنْهُمْ ظَالِمٌ لِنَفْسِهِ وَمِنْهُمْ مُقْتَصِدٌ وَمِنْهُمْ سَابِقٌ بِالْخَيْرَاتِ بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَضْلُ الْكَبِيرُ (32) جَنَّاتُ عَدْنٍيَدْخُلُونَهَا يُحَلَّوْنَ فِيهَا مِنْ أَسَاوِرَ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ وَلُؤْلُؤًا وَلِبَاسُهُمْ فِيهَا حَرِيرٌ (33) وَقَالُوا الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي أَذْهَبَ عَنَّا الْحَزَنَ إِنَّ رَبَّنَا لَغَفُورٌ شَكُورٌ (34) الَّذِي أَحَلَّنَا دَارَ الْمُقَامَةِ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ لَا يَمَسُّنَا فِيهَا نَصَبٌ وَلَا يَمَسُّنَا فِيهَا لُغُوبٌ (35) ,
سورة فاطر .

وهذا دليل آخر يوضح جزاء الذين يسارعون للخيرات من السنة النبوية الشريفة على صاحبها أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام :

عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ ، قَالَ :
 قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم:
(مَنْ نَفَّسَ عَنْ مُؤْمِنٍ كُرْبَةً مِنْ كُرَبِ الدُّنْيَا ، نَفَّسَ اللهُ عَنْهُ كُرْبَةً مِنْ كُرَبِ يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ ،
 وَمَنْ سَتَرَ مُسْلِمًا ، سَتَرَهُ اللهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ ، 
وَمَنْ يَسَّرَ عَلَى مُعْسِرٍ ، يَسَّرَ اللهُ عَلَيْهِ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ ،
 وَاللهُ فِي عَوْنِ الْعَبْدِ مَا كَانَ الْعَبْدُ فِي عَوْنِ أَخِيهِ ،
 وَمَنْ سَلَكَ طَرِيقًا يَلْتَمِسُ فِيهِ عِلْمًا ، سَهَّلَ اللهُ لَهُ بِهِ طَرِيقًا إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ ،
 وَمَا اجْتَمَعَ قَوْمٌ فِي بَيْتٍ مِنْ بُيُوتِ اللهِ يَتْلُونَ كِتَابَ اللهِ وَيَتَدَارَسُون  َهُ بَيْنَهُمْ ، إِلاَّ نَزَلَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ السَّكِينَةُ ،
 وَغَشِيَتْهُمُ الرَّحْمَةُ ،
وَحَفَّتْهُمُ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ ، 
وَذَكَرَهُمُ اللهُ ، عَزَّ وَجَلَّ ، فِيمَنْ عِنْدَهُ ، وَمَنْ أَبْطَأَ بِهِ عَمَلُهُ ، لَمْ يُسْرِعْ بِهِ نَسَبُهُ.
 أخرجه ابن أَبي شَيْبَة 8/541(26108) و\"الدارِمِي\" 344 و\"مسلم\" 6952 و\"ابن ماجة\" 225.

جعلنا الله وإياكم منهم ... آمين

بارك الله فيكِ أم البراء وأحسن إليكِ

----------


## أم تقى و هدى

أختي أم البراء حفظك الله...

يقول الله تعالى (والسابقون السابقون)....ويقو   تعالى (ويسارعون في الخيرات) هل الآيتان تؤديان نفس المعنى....؟؟؟

أو ما الفرق بينهما..؟؟؟ وبارك الله فيك...

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

جزاك الله خيرا يا حكمة على الاضافة والرد
وبارك الله فيك غاليتي

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

الأخت الغالية أم تقى
من تفسير السعدي رحمه الله : 

	‏(‏وَالسَّابِق  ونَ السَّابِقُونَ أُولَئِكَ الْمُقَرَّبُونَ  ‏)‏ أي‏:‏ السابقون  	في الدنيا إلى الخيرات، هم السابقون في الآخرة لدخول الجنات‏.‏ 

	أولئك الذين هذا وصفهم، المقربون عند الله، في جنات النعيم، في أعلى عليين، في  	المنازل العاليات، التي لا منزلة فوقها‏.‏

----------


## لجين الندى

جزاكِ الله خيراً أم البراء .. وجعل ما كتبتِ في موازين حسناتك ..

حقيقة موضوع قيم .. والأسطر التي خطرت ببالك أو قرأتيها أعجبتنا نحن كذلك ..
متابعة معك ..وان كانت متابعتي متأخرة .. لكن اقبليها .. بوركتِ .. : )

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> جزاكِ الله خيراً أم البراء .. وجعل ما كتبتِ في موازين حسناتك ..
> 
> حقيقة موضوع قيم .. والأسطر التي خطرت ببالك أو قرأتيها أعجبتنا نحن كذلك ..
> متابعة معك ..وان كانت متابعتي متأخرة .. لكن اقبليها .. بوركتِ .. : )


اللهم امين غاليتي لا يهم متأخره أحسن من لا شيء

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[70]  لم يحملوها

قال تعالى :

( مثل الذين حمّلوا التوراة ثم لم يحملوها كمثل الحمار يحمل أسفاراً بئس مثل القوم الذين كذبوا بآيات الله والله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين ) .

دخل في عموم هذا من يحفظ القرآن من أهل ملتنا ثم لا يفهمه ولا يعمل به .

الطرطوشي ـ البدع والحوادث .

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[71]  الصدقة


قال تعالى : (الذين ينفقون أموالهم بالليل والنهار سراً وعلانية فلهم أجرهم  عند ربهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون) للصدقة والإحسان تأثير عجيب في دفع البلاء ودفع العين، وشر الحاسد،  فما يكاد العين والحسد والأذى يتسلط على محسن متصدق، وإن أصابه شيء من ذلك  كان معاملاً فيه باللطف والمعونة والتأييد، وكانت له فيه العاقبة الحميدة،  فالمحسن المتصدق في خفارة إحسانه وصدقته عليه من الله جنة واقية وحصن حصين.
فالمحسن المتصدق يستخدم جنداً وعسكراً يقاتلون عنه وهو نائم على فراشه، فمن  لم يكن له جند ولا عسكر وله عدو فإنه يوشك أن يظفر به عدوه، وإن تأخرت مدة  الظفر والله المستعان. 

ابن القيم - بدائع الفوائد .

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[72]  لا اله الا أنت سبحانك ...


-كيف كان شعورك في الليلة التي سبقت الطلاق وأنتِ  تعلمين أن زوجك الظالم سيطلقك بعدما أوهمك أنه سيصلح وتعودان معا ؟؟ كيف  احساسك وهو يبقي صديقتك التي زوجتيه اياها ويطلقك قمة الغدر ها ؟

=أمضيتُ الليل أردد اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد وأصحابه لِماَ سمعته من  قصة الشيخ المغامسي حين كان في الإنعاش* ثم استغفرتُ كثيرا ودعوت أن يربط  الله على قلبي وأن لا أشعر بسوء فعلته ثم رددتُ لا اله الا أنت سبحانك اني  كنت من الظالمين حتى غفوت قال تعالى :
ثُمَّ أَنزَلَ عَلَيْكُم مِّنۢ بَعْدِ ٱلْغَمِّ أَمَنَةًۭ نُّعَاسًۭا يَغْشَىٰ طَآئِفَةًۭ مِّنكُمْ .. آل عمران

-ولماذا رددتِ هذه الجملة الأخيرة؟

=لكثرة ذنوبي لعل الله يغفر لي ويكفر عني سيئاتي أغلب الناس يرددون إنما  فعلنا أخطاء صغيرة وإن الله غفور رحيم ونسوا لمَّا ذهب يونس عليه السلام  غاضبا من قومه لأجل ربه ظن أن لن يضيق عليه الله عز وجل إن خرج من قريتهم  دون إذنه لكن سبحان الله ويونس نبي واصطفاه الله عز وجل لرسالته وانظري  الفرق بيننا وبين النبي صلوات الله عليه هل نحن أغلى على الله عز وجل من  النبي يونس صلوات الله عليه ومع ذلك قدَّر الله عز وجل على يونس عليه  السلام أن يغرق في البحر ويلتقمه الحوت ثم يقضي في بطن الحوت في ظلمات ثلاث  الى أن جاء فرج الله بعد أن ردد النبي صلوات الله عليه لا اله الا أنت  سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين .. لاحظي أنه صنف نفسه وهو نبي أنه من الظالمين  !!!
فماذا نكون نحن !!! وإني قد رضيت بقضاء الله وعلى يقين أنه الخير لي مع الحزن الذي يكسو قلبي على تشتيتنا بهذه الطريقة

-وكيف استطعتِ أن تعطينا الدرس بعد طلاقك مباشرة وبنفس الساعة 

=كما قلتُ سابقا لأني على يقين أنه الخير لي وقد دعوت الله عز وجل أن يربط  على قلبي فوالله ما أحسستُ بسكينة بعمري بقدر ما شعرت بعد نزول المصيبة قد  قال عز وجل وقوله الحق يغنِ الله كلا من سعته ويشمل جميع أنواع  الغنى...الحمدلله على كل حال

أم البراء..

******************************

 *  يقول الشيخ الغامسي كنت في غرفة الإنعاش بعد عملية قلب مفتوح فتغير لون  الأطباء والممرضات لمّا رأوا قراءات الأجهزة فوق رأسي قالوا لي بعد إذنك  نحن مضطرون للعودة بك الى غرفة العمليات لأن هناك دم متجمد عند القلب يجب  أن يخرج فقلت :
أشهد أن لا اله الا الله وأشهد أن محمدا رسول الله
فما كان من ممرضة وهم يجهزوني للعمليات مرة أخرى أن قالت لي صلِّ على  الرسول يكفيك همك فقال كأني أول مرة أسمعها فرددتُ الصلاة على الرسول وما  رأينا ال نهرا من الدم ينزل مني فكفيت العودة لغرفة العمليات فلله الحمد  والمنه وهذا أيضا يفيدنا في عدم الحكم على الأشخاص من المظهر

 عن أبي بن كعب رضي الله عنه  قال: كان رسول الله إذا ذهب ربع الليل قام فقال: ((يا أيها الناس اذكروا  الله، اذكروا الله، جاءت الراجفة، تتبعها الرادفة، جاء الموت بما فيه، جاء  الموت بما فيه))، قال أبي بن كعب: فقلت: يا رسول الله، إني أكثر الصلاة،  فكم أجعل لك من صلاتي؟ قال: ((ما شئت))، قال: قلت: الربع؟ قال: ((ما شئت،  وإن زدت فهو خير))، قلت: النصف؟ قال: ((ما شئت، وإن زدت فهو خير))، قال:  أجعل لك صلاتي كلها؟ قال: ((إذن تكفى همك، ويغفر لك ذنبك)) [قال الترمذي:  حسن صحيح].

وفي رواية لأحمد: ((إذن يكفيك الله تبارك وتعالى ما همك من أمر دنياك  وآخرتك))، وإسنادها جيد. اللهم صلّ وسلم وبارك عليه وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[73] اضحك مع الشيخ ابن عثيمين
******************************  *


* سأل أحدهم الشيخ ابن عثيمين : ما يفعل الشخص بعد أن ينتهي من الدعاء ؟ . فرد الشيخ : ينزل يديه

* وسأله آخر : إذا كان الشخص يستمع إلى شريط مسجل ووردت آية فيها سجدة ، هل يسجد ؟ . فقال الشيخ : نعم ، إذا سجد المسجل .

* قال الشيخ محمد بن صالح المنجد : جاء مرة طفل إلى الشيخ ابن عثيمين وقال له : يا شيخ أجب لي عن أسئلة هذه المسابقة .
فقال له الشيخ : أجيب عليها ، ولكن إذا فزت تعطيني نصف الجائزة .

* وكان الشيخ ابن عثيمين يلقي درساً في باب  النكاح عن عيوب النساء ، فسأله أحدهم : لو تزوجت ووجدت أن زوجتي ليس لها  أسنان ، هل يبيح لي هذا العيب فسخ النكاح؟؟. فقال الشيخ : هذه امرأة جيدة ،  لإنها لا يمكن أن تعضك .

* كان أحد كبار السن من أهل البادية يتواجد  صدفة للصلاة في مسجد الشيخ ابن عثيمين ولما كان الشيخ في صلاة جهرية بمسجده  نسي أحد الآيات ، فذكّره بها أكثر من شخص خلفه ، وعندما انتهى الشيخ من  الصلاة نبههم إلى أن التذكير لا يكون بهذا الشكل الجماعي وان واحدا يكفي عن  البقية ، وهنا نطق كبير السن بكل ثقة وقال : إلا المفروض أن الشايب اللي  مثلك ما يعرف يقرأ يصف ورى ويخلي الصلاة لأهلها

----------


## مروة عاشور

جميل ما تتحفينا به ؛ نروح عن أنفسنا ونتسلى ونستفيد, نفع الله بكِ.

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> جميل ما تتحفينا به ؛ نروح عن أنفسنا ونتسلى ونستفيد, نفع الله بكِ.


فقدنا تواجدك عسى المانع خير
نورتينا

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[74]    من عجائب المرأة:


بتضَلّها تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي  تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي  تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي  تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي ت تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي  تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي كي تحكي تحكي تحكيتحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي  تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي  تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي  تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي  تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي تحكي ............



وآخر شي بتقولَّك: "خليني ساكتة أحسن" ...!

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

(ابتســــــــــ  ــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــ  ــــــامة)
صدقت والله فعلا هذا ما يحدث مع النساء

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> (ابتســــــــــ  ــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــ  ــــــامة)
> صدقت والله فعلا هذا ما يحدث مع النساء


اسعدتينا بمرورك

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[73] سبب كل تقصير بالعبادة

يقول الشيخ المغامسي :
قال تعالى :
وَاصْبِرْ نَفْسَكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ  رَبَّهُمْ بِالْغَدَاةِ وَالْعَشِيِّ يُرِيدُونَ وَجْهَهُ ۖ وَلَا تَعْدُ  عَيْنَاكَ عَنْهُمْ تُرِيدُ زِينَةَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا ۖ وَلَا تُطِعْ  مَنْ أَغْفَلْنَا قَلْبَهُ عَنْ ذِكْرِنَا وَاتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ وَكَانَ  أَمْرُهُ فُرُطًا

الغداة أول النهار يسألون الله التوفيق أن يعبدوه كما أمر

والعشي آخر النهار يستغفرون الله من التقصير في عبادتهم التي مضت 
فحياتهم ما بين سؤال الله التوفيق في أن يعبدوه وما بين استغفار الله جلّ وعلا في ما قصَّروا فيه

وكل تقصير في عبادة الله سببه الأول الإقلال من ذكر الله
فالله يقول (ألا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب)

ومن علم أنه سيلقى الله لا محاله أكثر من ذكره

وفي الخبر الصحيح لا يزال لسانك رطبا بذكر الله

----------


## أم تقى و هدى

ذكر الله هو حياة القلوب اللهم احيي قلوبنا بذكرك اللهم اميين

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> ذكر الله هو حياة القلوب اللهم احيي قلوبنا بذكرك اللهم اميين


اللهم امين شكرا لمرورك

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[76]  اصبر نفسك

قال في ختام سورة يوسف :

( لقد كان في قصصهم عبرة ) وهذه ترشدك إن كنت من ذوي الهمة العالية أن  تصبر نفسك مع الذين يتعلمون أمداً طويلاً ، ولا تعجل بالرئاسة حتى يبلغ  الكتاب أجله ، وتنال حظاً وافراً من الأخلاق والعلوم ، فلا بأس بالوظائف  ونفع الأمة مع دوام المثابرة على العلم والاستزادة منه ، فلقد صبر هذا النبي أياماً وأياماً ، ولبس الحوادث أثواباً وأثوابا ، حتى إذا غلب اليأس جاء الفرج والرفعة .

القاسمي ـ محاسن التأويل .

----------


## حكمة

نسأل الله ان يرزقنا الصبر وسعة الصدر
جزيتِ خيرا يالغالية

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> نسأل الله ان يرزقنا الصبر وسعة الصدر
> جزيتِ خيرا يالغالية


واياكم بارك الله فيك لمرورك غاليتي

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[77]  وأخرج النبي يده من القبر !!!!

اضحكوا معي على خرافة وضلالة صوفية تكلم بها الكريه .. عفوا الحبيب الجفري في احدى محاضراته الخبيثة يشرح بها زيارة إمامه الصوفي الضال أحمد الرفاعي لقبر الرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  وطبعا تستطيعون رؤيته يرويها على اليوتيوب يقول :

وقف الإمام أحمد الرفاعي أمام الشباك الأعطر  وفي قلبه وروحه من الشوق ما فيه وألقى السلام على سيد الأنام قائلا :  السلام عليك أيها النبي ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,  فسمع الردوعليك السلام  ورحمة الله وبركاته يا ولدي !!!!!
فأنشد الرفاعي أبياتا للرسول صلوات الله عليه وهو في قبره آخرها ( هذه نوبة الأجساد فامدد يمينك كي تحظى بها شفتي )
فإذا باليد الطاهرة تخرج أمام الناس وأعينهم ومرآهم ويقبلها الامام الرفاعي أمام الناس جميعا!!!!!

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[78]  حوار حقيقي بين تلميذ مسلم وآخر نصراني في مدرسة

محمد : انت بتعيط ليه ؟

جورج : بابا الأنبا شنوده مات

محمد : طيب وانت بتعيط ليه

جورج : أصله كان بيدِّينا فلوس وكان بيكلِّم ربنا بالتلفون

محمد : طب هات الرقم !!!!!!

ربع ساعة كاملة وانا اضحك .. أضحك الله سنك يا محمد

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 

بارك الله فيكِ يا أخية دائما تتحفينا بما هو مفيد وماتع

جزاكِ الله خير الدنيا والآخرة.

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 
> 
> بارك الله فيكِ يا أخية دائما تتحفينا بما هو مفيد وماتع
> 
> جزاكِ الله خير الدنيا والآخرة.


واياكم يا غالية
أسعدني مرورك

----------


## أم تقى و هدى

اضحك الله سنك دائما وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

اضحك الله سنك دائما وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> اضحك الله سنك دائما وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل


بوركت لمرورك الطيب

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> اضحك الله سنك دائما وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل


بارك الله فيك وأحسن اليك

----------


## حكمة

> [78] 
> 
> محمد : طب هات الرقم !!!!!!


طب هو محمد عايز الرقم ليه ؟ : )

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> طب هو محمد عايز الرقم ليه ؟ : )


أضحك الله سنك حكمة الغالية

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[79]  لا صلاة بعد العصر
*****************

الأم : سأقوم لألحق أصلي ركعتين أدعو فيهما قبل غروب الجمعة ففي هذا الوقت الدعاء مستجاب

البنت : يا أمي لا تجوز صلاة النافلة بعد فرض العصر  وبعد فرض الفجر الا إن كانت لاستخارة  أو ركعتين توبة أو سنة فاتتني  بالنهار وحتى هذه الركعات رأي بعض العلماء بها أنها تدخل في كراهة التنزيه  وليس كراهة التحريم أما إن تعمدتِ الصلاة بعد العصر فتأثمي وتدخلي في كراهة  التحريم لأنك أنشأتِ عبادة لم يقم بها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم*

الأم : بل سأصلي أنا أرضي ربي ولا أعصيه أقول لك سأصلي 

البنت : هداك الله وأنار بصيرتك

أم البراء
******************************  *****


* لا صلاة بعد صلاة العصر حتى تغرب الشمس . ولا صلاة بعد صلاة الفجر حتى تطلع الشمس
الراوي: أبو سعيد الخدري المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: صحيح مسلم - الصفحة أو الرقم: 827
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح

----------


## أم تقى و هدى

اللهم امين.....نعم نرضي ربنا بما امرنا به بان يكون عملنا خالصا لله وصوابا موافقا للقرآن والسنة ..

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[80]  منابر من نور
*****************

هو مِنْ أوثق عرى الإيمان وسبيلا رقيقا الى الجنَّة

حبَّا في الله وبغضا فيه ومنابرَ * ما زلنا بها نتغنّى

يغبطنا عليها النبييون ونحلم بها كلّما الليل جنّ

منزلة لا نبلغها ما لم يكن حبُّنا تبعا لله والسنَّة

متشددون..إرهابيو  ن فلتستمر ألسنتهم علينا تتجنّى

تجنِّيهم حسنات لنا ومِنَ الله علينا فضلا ومنَّه

ومَنْ ظَلَمنا من بني جلدتنا فنحن أهل العفو وأهل العفو منّا

أم البراء

أعتذر عن تكسير العروض  :Smile:  

**************************** 

 * قال الله عز وجل المتحابون في جلالي لهم منابر من نور يغبطهم النبيون والشهداء
الراوي: معاذ بن جبل المحدث: الترمذي - المصدر: سنن الترمذي - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2390
خلاصة حكم المحدث: حسن صحيح

----------


## أم تقى و هدى

وما اسعدنا عندما يظلنا الله في ظله يوم لا ظل الا ظله ....اللهم اجعلنا من اهل منابرك  النور حيث السعادة والسرور 
اللهم امين سلمت اناملك اختي الحبيبة هناك سنلتقي ويطيب اللقاء .....

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> وما اسعدنا عندما يظلنا الله في ظله يوم لا ظل الا ظله ....اللهم اجعلنا من اهل منابرك  النور حيث السعادة والسرور 
> اللهم امين سلمت اناملك اختي الحبيبة هناك سنلتقي ويطيب اللقاء .....


اللهم امين يا غالية

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[81]  لمّا طَهُرَ العرش

 لمّا طَهُرَ العرش صَلُحَ أن يستوي عليه الله عز وجل.. والقلوب الطاهرة صَلُحَ أن تُمْلأ بحبِّ الله ومعرفته وإرادته.. وأقرب القلوب الى الله عز وجل أكملها طهارة وأعظمها نقاء وأبْعَدُها عنه القلوب القاسية ..
قال العلماء ما مِنْ شيء يُعَذّبُ به العبد أعظم من أن يجعل الله قلبه قاسيا وخُلِقَتْ النار لتذابُ بها القلوب القاسية.. تأمل قوله عزّ وجلّ (نار الله الموقدة التي تطَّلع على الأفئدة) ..

قيل : كيف نعرف مَنْ كان قلبه ليّنا ؟؟

قالوا : بطريقين :
الأول : إجلال العبد لله (ومَنْ يعظِّم شعائر الله فإنَّها من تقوى القلوب)

الثاني : إتِّباع سُنَّة نبيِّه صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..

المغامسي

----------


## أم تقى و هدى

بارك الله فيك ورزقنا الله واياك قلوبا طاهرة لينة نقية تقية اللهم امين......

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> بارك الله فيك ورزقنا الله واياك قلوبا طاهرة لينة نقية تقية اللهم امين......


اللهم امين يا حبيبة

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[82]  الإقبال على الله في كل جزء من أجزاء الصلاة


أولا منازل الإقبال على الله في الصلاة :

1. إقبال العبد على قلبه فيصلحه من أمراض الشهوات والوساوس والخطرات المبطلة لثواب صلاته أو المنقصة لها.

2. إقباله على الله بمراقبته فيها حتى يعبد الله كأنه يراه (يستشعر وجود الله).

3. إقباله على معاني كلام الله وتفاصيله.

ثانيا كيف يكون الإقبال على الله في كل جزء من أجزاء الصلاة ؟؟

* فإذا انتصب العبد قائما بين يدي الله فإقباله على قيُّومية الله وعظمته (القيوم قال ابن القيّم هو القائم بنفسه الذي لا يحتاج غيره)

* وإذا كبَّر الله كان إقباله على كبريائه وإجلاله

* وإذا استفتح كان إقباله على تسبيحه والثناء عليه بأوصافه وكماله

* وإذا استعاذ بالله من الشيطان كان إقباله على ركنه الشديد وسلطانه وانتصاره لعبده ومنعه له منه وحفظه م عدوه

* وإذا تلا كلام الله كان إقباله على معرفته في كلامه كأنه يراه كما قال بعض السلف : ( لقد تجلَّى الله لعباده في كلامه ) .. والناس في ذلك أقسام :
منهم الأعمى ومنهم الأصم ومنهم الأعمش ومنهم الأعور في إقبالهم على أسمائه وصفاته وأحكامه ونواهيه وأوامره

* وإذا ركع كان إقباله على عظمة ربه (سبحان ربي العظيم)

* فإذا رفع رأسه من الركوع كان إقباله على سمع الله لحمده له وثنائه عليه وتفرد الله عز وجل بالعطاء والمنع

* فإذا سجد كان إقباله على قربه والدنو منه والخضوع له والانكسار بين يديه والتملُّق له

* فإذا رفع رأسه من السجود جثى على ركبتيه ليغفر له ويرحمه ويعافيه ويهديه ويرزقه

فعلم العبد بهذا أن ثمرة الصلاة هي الإقبال على الله عز وجلّ فيكون حاله مثل قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم (جعلت قرّة عيني في الصلاة) ولم يقل بالصلاة فإنه يدخل بها كما تقرّ عين المحب بملابسته لمحبوبه..

عكس الكاره للصلاة فهو في عذاب ما دام فيها وذلك لأن قلبه ممتلئ بغير الله والصلاة قاطعة له عن أشغاله ومحبوباته الدنيوية فهو معذب بها حتى يخرج منها ويظهر ذلك في أحواله من نقرها والتفات قلبه الى غير ربه وترك الطمأنينة والخشوع فيها ولكنه علم أنه لا بد من أدائها فيؤديها على أنقص الوجوه..

كتاب أسرار الصلاة لابن تيمية 		بتصرُّف يسير

----------


## حكمة

في شوق لهذه الأسطر ولصاحبتها ...
حياكِ الله وبياك أم البراء .. في شوق إليكِ أيتها العزيزة

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> في شوق لهذه الأسطر ولصاحبتها ...
> حياكِ الله وبياك أم البراء .. في شوق إليكِ أيتها العزيزة


اشتاقت لك الجنان أخيتي واشتقت لك فعلا
بارك الله فيك

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[83]  أنسب الأسماء


حينَ يحكمُ الواقع الصّعب على مسميّاتِ البعض!

المرأة تسقط كل ما تسمعه هنا وهناك على زوجها سواء أكان دافعها غلظةٌ فيه أو أناة!
وإنّي لأظنُّ أنَّ بعضهنّ لجميلِ ما ترى من زوجها من خصال نّبيلة ؛ تودُّ أن تبدلَ اسمَ الشّمسِ فتجعلهُ مكانَها!
وأخرى لسيِّء ما ترى منه ؛ تودُّ إن سألها عن الاسم الذي كانت ستختاره لو كانَ من الخلفاء العبّاسيين!
أهو المعتصم بالله! أو الواثق بالله! أو المتوكِّل على الله!
ودّت تلكَ السّاعة أن تختارَ له اسماً يُحاكي ما ترى منه ؛ فتجيبُه:
لو كنتَ معهم لما تعدّى اسمك عن اثنين  :
إما العياذ بالله أو الشكوى لله!

فالحق: أنَّ المرأة هي بمثابة اللسان للقلب! فكما أنَّ اللسان يغترفُ ما في القلب ؛ فالمرأة تغترفُ ما في واقعها الذي تعيشُه!

ومن يصبر ؛ فهو خيرٌ للصابرين!


كتبتها : طويلبة علم حنبلية

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[84] وكأنِّي ما كنتُ أُصلِّي*


سأحاول أن أسرد لكم تجربتي الشخصية مع الصلاة، كنت في السابق أستيقظ كبقية الناس (الا من رحم ربي)  مثقلة بالهموم كسلانة النفس، أصلِّي كيفما كان ،حتى أني أحيانا لا أميّز  الكلمات فدائماً أكابد حتى أصحو للصلاة، وأجهّز المنبه وأطلب من صديقتي أن  توقظني عن طريق الهاتف، فقد كنتُ دائمة السهر الذي كانت نتيجته تعب مستمر  في أوصالي، ثمّ جملة (إنّ الله غفور رحيم)  ملتصقة بذاكرتي، فأنسى الأمر وأعيش يومي كيفما كان، لكن هيهات أن يمرَّ  يومي بسلام ،بل كأتعس ما يكون ومع ذلك لا أذكر سبب هذه التعاسة ولا أذكر  كيف أنِّي ضيَّعتُ الخير كله بتفويت أهم ما أبدأ به نهاري من خشوع وتدبر وتأمل، ليس لأنّي لا أتمنّى ذلك ،بل لأنِّي ببساطة لم أكن أعرف كيف أقدر الله حق قدره،  فقررت عندها بعد الاستعانة بالله عز وجل أن أتعرف اليه من خلال دراسة  العقيدة  وتفسير القرءآن ،حتى أحسستُ أنّ علمي عن الله بدأ يتحسن وبت أعرفه  أفضل من السابق، وكلّما زادتْ معرفتي به استحييت ممّا كنتُ أفعل، فقلت  لائمة لنفسي كيف كنت سأحبه هكذا وأأتمر بأوامره وأنتهي عن نواهيه وأنا ما  كنت قد عرفته بعد؟! وتغيَّرَ حالي حتى فاضت مشاعري بحب لقاءاتي مع الله عز  وجل العظيم، ففي كلِّ يوم يمنّ اللهُ عليّ بالاستيقاظ من النوم(الموت  الأصغر)، فأجد سعادة تغمرني وأشعر بالغبطة والسرور تملآن قلبي لإيقاظه لي  وحبّه لوصلي ،فلو ما أُوْقِظْتُ من نومي لشعرتُ بحسرة تسير في عروقي وكسرٍ  في قلبي لن يجبره الا إنابتي الى الله بالتوبة والاستغفار وإحساسي أنّه تاب  عليّ وأنّه لن يعاقبني بأن يكره انبعاثي فيُثبِّطني، قال تعالى: (فكره  الله انبعاثهم فثبَّطهم) ،حيث أنّي قرّرْتُ في نفسي أن لا أدع سبباً من  الأسباب ينكد عليّ يومي، وحرصت كلّ الحرص على أن لا يفوتني موعد مع ربي  وملائكة يشهدون جلستي معه عز وجل كما قال في كتابه العزيز : (إنّ قرءان  الفجر كان مشهوداً) ،فما بال أقوام يستيقظون للعمل مبكراً بينما يهملون  موعدهم مع الله ليُحْرَمُوا تلك اللَّذة  التي أتذوقها في الخمسة مواعيد  وأنا في حضرته وتقر عيني بمناجاتي له، ففي هذه الجلسات يمتنّ قلبي بما  يحضرني من نعمِهِ عليّ، فالقلب مجبول على حبِّ من يحسن اليه، والحقيقة أني  لا أستطيع حصر المرّات التي منّ الله بها عليّ ،وأوّلها أنْ جعلني مسلمة،  ثم أجهِّز لأوّل لقاء معه، فأبدأُ بتنظيف نفسي وارتداء الملابس الخاصة  بالصلاة حتى لا أنشغل بها وأنا بحضرته.
وفكَّرْتُ مرّةً لو دَعَتْني الأميرة فلانة وذهبتُ اليها بهيئتي العادية  وربما كان من المستحسن أن أقلب هيئتي لأتميّز أمامها، فكيف يا ترى سيكون  حالي لو دعاني الملك نفسه ! والحقيقة لا  أعتقد أنّه سيدعوني، بل لو تمنّيْتُ مقابلته لأرسلتُ رجاءات للديوان الملكي  ووسِّطت أناسا لهم منزلة عنده  ليوصلوني اليه، فلو رضي بمقابلتي لجلستُ  بكلِّ أدب وصمت،وواثقة أنا أنِّي لن أضحك بالرغم من سعادتي ولن ينصرف نظري  عن محيّاه أبدا، ثمَّ أنّه لن يطرف لي رمش حتى لا يعتقد أنِّي أستخفّ بوقته  الثمين الذي صرفه لي، أو أنّي لا أقدِّر موافقته لرؤيتي،  ولربما لانبهاري  بهيبته سأنسى ما كنت أرجو  أن يتكرَّم به عليّ ، وكم هي فرحتي بشرف  اختياره لي من بين كل الناس ليقابلني ويكون معي في نفس المكان ويأذن لي  بالتحدّث اليه ويسمعني، لكني واثقة أني سأقف، فقد لا يُسْمَحُ لي  بالجلوس!!! وفكّرْتُ للحظة هل سأجرؤ أن أسترسل بشكواي وسرد همِّي أم لن  يُسْمَحَ لي سوى بدقائق معدودة وتنتهي المقابلة؟ وماذا لو ردّني خائبة  سأزداد غماً بغم ، ثمّ يعود لساني بحمد ملك الملوك ،بتعظيمه، باستشعار  نعمته عليّ بأن جعل باب وصاله مفتوحا لي بلا  وساطة ولا رجاءات فلا أرجو سواه، ولا يقتصر وقتي معه على دقائق معدودة،  فأرتمي بين يديه وأبكي ثم أبكي مرة شوقاً لهذا اللقاء الذي يمسح عني تعب  الليل والنهار، ومرّة أشكو من الكبد الذي أعانيه لقوله تعالى : (وخلقنا  الانسان في كبد) فكل الناس في كبد، وأحتار من أين أبدأ، هل من رجائي له أن  يقرِّب لقائي به (من أحب لقاء الله أحب الله لقاءه) فإن قضى عليَّ الموت  لحظتها وأنا في شوق اليه فهل يا ترى سيعذِّبني؟؟؟ حاشاه ، فكم صبرنا على  ظلم الظالمين لأجل الجنة، وكم قبضنا على الجمر لأجل الجنة ،وكم نحن غرباء  حتى في بيوتنا ومع أهلنا لأجل الجنة ،  أم هل أبدأ بموعد الظهر الذي أشعر  أنّ الله يبتلينا فيه لكوننا في قمة الانشغال ظهرا ،فهل نريه منّا ما يحبّ ؟  وموعد العصر الذي تتركنا فيه الملائكة راجعة الى الله فيسائلهم وهو أعلم  بنّا منهم : كيف تركتم عبادي؟ فكيف أحبّ أن يكون جوابهم يا ترى؟ طبعا أن  يقولوا أتيناهم مصلين وتركناهم مصلين*(1)
ولا أزال أذكر كيف أن السموات ما بقي فيها شبر الا وفيه ملك ساجد، وحقَّ لها أنْ تأطّ*(2) 


وفي موعد الغروب أعود لأستمتع بتلاوة القرءان جهرياً لِمَا أصابني من شوق  لقراءته جهرياً منذ صلاة الفجر، وأستشعر حينها حبّ الملائكة لسماع القرءان*(3)

أما موعد العشاء فأسمّيه في عرفي وقت السكينة، حيث أنّ جوارحي تسكن، وقلبي  يطمئن بعدما أقضي حوائج أولادي، فلا يشغلني أن يكون أحدهم في خطر، أو  يشغلني شيطان الصلاة بالموقد فأطفئه وأرتاح*(4)  ، ثمّ لا أسمح لأحد أن يقطع خلوتي القصيرة هذه مع الله عز وجل، فإنّها آخر  دقائق معه سبحانه، ولربَّما قضى عليّ الموت ليلتها فتكون تلك الصلاة آخر  عهد لي مع الله عز وجل


أم البراء 
******************************
* من كتيِّبي (وكأنِّي ما كنتُ أُصلِّي)

*(1) (يتعاقبون فيكم : ملائكة بالليل وملائكة بالنهار ، ويجتمعون في  صلاة الفجر وصلاة العصر ، ثم يعرج الذين باتوا فيكم ، فيسألهم وهو أعلم  بهم : كيف تركتم عبادي ؟ فيقولون : تركناهم وهم يصلون ، وأتيناهم وهم يصلون  . 
الراوي: أبو هريرة المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: صحيح البخاري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 555
خلاصة حكم المحدث: [صحيح)

*(2) (إني أرى ما لا ترون ، وأسمع ما لا تسمعون ، أطت السماء ، وحق  لها أن تئط ، ما فيها موضع أربع أصابع ، إلا وملك واضع جبهته لله تعالى  ساجدا ، والله لو تعلمون ما أعلم ، لضحكتم قليلا ، ولبكيتم كثيرا ، وما  تلذذتم بالنساء على الفرش ، ولخرجتم إلى الصعدات تجأرون إلى الله 
الراوي: أبو ذر الغفاري المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح الجامع - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2449
خلاصة حكم المحدث: حسن 

*(3) أن أسيد بن حضير ، بينما هو ، ليلة ،  يقرأ في مربده . إذ جالت فرسه . فقرأ . ثم جالت أخرى . فقرأ . ثم جالت أيضا  . قال أسيد : فخشيت أن تطأ يحيى . فقمت إليها . فإذا مثل الظلة فوق رأسي .  فيها أمثال السرج . عرجت في الجو حتى ما أراها . قال فغدوت على رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم فقلت : يا رسول الله ! بينما أنا البارحة من جوف الليل  أقرأ في مربدي . إذ جالت فرسي . فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " اقرأ .  ابن حضير ! " قال : فقرأت . ثم جالت أيضا . فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم " اقرأ . ابن حضير ! " قال : فقرأت . ثم جالت أيضا . فقال رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم " اقرأ . ابن حضير ! " قال فانصرفت . وكان يحيى قريبا  منها . خشيت أن تطأه . فرأيت مثل الظلة . فيها أمثال السرج . عرجت في الجو  حتى ما أراها . فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " تلك الملائكة كانت  تستمع لك . ولو قرأت لأصبحت يراها الناس . ما تستتر منهم " . 
الراوي: أبو سعيد الخدري المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: صحيح مسلم - الصفحة أو الرقم: 796
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 

أنه قال يا رسول الله بينما أنا أقرأ الليلة سورة البقرة إذ سمعت وجبة من  خلفي فظننت أن فرسي انطلق فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اقرأ أبا عتيك  فالتفت فإذا مثل المصباح مدلى بين السماء والأرض ورسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم يقول أقرأ أبا عتيك فقال يا رسول الله فما استطعت أن أمضي فقال رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تلك الملائكة تنزلت لقراءة سورة البقرة أما أنك لو  مضيت لرأيت العجائب 
الراوي: أسيد بن حضير المحدث: المنذري - المصدر: الترغيب والترهيب - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2/314
خلاصة حكم المحدث: [إسناده صحيح أو حسن أو ما قاربهما] 

*(4) إذا استجنح الليل ، أو : كان جنح الليل ،  فكفوا صبيانكم ، فإن الشياطين تنتشر حينئذ ، فإذا ذهب ساعة من العشاء  فخلوهم ، وأغلق بابك واذكر اسم الله ، وأطفئ مصباحك واذكر اسم الله ، وأوك  سقاءك واذكر اسم الله ، وخمر إناءك واذكر اسم الله ، ولو تعرض عليه شيئا . 
الراوي: جابر بن عبدالله المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: صحيح البخاري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3280
خلاصة حكم المحدث: [صحيح]

----------


## أم تقى و هدى

كلمات ليس لها مكان الا القلب فما ان دخلت حتى تحركت الجوارح ودمعت العين وكأني ما كنت أصلي غفر الله لنا ورزقنا لذة الوقوف بين يديه اللهم امين بارك الله فيك وجزيت خيرا وكتب لك الاجر وجعله في ميزان حسناتك درتي الغالية....

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

بارك الله فيك يا أم تقى وحفظك من كل سوء

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[85] أنتَ مَنْ منهم؟


هل تعلم الفرق بينهمـــآ !! ^ ^ ^

المشغول بـ جمع حسناته , هو الذي يردد دائما : " إن الله شديد العقاب "

والمشغول بـ ارتكاب معاصيه , هو الذي يكتفي بترديد : " إن الله غفور رحيم"

----------


## لجين الندى

بوركتِ أم البراء .. وجزيتِ خيراً كثيرا .. ونفع بك

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> بوركتِ أم البراء .. وجزيتِ خيراً كثيرا .. ونفع بك


وفيك بارك الرحمن غاليتي
ونفع بك

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[86]  هل لك سريرة ؟

ينبغي لكل عاقل أن يتخذ لنفسه سريرة يتاجر بها مع ربه جل وعلا، 
فتلك هي التجارة الرابحة التي يحقق الله عز وجل لعبده بها الغايات ويدفع عنه المكروهات، 
وتلك الخبيئة قد لا يدري عنها أقرب الناس إلى صاحبها 
لأنه اتخذها تجارة بينه وبين ربه ابتغاء مرضاته وطلبا لما عنده، 
وبذلك يتحقق المرغوب ويدفع المرهوب بأمر الله تبارك وتعالى.

قال الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله:

{من أحب أن يفتح الله له قلبه أو ينوره، فعليه بترك الكلام فيما لا يعنيه، 
وترك الذنوب واجتناب المعاصي، 
وليكن له فيها بينه وبين الله خبيئةٌ من عمل، 
فإنه إذا فعل ذلك فتح الله عليه من العلم ما يشغله عن غيره}

مناقب الشافعي للبيهقي

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[87] هل أنتَ مِنْ أُوْلِي الفَضْل؟
*

**ما أن أشرع في قراءة حادثة الإفك إلّا وتُذْرَفُ دموعي على وجنتيّ**
**ففي هذه الحادثة ما فيها من عِبَر، أحكام ،مواساة ، وإنصاف ما يجعلنا نراجع كلماتنا مرّات ومرّات قبل أن ننطق بها** ..

** -**  فها هي أمّنا عائشة يشتدّ عليها المرض بعد أن عَرَفَتْ سرَّ ما شَعَرَتْ  من النّبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من اجتنابٍ لها وانكسارٍ لقلبها بسبب عدم  تيقُّن زوجها من براءتها ،ومن هنا نأخذ أوّل عبرة من القصة، فحين أنزل الله  عز وجل براءتها قرآناً يُتلا إلى يوم القيامة قال لها أبو بكر- رضي الله  عنه - قومي إلى رسول الله، فقالتْ**:* *والله لا أقوم إليه ولا أحمد إلا الله**[1]**** *، فَحَزِنَتْ أنّ الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو رسول لم يستطع التأك**ّ**د  من براءتها ولم يستطع الدفاع عنها ، وكذلك أبويها الّلذيْن ربَّيانها  ويعرفانها جيداً لم ينطقا بشيء إلّا عندما نزل الوحي ببراءتها، فلربّما  بهذا الأمر تهذّب قلبها وتطهّر من أيِّ شائبة تكتنف شدّة حبّها للرّسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم ، فإنّ الله يغار على قلب المؤمن أن يكون فيه غيْرُه* *2******يقول  ابن الجوزي : " تأمّلْتُ .. فإذا الله سبحانه يغار على قلب المؤمن أن يجعل  له شيئاً يأنس به ، فهو يكدِّر عليه الدنيا وَأهلها ليكون أُنسه* *..* *بالله وحده**" .

**-* * ثمّ قالت بعد ذلك لم أظنُّ أنْ ينزل فيّ قرآنٌ يُتلا إلى يوم القيامة ، رضي الله عنها كم كانت ذات مكانة عند بارئها سبحانه وتعالى* *دون أن تعلم* *!

** -**  ثمّ جاءَتْ القصّة تهويناً على من يُتَّهَم أو تُتَّهم في عِرضها فترانا  نقول هو أو هي ليست أفضل من أمِّنا عائشة فقد حصل لها كذا وكذا ، فيهون  علينا الأمر مع صعوبته البالغة** !

**-** ثمّ الحكم الشرعي المستخلص من إطلاق الألسُن في الأعراض دون شهادة أربعة من الرجال وهو الجَلْد***  ، وهنا أيضا نرى بعض الصحابة ردّدَ هذا الكلام ولم يكن متأكداً منه، كشاعر  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الصحابيّ الجليل الذي طالما قال الشِّعر مادحاً  النبوَّة والنّبي عليه الصلاة والسلام حسّان بن ثابت رضي الله عنه ونلاحظ  أنَّه لم يّكُنْ في صدره حرجٌ من قضاء الله، ونقولها بصوتٍ مرتفع للذين  يعتمدون على (إنّ الله غفور رحيم) فقط  فهاهو الصحابيّ الجليل يُجْلَد !  إذن لنحرص قبل أن نُطلِق ألسنتنا في أعراض الناس فإنّه من أسهل ما يكون عند  بعض الناس اليوم أنْ يقولوا : (فلاناً ابن الحرام) يطعنون في نسب الرجل !!  ولا ييأس مِنْ رحمة الله والتوبة والإنابة اليه إنْ فَعَلَها واحداً منّا  اليوم، فليس منّا مَنْ هو منزّه وكُلُّنا خطّاؤو**ن** ..* 
*وخير الخطائين التوابون**

** -** ثمّ جاء الإنصاف مِنْ زينب بنت جحش رضي الله عنها وأرضاها لمّا سألها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : هل عَلِمْتِ شيئاً على عائشة؟* 
*( وهي ضرّتها وإنّها  فرصتها بالنسبة لبعض الناس !) فردّتْ بِرَدٍّ عجيب وهو : أحمي سمعي وبصري  والله ما عَلِمْتُ عليها إلّا خيراً فحماها الله بالورع، وهذا منها قمّة  الإنصاف لِمَنْ تُساميها مِن نساء الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، بينما وقع  لسان أختها( حمنه بنت جحش) في ترديد الكلام الذي لا أصل له فهلكَتْ في مَنْ  هلك** .

** -** فسبحان* *مَنْ نَزَّهَ أَلْسُن** ، وسبحان* *مَنْ أمَرَ أن لا يُقْطَعَ الإحسان** عن مَنْ خاض في الأمر، فَنَزَلَتْ (ولا يأتَلِ أولو الفضل منكم)**
**ويا لله  كم جميلة هذه الآية التي كانت مثالاً لضرب الأخلاق الفاضلة ، و لنتخيّل  منّا أباً يعيل شخصاً فقيراً ويقوم بتوفير احتياجاته، ثمّ يعلم أنّ لسان  هذا الشخص يردّد اتّهاماً شنيعاً بهذا الخصوص على ابنته**،** بالله كيف ستكون ردّة فعله !!! لربّما قتله ولن يلومه أحد** !
**ونزل العتاب لأبي بكر في هذه الآية يعلِّمه ويعلِّمنا كيفية التعامل مع هؤلاء الناس ( ولا يأْتَلِ أولو الفضل منكم**)  وصف الله عزّ وجلّ أبا بكر بأنّه ذو فضل فتعزّز هذا الأمر فيه وحلف ألّا  يقطع نفقة (مسطح) ما أحياه الله عز وجلّ، فتحققَّتْ حكمة الله عز وجل في  استمرار إنفاق أبي بكر رضي الله عنه على من خاض في الكلام على ابنته  الحبيبة فالله الرزّاق والناس أسبابٌ لا غير،**لذا لو آذانا شخص لطالما أحسنّا إليه لا نقطع إحساننا عنه لإساءته إلينا فليس الواصل بالمُكافئ**..**!*
    وبهذا إن شاء الله  ندخل مع أبي بكر رضي الله عنه في وصف أولو الفضل !

أم البراء
******************************  ********

1*حديث طويل في البخاري يطول ذكره وتخريجه كالتالي :الراوي: عائشة المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: صحيح البخاري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 4141
خلاصة حكم المحدث: [صحيح] 

  2** وغيْرة الله تعالى من جنس صفاته التي   يختص بها ، فهي ليست مماثلة لغيرة المخلوق ، بل هي صفة تليق بعظمته ، مثل   الغضب ، والرضا ، ونحو ذلك من خصائصه التي لا يشاركه الخلق فيها ، وقد تقرر   أنه تعالى ليس كمثله شيء في ذاته ، فكذلك في صفاته ، وأفعاله " . انتهى  من  " شرح كتاب التوحيد من صحيح البخاري "

3***    وروى مسلم (1498) عَنْ أَبِي  هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه أَنَّ سَعْدَ بْنَ عُبَادَةَ  رضي الله عنه قَالَ :  يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ، إِنْ وَجَدْتُ مَعَ امْرَأَتِي رَجُلًا   أَؤُمْهِلُهُ حَتَّى آتِيَ بِأَرْبَعَةِ شُهَدَاءَ ؟ قَالَ : (نَعَمْ) .
   وثبوت الزنا بشهادة الشهود أمر متعذر ؛ لأنه من الصعب أن يوجد أربعة يشهدون وقوع  إيلاج الفرج في الفرج .
   ولهذا قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : " قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية  رحمه الله :  ولم يثبت الزنا بطريق الشهادة من فجر الإسلام إلى وقته ،  وإنما ثبت بطريق الإقرار ؛  لأن الشهادة صعبة ، " انتهى من "الشرح الممتع"  (14/257) .

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

لا تُغضب غالياً . . ثم تؤجّل إرضاءه إلى الغد !!

ابو فهد زميل عمل يبلغ من العمر نحو 50 عاما
..
في ليلة وبمناسبة سَكَنِهْ في منزل جديد
أقام مأدبة عشاء للزملاء
لبيت العزيمة وليتني لم ألبيها
..
يعلم الله اني ندمت على ذهابي
..
خلوكم متابعين وبقولكم لمَ الندم..
تجمع الزملاء وذهبنا له في منزله
..
بيننا المسن والشاب..
لفيف من الزملاء أكتظ بهم مجلسه..
ثلاثة من أطفاله.. أخذوا مكانا في طرف المجلس
..
..[ محمد و انس و معاذ ]..
..
كان أبو فهد يصب القهوه بشوشا ضاحكا فرحا

اتت اللحظة الحاسمة والتي قلبت فيها كيانه..
قلبت فرحه لحزن..
وأبكيته دون أن أعلم ما يخفي هذا الخمسيني..

لم يرق لي صب ( أبو فهد ) للقهوة..
كبير في السن ويصب القهوة لنا الشباب لم اتعودها في محيطي
وقمت وألحّيت عليه كي أصبها..
..
لكنه حلف وأجبرني على الجلوس
..
قلت له ممتعضا وين فهد ليه ما يجي يقابل الرجال ويساعد أبوه
..
لم أكن أعرف عن فهد إلا أنه ابنه البكر ولهذا تمت تسميته أبو فهد
..
كنت منتقل حديثا للإدارة ولم أعرف أسرار الزملاء ولا أي أمر خاص لهم
كانوا بالنسبة لي صناديق مغلقه..
لا أعرف عن حياتهم الخاصة أي شيء..
عندما سألت عن فهد
..
صمت المجلس عن بكرة أبيه.. وتغيرت ملامح أبو فهد
..
اختفت الابتسامة..
ولجمت الألسن..
علمت أني جبت العيد..
وصمت
...
لاح بوجهه بعد أن وضع الدلة على الطاولة
وخرج من المجلس وتبعه أطفاله الثلاثة
//
التفت على زميلي اللي يجلس إلى جواري..
وقلت وش فيه..؟؟
قال: فهد ميت.. وأنت جبت العيد..
قلت متى؟؟
..
قال من 10 سنوات
..
ياااااااه عشر سنوات وما زال يذكره..
..[ يا لرقتك يا ابا فهد ]..

..
عاد ابو فهد بعد أن أفرغ ما به وأثار البكاء باديه على وجهه
..
تعشينا.. واصريت أن أبقى حتى رحيل آخر الضيوف وأقدم له العذر
..
بالفعل عندما رحل آخر الزملاء اقتربت منه
وقلت: أنا آسف لم أعلم ان فهد ميت..
هذا قدره..
وهو طريق سيمشيه الجميع..
التفت علي وقال.. حصل خير..
لا تعتذر فذكراه لا تغيب
..
قلت: ولكن يا أبو فهد عشر سنوات.. وانت تبكيه..
أين الإيمان بالقدر..
قال.. أنا مؤمن بالقدر
..
حزني . .. لم يكن للوفاه !!!
فقد فقدت معه طفلة أخرى في حادث وقع لنا ونحن عائدون للرياض قادمين من أبها في إحدى الإجازة الصيفية ولم ابكها كما بكيته
..
مات وهو يبكي..
مات بعد أن اغضبته..
مات بعد أن ضربته..
لم يسعفني القدر لضمه..
لم يسعفني القدر لتطييب خاطره..
لم يسعفني القدر لمسح دموعه..
//
كان أبو فهد قادما من أبها بصحبة عائلته..
كان فهد عمره عشر سنوات
..
وكان في المقعد الخلفي لاهيا ومسببا ازعاجا لوالده
..
لم يحتمل أبو فهد الأمر.. ونزل العقال وضربه ضربا مبرحا
..
بكى فهد.. وتألم والده
..
تألم ومع ذلك قال في نفسه..
سأراضيه في الرياض !!
..
وقع الحادث وفهد يجهش بالبكاء..
مات فهد وطفلة رضيعة
..
وأصيبت بقية العائلة وتم نقلهم للرياض على طائرة إخلاء طبي..

//
يقول أبو فهد..
ليته يعود لو لساعة
..
مات والحسرة في صدري...
فقط ارغب في ضمه ومسح دموعة
..
أنا مؤمن بالقضاء والقدر..
ولكن ما زالت الحسرة في قلبي
..
مات وهو غاضب..
مات وهو باكٍ
..
مات دون أن اضمه على صدري وأطيب خاطره..
//
ليت الليالي تعود..
: : : * : : :* : :: * : : :

نقسو على من نحب..
ونردد الأيام كفيله بإرضائهم
..
ولا نعلم أن الموت ربما يكون أقرب
..
قريب لي ماتت والدته وهي غاضبه عليه
..
ماتت وهو يسوِّف ويقول غدا أطيب خاطرها..
ماتت قبل غد !!
وبقيت الحسرة في صدره منذ موتها
ولن تتركه الحسرة إلاّ برحيله

منقول

----------


## أم تقى و هدى

اذا كان هذا حالنا مع البشرنسارع لإرضائهم وبالاخص من يكون رضاهم من رضى رب العالمين وغضبم من غضبه ....
فكيف من بيده الرضى والغضب لا إله إلا هوفلنستغفر   ولنتب قبل فوات الأوان ....بارك الله بنقلك موفقة بإذن الله

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[88] هلّا توبة كتوبة الغامدية ؟


أن ماعز بن مالك الأسلمي أتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا رسول  الله ! إني قد ظلمت نفسي وزنيت وإني أريد أن تطهرني . فرده . فلما كان من  الغد أتاه فقال : يا رسول الله ! إني قد زنيت . فرده الثانية . فأرسل رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى قومه فقال ( أتعلمون بعقله بأسا تنكرون منه  شيئا ؟ ) فقالوا : ما نعلمه إلا وفي العقل . من صالحينا . فيما نرى . فأتاه  الثالثة . فأرسل إليهم أيضا فسأل عنه فأخبروه : أنه لا بأس به ولا بعقله .  فلما كان الرابعة حفر له حفرة ثم أمر به فرجم . قال : فجاءت الغامدية  فقالت : يا رسول الله ! إني قد زنيت فطهرني . وإنه ردها . فلما كان الغد  قالت : يا رسول الله ! لم تردني ؟ لعلك أن تردني كما رددت ماعزا . فوالله !  إني لحبلى . قال ( إما لا ، فاذهبي حتى تلدي ) فلما ولدت أتته بالصبي في  خرقة . قالت : هذا قد ولدته . قال ( اذهبي فأرضعيه حتى تفطميه ) . فلما  فطمته أتته بالصبي في يده كسرة خبز . فقالت : هذا ، يا نبي الله ! قد فطمته  ، وقد أكل الطعام . فدفع الصبي إلى رجل من المسلمين . ثم أمر بها فحفر لها  إلى صدرها . وأمر الناس فرجموها . فيقبل خالد بن الوليد بحجر . فرمى رأسها  . فتنضح الدم على وجه خالد . فسبها . فسمع نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  سبه إياها . فقال ( مهلا ! يا خالد ! فوالذي نفسي بيده ! لقد تابت توبة ،  لو تابها صاحب مكس لغفر له ) . ثم أمر بها فصلى عليها ودفنت[1].

جاء ماعز بن مالك إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .  فقال : يا رسول الله ! طهرني . فقال ( ويحك ! ارجع فاستغفر الله وتب إليه )  قال : فرجع غير بعيد . ثم جاء فقال : يا رسول الله ! طهرني . فقال رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( ويحك ! ارجع فاستغفر الله وتب إليه ) قال : فرجع  غير بعيد . ثم جاء فقال : يا رسول الله ! طهرني . فقال النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم مثل ذلك . حتى إذا كانت الرابعة قال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم ( فيم أطهرك ؟ ) فقال : من الزنى . فسأل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  ( أبه جنون ؟ ) فأخبر أنه ليس بمجنون . فقال ( أشرب خمرا ؟ ) فقام رجل  فاستنكهه فلم يجد منه ريح خمر . قال : فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (  أزنيت ؟ ) فقال : نعم . فأمر به فرجم . فكان الناس فيه فرقتين : قائل يقول  : لقد هلك . لقد أحاطت به خطيئته . وقائل يقول : ما توبة أفضل من توبة  ماعز : أنه جاء إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فوضع يده في يده . ثم قال  اقتلني بالحجارة . قال : فلبثوا بذلك يومين أو ثلاثة . ثم جاء رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم وهم جلوس فسلم ثم جلس . فقال ( استغفروا لماعز بن مالك )  . قال : فقالوا : غفر الله لماعز بن مالك . قال : فقال رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم ( لقد تاب توبة لو قسمت بين أمة لوسعتهم ) . قال : ثم جاءته  امرأة من غامد من الأزد . فقالت : يا رسول الله ! طهرني . فقال ( ويحك !  ارجعي فاستغفري الله وتوبي إليه ) . فقالت : أراك تريد أن ترددني كما رددت  ماعز بن مالك . قال : ( وما ذاك ؟ ) قالت : إنها حبلى من الزنى . فقال (  آنت ؟ ) قالت : نعم . فقال لها ( حتى تضعي ما في بطنك ) . قال : فكفلها رجل  من الأنصار حتى وضعت . قال : فأتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : قد  وضعت الغامدية . فقال ( إذا لا نرجمها وندع لها ولدها صغيرا ليس له من  يرضعه ) . فقام رجل من الأنصار فقال : إلي رضاعه . يا نبي الله ! قال :  فرجمها .[2]
 


نثبت الروايتين في صحيح مسلم وإني قد تأمَّلْتُ فيهما فالذي يهمّ العلماءهو  الأصل في ثبوت الحكم الشرعي في حد الزنا الا وهو الرجم ، وقد استوقفني  الولاء والبراء عند الغامدية في الروايتين ففي الرواية الأولى جاءت لتتطهر  وهي حبلى ولم تهتم لمشاعر الأمومة التي تعتري أي أمّ وحاوَلَتْ تنفيذ الحكم  تريد الخلاص من الذنب بأقصى سرعة ممكنة قبل أن تخالطها مشاعر أخرى وتثنيها  على العزم عن التطهير ، لكنّ مشيئة الله اقتضت أن تنتظر بألم وهمّ يومي  الى أن تكمل رضاعه ووتعلق به وتحنّ عليه ويكبر في حجرها وهي تعلم أنها  سترجم بعد ذلك ثم يكون ولاؤها لله أعلى وأكبر من أية مشاعر فتذهب مرة أخرى  بكل قسوة وتطلب أن ترجم مع أنها لو لم ترجع لما لاحقها أحد!
فلربما استحقت بولائها هذا لله عزّ وجلّ أعلى من الفردوس وهي الغرفة!
أما الرواية الثانية الثابتة أيضا تقول أنها رجمت بعد ولادتها فوراً ولم  ترضع وليدها لتكفل رجل من الأنصار نفقة إرضاعه وكان بإمكانها التريث الى أن  تتم إرضاعه بنفسها لكن لعلها خافت أن تتعلق به فلا تقوى على العودة لتنفيذ  الحكم ، ولعلّ الولاء والبراء هنا أقل درجة من الرواية الأولى فنالت به  الفردوس الأعلى فقط !
فهلّا توبة كتوبة الغامدية؟
******************************  *****************

[1]الراوي: بريدة بن الحصيب الأسلمي المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: صحيح مسلم - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1695
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح


[2] الراوي: بريدة بن الحصيب الأسلمي المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: صحيح مسلم - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1695
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

ليس بالضروري ان يكون 
لديك أصدقاء كثيرون لتكون
ذو شخصية معروفه ... 
فالأسد يمشي وحيداً ..
والخروف يمشي مع الجميع...

الخنصر - البنصر - الوسطى - السبابة .. بجانب بعضها . .

إلّا « الإبهام »بعيد عنها . .

و تعجّبت عندما عرفت أن 
» الأصابع «
لآ تستطيع صنع شيء دون إبهامها البعيد 
جرّب أن تكتب أو أن تغلق أزرار ثيابك . . 
فَـتَـأكّـد 
أنه ليست العبرة بَكثرة الآصْحَآبْ حولك 
إنما العبرة أكثرهم حُبَاً و مَنْفَعَةً لك 
حتى وإن كان بعيدآ عنك

----------


## حكمة

كما عهدتكِ .. تبارك الرحمن ؛ رائعة
حفظكِ الله


متابعة لكِ

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> كما عهدتكِ .. تبارك الرحمن ؛ رائعة
> حفظكِ الله
> 
> 
> متابعة لكِ


بارك الله فيك يا غالية طمئنينا عنك

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

(89)  لعنةُ الملائكة

 = ولماذا نحن نُلْعَنُ وهم لا يُلْعنون إن رفضونا ؟؟ 

-   هم لا يُلْعَنُون لكن   يؤثَمُون إن لم يَكُنْ لهم  عذرٌ ، فالزّواج تحصين للطرفين ، فإنْ لم يتمّ   الهدف الأساسي من الزّواج  وهو التحصين ويُقدَّر الأمر حسب حاجة المرأة  جاز  لها في حالة رفضه المتكررة  طلب الطلاق ، أمّا بالنسبة للسبب أنهم  يؤثمون  ونحن نُلْعَن فلحكمة الله  عزّ وجلّ في طبيعة تكوين الرجل والمرأة ،  ولو  تراجعين قول النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم : إذا دعا الرجل زوجته لحاجته   فلتأته وإن كانت على التّنور   (1)  لوجدتِ أنَّ توجيه الرسول صلى الله   عليه وسلم ما كان عبثاً بأن تترك ما في  يدها وتجيب زوجها وذلك لأنّه قيل   علمياً أنّ الرّجل إذا لم ينفذ طاقته في  الحلال لربّما مع تكرار الأمر   يصيبه تَلَفٌ في الدماغ ولربّما ركن الى  الحرام فهو سريع الإثارة ليس   كالنساء فتَتَسبّب تلك الزوجة بوقوعه في  الحرام، أمّا المرأة تستطيع أن   تصبر على الأغلب شهراً وشهرين وثلاثة  فتكوينها الجسدي يتحمّل بُعْد   الرَّجُل عنها فلن تكون طامّة لو رفض الرجل  موافاتها لأسبابٍ معتبره فإن   لم تكن معتبره يؤثم، وإنْ هي رفَضَتْ دون سبب  معتبر كأنْ تكون مريضة أو   مجهدة وتقدِّم له الأعذار فينام راضيَ النفس وإلا  تُلْعَن ، وأُقرِّب لكِ   الأمر بحُكْمٍ آخرَ يتمثّل عدل الله عز وجل فيه  وفي كلّ الأحوال والأحكام   مثلاً : حُكْم الجَلْد للبكر الزانية وحُكْم  الرّجم حتى الموت للثيِّب   التي سبق لها الزواج(2) فالأولى كانت خيانتها لله  مع تشجيع شريكها على   المعصية وغلَبَة شهوتها نظراً لعدم وجود مَنْ يعفّها ،  أمّا الثيّب فقد   أكرمها ربّها بزوجٍ فكان الشكر لله أنْ خانَتْ الله أولاً  ثمّ خانتْ زوجها   حياً كان أم ميّتاً ثمّ أساءَتْ لأولادها وقد منحها الله  عزّ وجلَّ   الحلال فلم تكتفِ فاستحقّتْ العقوبة الأشدّ وهي الرّجم.* ومثال آخر: قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : (إذا دعا الرجل امرأته إلى فراشه فأبت فبات غضبان عليها لعنتها الملائكة حتى تصبح»[متفق عليه].
فما تفسير التفريق بين الغضب واللعن في قوله تعالى:" وَالَّذِينَ يَرْمُونَ     أَزْوَاجَهُمْ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُمْ شُهَدَاءُ إِلَّا أَنْفُسُهُمْ     فَشَهَادَةُ أَحَدِهِمْ أَرْبَعُ شَهَادَاتٍ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّهُ لَمِنَ     الصَّادِقِينَ (6) وَالْخَامِسَةُ أَنَّ لَعْنَتَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ إِنْ     كَانَ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ (7) وَيَدْرَأُ عَنْهَا الْعَذَابَ أَنْ  تَشْهَدَ    أَرْبَعَ شَهَادَاتٍ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّهُ لَمِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ  (8)    وَالْخَامِسَةَ أَنَّ غَضَبَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهَا إِنْ كَانَ مِنَ     الصَّادِقِينَ (9) وَلَوْلَا فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَرَحْمَتُهُ     وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ تَوَّابٌ حَكِيمٌ (10)"[النور]
وكان اللعن من نصيبـهــــم والغضب من نصيبــــهـــــن*
أم البراء
***************************
(1)الراوي: طلق بن علي المحدث: المنذري - المصدر: الترغيب والترهيب - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3/103
خلاصة حكم المحدث: [إسناده صحيح أو حسن أو ما قاربهما].

( 2)   ما قصدت المرأة وحدها فالحكم نفسه على  الرجل والمرأة اللذين لم يسبق  لهما  الزواج لهم الجلد واللذين سبق لهما  الزواج فلهما الرجم وإن كانا  أرملين  أو مطلقين 		
 				__________________

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[90] (فلنحيينّه حياة طيّبة) والطيّبون للطيّبات

نسمع من يلعن حياته في اليوم عدّة مرّات بسبب الحال والأحوال ولهذا نقول  إجعل ذكر الله دائما على لسانك واستبدل لهْوَ الحديث في أقولك بالذِّكر  والقول الحسن حتى تخرج من وعيد الله عزّ وجلّ (ومن أعرض عن ذكري فإنّ له  معيشة ضنكا) وتضمن بإذن الله حياة طيبة وخاتمة طيبة.  .. تسأل الأخت : كيف  تكون الحياة طيبة مع ما يشوبها من ابتلاءات ومصائب وكدر وحزن ، وكيف  أحياناً يتزوّج أحدهم بفتاة رائعة متديّنة ثمّ لا يتقِّ الله فيها ولا  بماله ولا بأولاده فكيف يتوافق ذلك مع الطيّبون للطيّبات؟
الجواب يكون كالتالي : جُبِلَت الحياة على كَدَر وأصْلُ خَلْقنا للعبادة (  وما خَلَقْتُ الجنّ والإنس إلا ليعبدون ) وال(إلّا)  هذه للإستثناء ما  خُلِقْنَا لأي غرض سوى لعبادة الله والعبادة تتضمّن مواقفنا في الحياة وما  يجري لنا من تقادير الله عزّ وجلّ، قال رسول الله (عجباً لأمر المؤمن . إن  أمره كله خير . وليس ذاك لأحد إلا للمؤمن . إن أصابته سراء شكر . فكان خيرا  له . وإن أصابته ضراء صبر . فكان خيراً له)(1) 
فالذي وعده الله الحياة الطيّبة ولو شابها شائب كالمنغّصات والألم إلّا  أنها تبقى طيبة وستكون آنذاك حياته لابدّ طيبة، فترى صاحب المصيبة صابراً  شاكراً لا يزيده البلاء إلّا قرباً من مولاه حينها لا يطول الابتلاء  فستُفْرَج عليه ويكون حاله عند النّعمة شاكراً صابراً عن استعمال النّعمة  في المعصية .
ولربّما ابتُليَ أحدهم بشريك عاصٍ لله عز وجل فيقلب معيشته الى جحيم لكن  تجد المبتلى يتقلّب في نعم الله ولا يضرّه سوء أخلاق زوجه حتى لو أُوذي من  قِبَلِه فإن لذة الإيمان في قلبه لا يساومه عليها أحد! ومثال ذلك فرعون  وزوجه آسيا هي طيبة وهو خبيث وطيبها جوزيَتْ به الجنة وخبثه جوزي به النار  وكذلك زوجة النّبي لوط والنبي نوح عليهما السلام وهكذا يكون معنى الطيّبون  للطيّبات القول والفعل الطيّب لا يكون الا من الطيّبين وبالمقابل له  الطيّبات في الدنيا ومنها لذّة الإيمان وله في الآخرة الجنة التي لا يدخلها  الا الطيّبين ، والقول والفعل الخبيث لا يكون الا من الخبيث وبالمقابل له  الخبائث في الدنيا والهمّ والغمّ والضّيق ومصيره يُحشَر في الآخرة أعمى وله  جهنّم وبئس المصير 

أم البراء
*****************************
 (1)الراوي: صهيب بن سنان الرومي القرشي المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: صحيح مسلم - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2999
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

موقف عجيب مؤثر جدا
***************
كان بعض المتقدمين يحج ماشيا على قدميه كل عام فكان ليلة نائما على فراشه  فطلبت منه أمه شربة ماء فصعب على نفسه القيام من فراشه لسقي أمه الماء  فتذكر حجه ماشيا كل عام وأنه لا يشق عليه فحاسب نفسه فرأى أنه لا يهونه  عليه إلا رؤية الناس له ومدحهم إياه فعلم أنه كان مدخولا

طويلبة علم حنبلية

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

فالنار أولى به !!


قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : (يا كعب بن عجرة , إنه لا يربو لحم نبت من سحت ، إلا كانت النّار أولى به )*

هلّا تمعّنا في مصدر أرزاقنا ؟ لا يتورّع الرجل في إطعام أهل بيته  الحرام وينبت أولاده من الحرام وينطبق عليهم الحديث فالنار أولى به.
ثم يأكل جميع أهل البيت من رزق الرجل الحرام ، وتفرح الأمّ بالشقّة الجديدة التي  وفّرها لها ولدها في كبرها دون أن تسأله من أين؟ فيتشجّع أكثر فأكثر  ويُرابي أكثر وينهب أكثر.. وتسعد زوجته بالسيارة الفارهة  ويسعد الجميع  بالمال الحرام ، وتسعد من تفوز باليانصيب بمال الجائزة الحرام**،  فإنْ حذَّرتيها من الحديث قالت: نحن نَبَتَ لحمنا من الحلال وانتهى والله  غفور رحيم فلا ينطبق علينا الحديث ، نقول : للأسف أنَّ مِن بعض خلايا الجسم  ما يموت ومنها ما يتجدّد فالكلّ مشمول الى آخر العمر إلّا إنْ عزمنا على  التوبة، وتسأل أخرى ما نفعل إن كان مصدر رزق أزواجنا حرام، نجيب : اتّقوا  الله ما استطعتم تناولي بضع لقيمات تساعدك في البقاء بصحة جيدة أنت وأولادك  ولا تتوسعي في المباحات أري الله من نفسك كُرْهاً للرّزق الحرام فاصرفي  منه مضّطرة بقدْر حاجتك الضيّقة فقط، فإن أراد الله بهؤلاء الأزواج خيرا  نبّههم الى ذلك بمصيبة مثل موت ولد أو حريق وهكذا ..  ، فإن استدرجهم  يتركهم فيما هم فيه الى أن يأخذهم، فإن أخذهم لم يفلتهم بل يأخذهم أخذ عزيز  مقتدر.
ويستر الله عزّ وجلّ مرّة ومرّتين وثلاثة وأكثر ثمّ إذا لم يَتُبْ العبد ولم يستحِ من الله فضحته ذنوبه مثال :

يسرق السّارق مرّات ومرّات ولا يظهر أمره للعيان الا بعد أن يمنحه الله عز وجل عدّة فرص للتوبة فإن تمادى انفضح أمره
وأتسائل ما الذي أغراهم حتى يُفَضّلوا السّكن في نار جهنم. تقولين للأخت ما  الذي جعلك تحصلين على قرض بنكيّ فتجيب ببساطة: لشراء شقة فأنا لا أستطيع  دفع الإيجارت الباهظة وكل الناس يمتلكون الشقق الا أنا أسكن بالإيجار!!  والأدهى والأمرّ أنّهم يجدون من الشيوخ من يفتي لهم بالأحلِّية للضرورة !!***
وأي ضرورة هذه ؟؟ فلنبقى بشقة إيجار لآخر عمرنا ولا نأخذ قرضاً ربيوياً من البنوك يهوي بنا في جهنّم!!(يبتغون عرض الحياة الدنيا)
وللأسف من كثرة تكرار الكلمة ( النار ) أصبحت معتادة على ألسنتنا فلا نخاف حين نذكرها ولا نتخيل أنفسنا فيها أساساً 
لنفترض أنّ كلّ ذنب نفعله خلال النّهار عقوبته أنْ نضع أصبعنا على نار  المدفأة دقيقة ، مثلاً لو سمعت أغنية مقابلها دقيقة نار، ثمّ اغتبت أصبحوا  دقيقتين ثم أشعلت الخصومة بين اثنين صاروا ثلاثة وهكذا الى أن تصل الكفارة  الى عشرة دقائق نضع فيها أصبعنا على لهيب النار ونار الاخرة سبعين ضعفاً
بالله هل نقوى على ذلك؟!!!!

أم البراء
******************************  ********************
* .جزء من حديث.. الراوي: كعب بن عجرة المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح الترمذي - الصفحة أو الرقم: 614
 خلاصة حكم المحدث : صحيح

 ** السؤال :
*أتتني  رسالة  من المملكة المتحدة بأن ربحت ورقة يانصيب مجانية ويوجد مبلغ مالي  وسيارة،  فهل يجوز لي أخذ هذا المبلغ والسيارة، علماً بأنني لم أدفع مبلغا  لأخذ  ورقة يانصيب، فهل هذا حلال أم حرام؟
*
الإجابــة
* الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فإن  اليانصيب قمار وميسر لا يجوز التعامل به، ولا الانتفاع بالمال المكتسب  منه،
(الإسلام سؤال وجواب)

****  السؤال    
*ما  هو حكم الشرع في من أخذ قرضا وهو بحاجة ماسة إليه مع العلم بأنه  يسكن بشقة  ليست ملكاً له ولم يجد أي مكان آخر يأويه وفي أي لحظة معرض  للمناوشات من  صاحب الشقة ، نرجو إعطاء حكم الشرع في ذلك ولدي منزل تحت  الإنجاز ولا  أستطيع إكماله بدون هذا القرض لأن العين بصيرة واليد قصيرة.* 

الإجابــة
* الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد: 

فمن  المعلوم أن الربا من أغلظ المحرمات، والمحرمات لا تباح إلا عند  الضرورة،  وما ذكرته من حاجتك لبناء مسكنك ليس موضع ضرورة، ما دام  الاستغناء بالإيجار  ممكناً، على ما فيه من مشقة. فإن السكن  ضرورة للإنسان  كالطعام والشراب،  ولكن كون السكن ملكاً للشخص فهذا حاجة وليس بضرورة فلا  يباح لأجله الاقتراض  بالربا. ومما يجدر التنبه له أن الضرورة  لا تعني  مطلق المشقة، فالضرورة  تبيح ما كان محظوراً إلى أن يرتفع الضرر، أما  المشقة القاصرة عن مرحلة  الضرورة فلا تبيح المحرمات، قال تعالى: (وقد فصل  لكم ما حرم عليكم إلا ما  اضطررتم إليه) [الأنعام: 119]. ولم يقل: إلا ما  شق عليكم.
فالحاصل أن  عليك أن تتقي الله تعالى، وأن تعلم أن التعامل بالربا يعني  إعلان الحرب  بينك وبين الله، قال تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله  وذروا ما بقي  من الربا إن كنتم مؤمنين فإن لم تفعلوا فأذنوا بحرب من الله  ورسوله )  [البقرة: 278-279] الآية، ولا يعلم ذنب ـ دون الكفر ـ كان الوعيد  فيه بهذا  الترهيب إلا الربا. والله أعلم.المصدر (الإسلام سؤال وجواب)
*

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

أَمْ حَسِبْتُمْ أَن تَدْخُلُواْ الْجَنَّةَ  وَلَمَّا يَأْتِكُم مَّثَلُ الَّذِينَ خَلَوْاْ مِن قَبْلِكُم مَّسَّتْهُمُ  الْبَأْسَاء وَالضَّرَّاء وَزُلْزِلُواْ حَتَّى يَقُولَ الرَّسُولُ  وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ مَعَهُ مَتَى نَصْرُ اللّهِ أَلا إِنَّ نَصْرَ اللّهِ  قَرِيبٌ(214)
سورة البقرة
 

هناك في النحو أدوات نفي وجزم. ومن أدوات النفي "لم" و"لما" فعندما نقول:  "لم يحضر زيد" فهذا حديث في الماضي، ومن الجائز أن يحضر الآن. ولكن إذا  قلت: "لما يحضر زيد" فالنفي مستمر حتى الآن، أي أنه لم يأتي حتى ساعة  الكلام لكن حضوره ومجيئه متوقع. ولذلك يقول الحق:
وعندما نتأمل قوله الحق: "وزلزلوا" فأنت تكتشف خاصية فريدة في اللغة  العربية، هذه الخاصية هي تعبير الصوت عن واقعية الحركة، فكلمة "زلزلوا"  أصلها زلزلة، وهذه الكلمة لها مقطعان هما "زل، زل". و"زل": أي سقط عن  مكانه، أو وقع من مكانه، والثانية لها المعنى نفسه أيضاً، أي وقع من مكانه،  فالكلمة تعطينا معنى الوقوع المتكرر: وقوع أول، ووقوع ثانٍ، والوقع الثاني  ليس امتداداً للوقوع الأول؛ ولكنه في اتجاه معاكس، فلو كانت في اتجاه واحد  لجاءت رتيبة، إن الزلة الثانية تأتي عكس الزلة الأولى في الاتجاه، فكأنها  سقوط جهة اليمين مرة، وجهة الشمال مرة أخرى. ومثل ذلك "الخلخلة" أي حركة في  اتجاهين معاكسين "خل" الأولى جهة اليمين، و"خل" الثانية جهة اليسار، وبهذا  تستمر الخلخلة.
وهكذا "الزلزلة" تحمل داخلها تغير الاتجاه الذي يسمى في الحركة بالقصور  الذاتي. والمثال على ذلك هو ما يحدث للإنسان عندما يكون راكباً سيارة، وبعد  ذلك يأتي قائد السيارة فيعوقها بالكابح "الفرامل" بقوة، عندئذ يندفع  الراكب للأمام مرة، ثم للخلف مرة أخرى، وربما تكسر زجاج السيارة الأمامي  حسب قوة الاندفاع؛ ما الذي تسبب في هذا الاندفاع؟ إن السبب هو أن جسم  الراكب كان مهيأ لأن يسير للأمام؛ والسائق أوقف السيارة والراكب لازال مهيأ  للسير للأمام، فهو يرتج، وقد يصطدم بأجزاء السيارة الداخلية عند وقوفها  فجأة. وعملية "الزلزلة" مثل ذلك تماماً، ففيها يصاب الشيء بالارتجاج للأمام  والخلف، أو لليمين واليسار، وفي أي جهتين متعاكستين.
و"زلزلوا" يعني أصابتهم الفاجعة الكبرى، الملهية، المتكررة، وهي لا تتكرر  على نمط واحد، إنما يتعدد تكرارها، فمرة يأخذها الإيمان، ثم تأخذها المصائب  والأحداث، وتتكرر المسألة حتى يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والذين  آمنوا معه: "متى نصر الله"؟ ويأتي بعده القول: "ألا إن نصر الله قريب" فهل  يتساءلون أولاً، ثم يثوبون إلى رشدهم ويردون على أنفسهم "ألا أن نصر الله  قريب" أم أن ذلك إيضاح بأن المسألة تتأرجح بين "متى نصر الله" وبين "ألا إن  نصر الله قريب"؟.
لقد بلغ الموقف في عصر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الاختيار والابتلاء  إلى القمة، ومع ذلك واصل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والذين معه الاستمساك  بالإيمان. لقد مستهم البأساء والضراء وزلزلوا، أي أصابتهم رجفة عنيفة  هزتهم، حتى وصل الأمر من أثر هذه الهزة أن "يقول الرسول والذين آمنوا معه  متى نصر الله ألا إن نصر الله قريب". إن مجيء الأسلوب بهذا الشكل "متى نصر  الله" يعني استبطاء مجيء النصر أولا، ثم التبشير من بعد ذلك في قوله الحق:  "ألا نصر الله قريب". ولم يكن ذلك للشك والارتياب فيه. وهذا الاستبطاء، ثم  التبشير كان من ضمن الزلزلة الكبيرة، فقد اختلطت الأفكار: أناس يقولون:  "متى نصر الله" فإذا بصوت آخر من المعركة يرد عليهم قائلا: "ألا إن نصر  الله قريب".
وسياق الآية يقتضي أن الذين قالوا: "متى نصر الله" هم الصحابة، وأن الذين  قال: "ألا إن نصر الله قريب" هو رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
منقول

السؤال :
هل شعرتم بالزلازل كما شعروا أم ليس بعد
وهل ثبتُّم كما ثبتوا أم ؟؟؟؟
أَمْ حَسِبْتُمْ أَن تَدْخُلُواْ الْجَنَّةَ!!!!!!!!

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

التعلُّق

يعتقد البعض أنّ عقد الاخوة الإيمانية عقد تمليك فيبدأ باسم الدين والحب في الله
وتنتهي ب ( لمَ جلستَ مع غيري ؟ لمَ تحدِّثتَ مع غيري؟)

حين يتعلّق الإنسان بإنسان آخر فليتأكد أن آفاقه ضيّقه وأنه يحصر نفسه في  دائرة ضيقة لا تسمن ولا تغني من جوع فلا يعرف غيره ولا يحيا الا معه بحضوره  كان أو بغيابه يجلس يفكر كيف يسعده ويرضيه وكيف يبقى معه أغلب الوقت فيهمل  كلّ أحد غيره فتضيق آفاقه وتنطوي على هذا الشخص وكأنّ الأخوة وُجِدَتْ  لأجل هذا الغرض مع أنّ الأخوَّة إعانة الأخ على السِّير على نهج الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم والصحابة رضوان الله عليهم
فإن ابتعد ولم يشاء الهداية ففي التّرْك راحة وفي الناس إبدال ،.أمّا العلاج مِنْ تَعَلُّق القلب بشخص
أولا : أن نعرف أنّه ابتلاء فيُكْثِر اللجوء  الى الله سبحانه في صرف ذلك عنه .قال تعالى : ( كذلك لنصرف عنه السوء  والفحشاء إنّه من عبادنا المخلصين )

ثانياً : غض البصر فإنّ الإفراط في النظر الى  الوجوه وشدّة التأمّل فيها يورث خلل في النّفس ويُذهِب الحياء وربّما أدى  ذلك العلاقات المحرّمة بين النساء أو بين الرجال

ثالثاً :العلم عن الله فإن ضاعت أوقاتنا  بكثرة التفكير بمن نحبّ وتعلقنا به ولا نقوم الا بخدمته ولا نتكلم الا عنه  ولا نجالس غيره الأوقات الطويلة دونما فائدة ولا نحبُّ إلّا ما يحبُّ فماذا  بقي لله عز وجل!!!!!!

يقول ابن القيم : "فلو خيِّر بين رضاه ورضا الله  لاختار رضاه وكان لقائه أحب اليه من لقاء الله وتمنِّيه لقربه أعظم من  تمنِّيه لقرب ربه وهربه من سخطه عليه أشد من هربه من سخط الله، فيقدِّم  مصالح معشوقه وحوائجه على حاجته لربِّه ، فلمعشوقه لبّه وقلبه وخالص ماله ،  وربّه على الفضلة قد اتّخذه وراءه ظهريا يتلكأ في أداء ما عليه لربّه حتى  كأنّه واقف في الصلاة على الجمر من ثقلها عليه ، فإذا جاءت خدمة أخيه أقبل  عليها يقلبه وبدنه فَرِحَاً بها خفيفة على قلبه لا يستثقلها ولا يستطيلها  "!

قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم :
مثل المؤمنين في توادهم وتراحمهم وتعاطفهم ، مثل الجسد . إذا اشتكى منه عضو ، تداعى له سائر الجسد بالسهر والحمى* 


ففي قوله (تداعى له سائر الجسد) أي دعا بعضه بعضاً الى المشاركة في ذلك، ومنه قوله تداعت الحيطان ، أي تساقطت.
قيل الذي يظهر أن التراحم والتوادّ والتعاطف وإن كانت متقاربة في المعنى يبقى بينهما فرق لطيف (التوادّ) المراد به التواصل الجالب للمحبّة كالتزاور والتهادي . (والتعاطف) إعانة بضهم بعضاً.
(السهر) فلأنّ الألم يمنع النوم وذكر (الحمّى)  لأنّ فقد النوم يثيرها . وشبّه النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم الإيمان بالجسد  وأهله بالأعضاء، لأن الإيمان أصل وفروعه التكاليف ، فإذا أخلّ المرء بشيء  من التكاليف اختلّ الأصل ، وكذلك الجسد أصل (كالشجرة) وأعضاؤها الأغصان ، فإذا ضُرِبَ غصن من أغصانها اهتزّتْ الأعضاء كلّها بالتحرُّك والاضطراب.

تأمّلوا معي الروائع في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : إياكم والظن ، فإن الظنّ  أكذب الحديث ، ولا تحسسوا ، ولا تجسسوا ، ولا تحاسدوا ، ولا تدابروا ، ولا  تباغضوا ، وكونوا عباد الله إخوانا** 

في قوله : ( إيّاكم والظنّ ) قيل ليس المراد  ترك العمل بالظنّ الذي تناط به الأحكام غالباً ، بل المراد تحقيق الظنّ  الذي يضر بالمظنون به ، وكذا ما يقع في القلب بغير دليل وذلك أنّ أوائل  الظنون إنّما هي خواطر لا يمكن دفعها.وقال القرطبي: المراد بالظنّ هنا  التهمة التي لا سبب لها ، والمراد بالوسوسة أنّها من الشيطان قولاً محبّباً  كصوت الحليّ.
كمن يتَّهم رجلاً بالفاحشة من غير أن يظهر عليه ما يقتضيها ، ولذلك عطف عليه قوله : (ولا تجسسوا )  وذلك أنّ الشخص يقع له خاطر التُّهمة فيريد أن يتحقق فيتجسّس ويبحث ويستمع  فنُهِيَ عن ذلك ، فإن قال الظَّانّ أبحث لأتحقَّق ، قيل له : (ولا تجسّسوا) ، فإن قال تحقّقْتُ دون تجسس ، قيل له :(ولا يغتب بعضكم بعضا)  ووجه الاستدلال النّهي عن الظنّ بالمسلم شراً ، فإن كان لا يستند الى  الأدلة فقد صار ظنّاً فيكون الجازم به كاذباً وصار من الكذب ، لأن الكذب في  أصله مستقبح وإشارة الى أنّ الاغترار به أكثر من الكذب المحض لخفائه . في  قوله : (فإنّ الظنّ أكذب الحديث) ، (ولا تحسسوا) وأصل  هذه الكلمة من الحواس الخمس وقيل هي أعمّ من التي بالجيم لأنّها تكلِّمٌ  بالخاطر واستماع حديث القوم والبحث عمّا يدرك بحاسة العين والأُذُن ورجّح  ذلك القرطبي، (ولا تجسسوا) وهو البحث عن  عورات الناس وبواطن الأمور ويستثنى من النّهي الذي يتعيّن طريقاً الى إنقاذ  نفسه من الهلاك ، قوله : (ولا تحاسدوا) قال الحسن البصري:
ما من آدمي إلا وفيه الحسد فمن لم يجاوز ذلك الى البغي والظلم لم يتبعه منه شيء (وذلك لحب الانسان الخير لنفسه).

وأخيرا إن قيل لك أنّ فلاناً سيئ النيّة تجاهك ، قل : الله تجاوز عن النيَّة وهو يعلمها فكيف لا نتجاوز عنها ونحن لا نعلمها!!!!

فإن حظ المؤمن منك ثلاث خصال :
الأول : إن لم تنفعه لا تضرّه
الثاني : إن لم تسرّه فلا تغمّه
الثالث : إن لم تمدحه فلا تذمّه

قيل :
مالي أرى القلوب قست....وطغت عليها الأدران
نصلها لله ونطمع لجنة....تشتاق لجمع الأقران
فما لإخائكم يعزّ علينا....جعلتموه سببا للأحزان


وقال الشاعر 
لا تكن في الإخاء مكثرأ ثم تكون فيه مدبرا
فيعرف سرفك في الإكثار بجفائك في الإدبار

وقال :
ليس الكريم إن زلّ صاحبه بثَّ الذي كان من أسراره علما
إنّ الكريم الذي تبقى مودته ويحفظ السرّ إن صافى وإن صرما


وقال :
لي صديق يرى حقوقي عليه نافلات وحقّه عليّ كان فرضا
لو قطعت الجبال طولاً اليه ثم من بعد طولها سِرْتُ عرضا
لرأى ما صنعتُ غير كبير واشتهى أن أزيد في الأرض أرضا

منه كتابتي ومنه منقول
***************************

* الراوي: النعمان بن بشير المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: صحيح مسلم - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2586	
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 

** الراوي: أبو هريرة المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: صحيح البخاري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 6064
خلاصة حكم المحدث: [صحيح] 
 
 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				_____________

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

تأمل قوله سبحانه :

( جنات عدن مفتحة لهم الأبواب ) ، كيف تجد تحته معنىً بديعاً وهو أنهم إذا دخلوا الجنة لم تغلق أبوابها عليهم بل تبقى مفتحة كما هي ، وأما النار فإذا دخلها أهلها أغلقت عليهم أبوابها كما قال تعالى : ( إنهم عليهم مؤصدة ) .

ففي تفتيح الأبواب لهم إشارة إلى تصرفهم وذهابهم وإيابهم وتبوئهم من الجنة  حيث شاءوا ، ودخول الملائكة عليهم كل وقت بالتحف والألطاف من ربهم ودخول ما  يسرهم عليهم كل وقت ، وأيضاً أشار إلى أنها دار أمن لا يحتاجون فيها إلى  غلق الأبواب كما كانوا يحتاجون إلى ذلك في الدنيا .

ابن القيم ـ حادي الأرواح إلى بلاد الأفراح

----------


## مروة عاشور

> تأمل قوله سبحانه :
> 
> ( جنات عدن مفتحة لهم الأبواب ) ، كيف تجد تحته معنىً بديعاً وهو أنهم إذا دخلوا الجنة لم تغلق أبوابها عليهم بل تبقى مفتحة كما هي ، وأما النار فإذا دخلها أهلها أغلقت عليهم أبوابها كما قال تعالى : ( إنهم عليهم مؤصدة ) .
> 
> ففي تفتيح الأبواب لهم إشارة إلى تصرفهم وذهابهم وإيابهم وتبوئهم من الجنة  حيث شاءوا ، ودخول الملائكة عليهم كل وقت بالتحف والألطاف من ربهم ودخول ما  يسرهم عليهم كل وقت ، وأيضاً أشار إلى أنها دار أمن لا يحتاجون فيها إلى  غلق الأبواب كما كانوا يحتاجون إلى ذلك في الدنيا .
> 
> ابن القيم ـ حادي الأرواح إلى بلاد الأفراح


تأمل بديع!
شكر الله لكِ

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

*أرجو حذف السابقة وتبديلها بهذه مشكورة

التعلُّق

يعتقد البعض أنّ عقد الاخوة الإيمانية عقد تمليك فيبدأ باسم الدين والحب في الله
وتنتهي ب ( لمَ جلستَ مع غيري ؟ لمَ تحدِّثتَ مع غيري؟)

حين يتعلّق الإنسان بإنسان آخر فليتأكد أن آفاقه ضيّقه وأنه يحصر نفسه في  دائرة ضيقة لا تسمن ولا تغني من جوع فلا يعرف غيره ولا يحيا الا معه بحضوره  كان أو بغيابه يجلس يفكر كيف يسعده ويرضيه وكيف يبقى معه أغلب الوقت فيهمل  كلّ أحد غيره فتضيق آفاقه وتنطوي على هذا الشخص وكأنّ الأخوة وُجِدَتْ  لأجل هذا الغرض..

يقول ابن القيم : "فلو خيِّر بين رضاه ورضا الله  لاختار رضاه وكان لقائه أحب اليه من لقاء الله وتمنِّيه لقربه أعظم من  تمنِّيه لقرب ربه وهربه من سخطه عليه أشد من هربه من سخط الله، فيقدِّم  مصالح معشوقه وحوائجه على حاجته لربِّه ، فلمعشوقه لبّه وقلبه وخالص ماله ،  وربّه على الفضلة قد اتّخذه وراءه ظهريا يتلكأ في أداء ما عليه لربّه حتى  كأنّه واقف في الصلاة على الجمر من ثقلها عليه ، فإذا جاءت خدمة أخيه أقبل  عليها يقلبه وبدنه فَرِحَاً بها خفيفة على قلبه لا يستثقلها ولا يستطيلها  "!

،.أمّا العلاج مِنْ تَعَلُّق القلب بشخص
أولا : أن نعرف أنّه ابتلاء فيُكْثِر اللجوء الى الله سبحانه في صرف ذلك  عنه .قال تعالى : ( كذلك لنصرف عنه السوء والفحشاء إنّه من عبادنا المخلصين  )

ثانياً : غض البصر فإنّ الإفراط في النظر الى  الوجوه وشدّة التأمّل فيها يورث خلل في النّفس ويُذهِب الحياء وربّما أدى  ذلك العلاقات المحرّمة بين النساء أو بين الرجال

ثالثاً :العلم عن الله فإن ضاعت أوقاتنا  بكثرة التفكير بمن نحبّ وتعلقنا به ولا نقوم الا بخدمته ولا نتكلم الا عنه  ولا نجالس غيره الأوقات الطويلة دونما فائدة ولا نحبُّ إلّا ما يحبُّ فماذا  بقي لله عز وجل!!!!!!



فإن اهتدى كان به أمّ إن ابتعد ولم يشأ الهداية ففي التّرْك راحة وفي الناس إبدال.
والأخوَّة إعانة الأخ على السِّير على نهج الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  والصحابة رضوان الله عليهم.ولن نترك وصف الأخوّة الحقّة التي يجسدها الحديث  التالي :
قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم :
مثل المؤمنين في توادهم وتراحمهم وتعاطفهم ، مثل الجسد . إذا اشتكى منه عضو ، تداعى له سائر الجسد بالسهر والحمى*


ففي قوله (تداعى له سائر الجسد) أي دعا بعضه بعضاً الى المشاركة في ذلك، ومنه قوله تداعت الحيطان ، أي تساقطت.
قيل الذي يظهر أن التراحم والتوادّ والتعاطف وإن كانت متقاربة في المعنى يبقى بينهما فرق لطيف (التوادّ) المراد به التواصل الجالب للمحبّة كالتزاور والتهادي . (والتعاطف) إعانة بضهم بعضاً.
(السهر) فلأنّ الألم يمنع النوم وذكر (الحمّى) لأنّ  فقد النوم يثيرها . وشبّه النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم الإيمان بالجسد وأهله  بالأعضاء، لأن الإيمان أصل وفروعه التكاليف ، فإذا أخلّ المرء بشيء من  التكاليف اختلّ الأصل ، وكذلك الجسد أصل (كالشجرة) وأعضاؤها الأغصان ، فإذا ضُرِبَ غصن من أغصانها اهتزّتْ الأعضاء كلّها بالتحرُّك والاضطراب.

تأمّلوا معي الروائع في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : إياكم والظن ، فإن الظنّ  أكذب الحديث ، ولا تحسسوا ، ولا تجسسوا ، ولا تحاسدوا ، ولا تدابروا ، ولا  تباغضوا ، وكونوا عباد الله إخوانا**

في قوله : ( إيّاكم والظنّ ) قيل ليس المراد  ترك العمل بالظنّ الذي تناط به الأحكام غالباً ، بل المراد تحقيق الظنّ  الذي يضر بالمظنون به ، وكذا ما يقع في القلب بغير دليل وذلك أنّ أوائل  الظنون إنّما هي خواطر لا يمكن دفعها.وقال القرطبي: المراد بالظنّ هنا  التهمة التي لا سبب لها ، والمراد بالوسوسة أنّها من الشيطان قولاً محبّباً  كصوت الحليّ.
كمن يتَّهم رجلاً بالفاحشة من غير أن يظهر عليه ما يقتضيها ، ولذلك عطف عليه قوله : (ولا تجسسوا ) وذلك  أنّ الشخص يقع له خاطر التُّهمة فيريد أن يتحقق فيتجسّس ويبحث ويستمع  فنُهِيَ عن ذلك ، فإن قال الظَّانّ أبحث لأتحقَّق ، قيل له : (ولا تجسّسوا) ، فإن قال تحقّقْتُ دون تجسس ، قيل له :(ولا يغتب بعضكم بعضا) ووجه  الاستدلال النّهي عن الظنّ بالمسلم شراً ، فإن كان لا يستند الى الأدلة  فقد صار ظنّاً فيكون الجازم به كاذباً وصار من الكذب ، لأن الكذب في أصله  مستقبح وإشارة الى أنّ الاغترار به أكثر من الكذب المحض لخفائه . في قوله :  (فإنّ الظنّ أكذب الحديث) ، (ولا تحسسوا)  وأصل هذه الكلمة من الحواس الخمس وقيل هي أعمّ من التي بالجيم لأنّها  تكلِّمٌ بالخاطر واستماع حديث القوم والبحث عمّا يدرك بحاسة العين والأُذُن  ورجّح ذلك القرطبي، (ولا تجسسوا) وهو البحث عن عورات الناس وبواطن الأمور ويستثنى من النّهي الذي يتعيّن طريقاً الى إنقاذ نفسه من الهلاك ، قوله : (ولا تحاسدوا) قال الحسن البصري:
ما من آدمي إلا وفيه الحسد فمن لم يجاوز ذلك الى البغي والظلم لم يتبعه منه شيء (وذلك لحب الانسان الخير لنفسه).

وأخيرا إن قيل لك أنّ فلاناً سيئ النيّة تجاهك ، قل : الله تجاوز عن النيَّة وهو يعلمها فكيف لا نتجاوز عنها ونحن لا نعلمها!!!!

فإن حظ المؤمن منك ثلاث خصال :
الأول : إن لم تنفعه لا تضرّه
الثاني : إن لم تسرّه فلا تغمّه
الثالث : إن لم تمدحه فلا تذمّه

قيل :
مالي أرى القلوب قست....وطغت عليها الأدران
نصلها لله ونطمع لجنة....تشتاق لجمع الأقران
فما لإخائكم يعزّ علينا....جعلتموه سببا للأحزان


وقال الشاعر
لا تكن في الإخاء مكثرأ ثم تكون فيه مدبرا
فيعرف سرفك في الإكثار بجفائك في الإدبار

وقال :
ليس الكريم إن زلّ صاحبه بثَّ الذي كان من أسراره علما
إنّ الكريم الذي تبقى مودته ويحفظ السرّ إن صافى وإن صرما


وقال :
لي صديق يرى حقوقي عليه نافلات وحقّه عليّ كان فرضا
لو قطعت الجبال طولاً اليه ثم من بعد طولها سِرْتُ عرضا
لرأى ما صنعتُ غير كبير واشتهى أن أزيد في الأرض أرضا

منه كتابتي ومنه منقول
***************************

* الراوي: النعمان بن بشير المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: صحيح مسلم - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2586
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح

** الراوي: أبو هريرة المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: صحيح البخاري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 6064
خلاصة حكم المحدث: [صحيح]
*

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> تأمل بديع!
> شكر الله لكِ


نسيت أن اكتب منقول
آسفة

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

من أتزوج ؟
سألتني الأخت :
هل أتزوج برجل متدين جداً أم برجل متوسط الدين يصلي فقط ويقرأ القرآن وعنده أخلاق ؟
الأصل أن القوامة للرجل
وغالبا المرأة تتبع الرجل في كل شيء
فإن كان فاسقا زعزع دينها والتزامها وخف ايمانها حتى تجاريه في فسقه
وإن كان شأنه في الدين عاليا نراها تجتهد لتحوز على رضاه في الدنيا وتشاركه أفكاره بالدين فالغلبة للرجل بكل الأحوال في الغالب
يعني لو تزوج رجل متدين بواحدة تصلي وتعلم فروض دينها تتطور معه باذن الله ولا تعارض
الا إن كانت هي ابتلاؤه من رب العالمين 
هذا والله أعلم  ولا أقول عن النساء أنهن ملائكة لكن معروف أن المرأة كلمة حلوة تأخذها  وكلمة أخرى ترجعها وهن وصاية الرسول صلوات الله عليه للرجال ومع كل هذا  ترين منهم العجب فلا يكون أسدا الا في بيته وفي الخارج تعدينه مع النعاج
وحقيقة هنالك  نبلاء لكن أين هم وان وجدوا تجديهم يبحثون عن الجمال قبل العلم فتحظى  الجميلة ذات الخلق السيء بالرجل النبيل الطيب فتشيبه بأخلاقها فيطلقها  ويتزوج ذات الدين التي في الأغلب ليست جميلة ويعيش تقريبا غير محصن فيبقى  في صراع  فيا عزيزتي من أرادت الزواج فلتعلم أن الزواج ليس فرحة بطرحة ولا  بقلب زوج تعتقد بغبائها أنها تملكه فلا أحد يمتلك الزوج الا الله ثم أمّه  فإن اتقى الله في أهله كان خيركم خيركم لأهله وإن ضيّع من يعول فأمره الى  الله هو يحاسبه لأنه لا يملك أحد من البشر محاسبته فهو يعتقد نفسه فوق كل  شيء وليس عليه مسيطر خصوصا اذا كان لا يتق الله في أهله


ردت علي اخت فقالت


لا أحد يملك الزوج فالمرأة كلها ملك للرجل وليس العكس فتنتج المشاكل من هنا
ماهذا يا أختاه لقد انتهى عهد الرقيق.. .. الانسان ملك لخالقه لا لمخلوق

الزواج ليس امتلاك من اى طرف للاخر .. الزواج سكن ومودة ورحمة

وعاشروهن بالمعروف


البيوت تبنى على الاسلام .. لا على الاستعباد والامتلاك

فرددت وقلت :
أضحكتيني .... من قال ما تقولين ألم تقرئي حديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
هن عوان عندكم
أي أسيرات فبالله قولي ما تفعل الأسيرة عند  سيدها ... صدقيني يا أختي لو لم يكن رجل الدين الذي يعلم تماما قدر المرأة  الكبير عند الله عنده أخلاق المؤمن الحق.. واستغل الدين كما يحب لأذل  المرأة بإسم الدين لأنه يخلو من أخلاق الاسلام ويقنع نفسه أنه على حق  ومظلوم مع زوجته كما يبدأ يقنع الاخرين حوله بذلك 
فتياتنا اليوم أخذن من التربية الغربية ما اخذن 
فإن قال لها أخوها لا تفعلي وافعلي لا تفهمه انه ناصح لها

بل كما أوحوا لها أن هذا تسلط لا خوف عليك
والولد مثل البنت ولا يجب ان تسمحي له ان يتحكم بك وان كان شقيقك

فكيف مثل هذه البنت ستتزوج ملتزم؟ أم هي فرصه للزواج وخلاص!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ! 
التكافؤ بين الزوجين ضروري وخصوصا في البيئة
لا نستطيع التغاضي عن فقر الرجل ونتغاضى عن فقر العروس وذلك لأن للحياة متطلبات والرسول صلوات الله عليه قال من من من من استطاع منكم الباءة فليتزوج
والمشكلة ليس بفقر الرجل والمال 
المشكلة لما تتكاثر الأعباء عليه فيبدأ  مزاجه بالانحدار للأسوأ والانزعاج وتصبح الحياة جحيما لا تطاق بسب شعوره  بعجزه وهذا مما لا يحمد عقباه
وفي النهايه الزواج رزق من الله نسأل الله لكل أخت ملتزمه زوجا صالحا هينا لينا يعينها وتعينه على طاعه الله ~ آمين 
أن توافق على فاسق وتأمل صلاحه.. خصوصاً أن بعض  الأهل يهتم ب"الوظيفه،المكا  ه الإجتماعيه..الخ" وآخر شيء الدين،ويدندنون  ب"لعله يهتدي"،ومايدرين   لعلي أنا أتغير فالأولى الرفض من البدايه  والحمدلله.

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

لن يعينك أحد ان لم تعن نفسك
هناك جانب واحد من العالم يجب أن تكون متأكداً من تحسينه، ألا وهو نفسك .. 
يجب أن تبدأ من هناك، وليس من الخارج وليس من الأخرين .. 
فهذا يأتي بعد أن تؤثر فى نفسك.
*لا تأتي العظمة عندما تسير الأمور معك دائما على خير ما يرام؛* *
**ولكن تأتي عندما يتم اختبارك بحق،**وعندما تتعرض لبعض الضربات وبعض الإحباطات وتشعر بالحزن؛**لأنك لايمكن أبدا أن تشعر بروعة وجودك على أعلى الجبال إلا إذا كنت من قبل في اسفل الوديان**.*
على من ستعتمد ؟؟
هل على فلان أم فلان ؟؟ لا أحد سيشعر بك إلا أنت فإن تعثّرتّ فلا تقف وإن أهانوك لا تستسلم وإن قلّلوا من قدرك لا تهتم
إمض في سيرك لترقى  أكثر وأكثر فإن وصلوا لبطانتك  ومَن يحيط بك فعظَّم الله أجرك في مَن حولك ، واستمرّ لوحدك لا تعير  لكلامهم المتغِّير ومبدأهم المهتزّ أيّ اهتمام فما أن يروك نجحت وحدك  وحقّقْت ما حاولوا ان يُفشلوه الا وتراهم حولك من جديد منهم النادم على  خذلانك بحق ومنهم من نادم على الغنيمة!

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

> لن يعينك أحد ان لم تعن نفسك
> هناك جانب واحد من العالم يجب أن تكون متأكداً من تحسينه، ألا وهو نفسك .. 
> يجب أن تبدأ من هناك، وليس من الخارج وليس من الأخرين .. 
> فهذا يأتي بعد أن تؤثر فى نفسك.
> *لا تأتي العظمة عندما تسير الأمور معك دائما على خير ما يرام؛* *
> **ولكن تأتي عندما يتم اختبارك بحق،**وعندما تتعرض لبعض الضربات وبعض الإحباطات وتشعر بالحزن؛**لأنك لايمكن أبدا أن تشعر بروعة وجودك على أعلى الجبال إلا إذا كنت من قبل في اسفل الوديان**.*
> على من ستعتمد ؟؟
> هل على فلان أم فلان ؟؟ لا أحد سيشعر بك إلا أنت فإن تعثّرتّ فلا تقف وإن أهانوك لا تستسلم وإن قلّلوا من قدرك لا تهتم
> إمض في سيرك لترقى  أكثر وأكثر فإن وصلوا لبطانتك  ومَن يحيط بك فعظَّم الله أجرك في مَن حولك ، واستمرّ لوحدك لا تعير  لكلامهم المتغِّير ومبدأهم المهتزّ أيّ اهتمام فما أن يروك نجحت وحدك  وحقّقْت ما حاولوا ان يُفشلوه الا وتراهم حولك من جديد منهم النادم على  خذلانك بحق ومنهم من نادم على الغنيمة!


نصيحة رائِعة
جزاكِ اللهُ خيرًا وأحسَنَ إليكِ()

----------


## أمة الستير

بوركت أختي الحبيبة ،لله درها من كلمات .
هذا تطبيق عملي لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم:
"المؤمن القوي خير وأحب إلى الله من المؤمن الضعيف . وفي كل خير . احرص على ما ينفعك واستعن بالله . ولا تعجز . وإن أصابك شيء فلا تقل : لو أني فعلت كان كذا وكذا . ولكن قل : قدر الله . وما شاء فعل . فإن لو تفتح عمل الشيطان."الراوي: أبو هريرة المحدث: مسلم	 - المصدر: صحيح مسلم - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2664
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> نصيحة رائِعة
> جزاكِ اللهُ خيرًا وأحسَنَ إليكِ()


واياكم اختي الفاضلة رحمة الله على أختك ووالدتك أسأل الله لهما الفردوس

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> بوركت أختي الحبيبة ،لله درها من كلمات .
> هذا تطبيق عملي لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم:
> "المؤمن القوي خير وأحب إلى الله من المؤمن الضعيف . وفي كل خير . احرص على ما ينفعك واستعن بالله . ولا تعجز . وإن أصابك شيء فلا تقل : لو أني فعلت كان كذا وكذا . ولكن قل : قدر الله . وما شاء فعل . فإن لو تفتح عمل الشيطان."الراوي: أبو هريرة المحدث: مسلم     - المصدر: صحيح مسلم - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2664
> خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح


لله در كلماتك انت
تهز الكيان 
بارك الله لي فيك

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

لا تطلب الدعاء ممَّن تصدقتَ عليه ! ♥ ♥ ♥ أحياناً نتصدق على فقير أو  مسكين أو نقدم لأحد أي شيء و نقول : خذ هذه وادع لي ، أو نقول: لا أريد منك  إلا الدعاء. أتدري أن ذلك يفوتُ عليك شيئاً من الأجر ؟! 
يقول ابن تيمية: قال تعالى { وَ يُطْعِمُونَ الطَّعَامَ عَلَىٰ حُبِّهِ  مِسْكِينًا وَ يَتِيمًا وَ أَسِيرًا ¤ إِنَّمَا نُطْعِمُكُمْ لِوَجْهِ  اللَّـهِ لَا نُرِيدُ مِنكُمْ جَزَاءً وَ لَا شُكُورًا }الانسان8،9 من طلب  من الفقراء الدعاء أو الثناء خرج من هذه الآية . ♥ ♥ عن عائشة رضي الله  عنها ( أهديت لرسول الله شاة ، قال : اقسميها ، فكانت عائشة إذا رجعت  الخادم : قالوا : بارك الله فيكم ، فتقول عائشة : و فيهم بارك الله ، 
نرد عليهم مثل ما قالوا ، و يبقى أجرنا لنا ) 

بعضنا يمنّ على من ينوي التصدّق عليه حتى يصل الفقير لدرجة القرف من هذا  الشخص مع أنّ الأصل إسعاد الفقير وستجد هذه السعاد في قلبك حين ترى فرحته  بعطيّتك
وبعضهم يصرخ في وجه الطالب بحجة أنه غير محتاج حقيقة إنّما هو يكذب،
نقول حتى لو كان كاذباً فصدّه بلطف كما أُمرنا تخيّل نفسك مكانه أو أحد أولادك فهل تحب أن يصدك أحدهم بعنف؟ 
الأفضل أن تؤدِّي له النصيحة بالعمل والاجتهاد أكثر ، لا أن تهينه وتمنّ  عليه عطيّتك وإنّما هي رزق من الله وأنت مجرد وسيلة لتوصيل هذا الرزق ،  الله الرزّاق والله المالك وليس لنا من الأمر شيء

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

السَّلامُ عليكُم ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاتُه،

جزاكِ اللهُ خيرَ الجزاء أُمَّ البراء الحبيبة وباركَ فيكِ()



> واياكم اختي الفاضلة رحمة الله على أختك ووالدتك أسأل الله لهما الفردوس


هِيَ أُختِي في الله فقدت والدَتَها يا غالية... دعاؤكِ لها.

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

اللهم اغفر لها وارزقها الفردوس الأعلى
بوركتِ أخيتي

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

هدأت الزوجة والسبب الاستغفار
 يروي قصته فيقول: في يوم من الأيام عدت إلى منزلي بعد يوم حافل بالتعب والإرهاق؛ فتحت الباب وإذا بالزوجة تنتظرني، وعليها علامات الغضب و الانفعال، وأخذت تبادرني بالأسئلة لم أتمالك نفسي بادرتها نفس الانفعال والغضب، كان الوقت متأخراً من الليل استمرت المناقشة والغضب إلى قبيل الفجر، وأخيراً قررت الزوجة أن تترك البيت وتذهب لبيت أبيها، حاولت أن أثنيها عن عزمها فلم أفلح، ذهبت إلى غرفتنا، وقامت بإعداد حقيبتها للخروج، تركتها، وخرجت من البيت لا أدري إلى أين أذهب؟ كنت في شدة الانفعال والغضب. كان بجوار بيتي مسجد وكان أذان الفجر قد أوشك، دخلت المسجد وتوضأت وصليت ركعتين، ثم أذن الفجر صليت الفجر في جماعة، ثم مكثت في المسجد وأخذت استغفر الله عز وجل، استمر هذا الحال قرابة ساعة ثم قمت منصرفاً إلى بيتي، وفتحت الباب؛ وإذا بزوجتي تجلس تنتظرني وعلى وجهها ابتسامة عريضة ألقيت السلام، وقلت لها أما زلت مصممة على الذهاب؟ قالت: لا أنا آسفة على ما صدر مني.. قلت في نفسي الأمر غريب؟ ما الذي حدث؟ ثم سألتها عن سر هذا التحول قالت: والله لا أدري.. ولكني منذ ساعة هدأت نفسي وعرفت أني مخطئة وهداني الله، تذكرت أن ذلك الوقت هو نفسه الذي جلست استغفر الله فيه، وتذكرت قول النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام : 

"من أكثر الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجاً، ومن كل ضيق مخرجا،ً ورزقه من حيث لا يحتسب" صدق رسول الله }وَمَا يَنْطِقُ عَنِ الْهَوَى * إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا وَحْيٌ يُوحَى {([16]). خالد بن سليمان بن علي الربعي

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

نفعل المعصية ولا نكترث أو نعتقد أنها بسيطة لن يؤاخذنا عليها الله عز وجل لأنه رحيم ولطيف ولن ينظر لصِغر مثل هذه المعاصي!!!
ولربما استمرّ معك شؤم المعصية الى ما قبل الموت بقليل وأنت تبكي وتقول  ماذا فعلت ليستمر حالي هكذا لا أشعر بسكينة ولا طمأنينة ولا استقرار وحزن  دائم لا يفارقني وحيد بالرغم من أني لا أشعر بالأنس بمن هم حولي مهما  احتفوْا بي وماذا فعلت حتى لا أشعر بسعادة مع أحد؟
وحين نجيبه أنك إن استمررت في مشاهدة مقاطع دعايات فيها فتاة شبه عارية  وكليبات فيها موسيقى خفيفة ولم تنكر المنكر ولم تأمر بمعروف وإن خلوت تنتهك  محارم الله مع إحداهنّ بهاتف أو رسالة أو عالم النت وتعتقد أنك لم تفعل  شيئا يذكر فاعلم أنك ستبقى على هذه الحال محروما وأنت لا تعلم محروما من  الأنس بالله ، من التعلق بالله لا غير ، من العلم والحكمة التي من خلالها  تدبر أمورك 
والعزم على ترك كل الذنوب والدعاء بالمغفرة والاستغفار المستمر والعلم عن الله هو الحل


أن المتقين إذا زين لهم الشيطان معصية تذكروا فأبصروا.
فأبصر أخي هل أنت منهم؟

تأمل قوله تعالى: 
{إن الذين اتقوا إذا مسهم طائف من الشيطان تذكروا فإذا هم مبصرون}.
"وقال[سلمة بن دينار رحمه الله] إذا عزم العبد على ترك الآثام أتته الفتوح"

وقال تعالى:{إن تنصروا الله ينصركم}(7:محمد)

هذا وعد من كريم صادق الوعد أن الذي ينصره بالأقوال والأفعال  
والامتثال لأوامره والانتهاء عن نواهيه سينصره مولاه وييسر له أسباب النصر.

كيف تتعامل مع الله إن لم يستجب لك الدعاء؟

هل تستغرب أن الله لربما لا يستجب لك؟؟ لربما دعوت على الشخص بأكثر من حقك  عليه فانقلب الحق معه وأنت ملئت بالذنوب جراء تعديك بالدعاء على من ظلمك  بأكثر من حقك

اذا كان هذا الشيء الذي طلبته من الله قد زادك ايمانا وقربا من الله فاستجابة دعائك كانت عطاء وكرامة، أما إن أبعدك عن الله وكان سببا في نقص الايمان ففي إجابة الدعاء بلاء واهانة مثال:  دعوت بزوجة فرزقتها وانشغلت بها عن الطاعات وكانت سببا في عدم ذهابك  للصلاة في المسجد وأثنتك عن فعل الخيرات وأمرتك بالبخل والجبن فلا تتصدق  حتى لا تفقر ولا تجاهد فلا تفقدها ونفسك الأمارة بالسوء استجابت لها أو  وظيفة دعوت لتحصل عليها فرزقتها ثم أغراك منصبك فسرقت وظلمت فاعلم أن  استجابة الله لدعائك كان نقمة عليك وبلاء ومهانة لسوء فيك ظهر حين تمكّنت
قال  ابن رجب الحنبلي في كتابه لطائف المعارف :
" علامةُ قَبول الطّاعة ، أن توصلَ بطاعةٍ بعدها ، وعلامةُ ردّها أن توصلَ بمعصية " .
وقال: " ما أوحشَ ذُلَّ المعصية بعدَ عِزِّ الطّاعة " .
.. استمر في الدعاء حتى لو انقضت حاجتك

كم نطلب الله في ضرٍ يحل بنا    فان تولت بلايانا نسيناه  
ندعوه في البحر ان ينجي سفينتنا  فان رجعنا الى الشاطئ نسيناه
ونركب الجوَّ في أمنٍ وفي دعةٍ فما سقطنا لأن الحافظ الله

أم البراء

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

الأم؟
اخترع الغرب للأم عيد!!!!!!!
هل لأنهم رائعون ويفكرون بطريقة لإسعاد أمهاتهم؟؟؟ كلا
بل جعلوا لها يوم في السنة يرونها فيه ويطمئنون عليها ويصلونها ثم أصبح  اليوم تجارة لربح المحلات التجارية وحجة لتقديم التنزيلات في المتاجر وهكذا  ...
وطبعا إن مَرِضَتْ هذه الأم توضع بدار العجزة فوراَ بغضّ النّظر عن طبيعة مرضها ، وحتى بهذا اليوم الذي اخترعوه لا يزورونها
مَن الذي تمسك بهذا الاختراع ؟؟؟ نحن العرب
تقولين للأخت يا أختي أمك حقها عليك أكبر من هدية مخصوصة في هذا اليوم يجب  مراعاتها والاطمئنان عليها كل يوم ، تقول الكل يأخذ الهدايا الا أنا ماذا  يقولون عني لا أحب أمي؟؟!!!
ثم تأتي للكنّة المتدينة فتقولين لها حرام هذا اليوم بدعة إهديها في يوم  آخر ، فتجيب : هل تريدين أن تقوم القيامة على رأسي ، مرة قلت حرام ولم أحضر  هدية غضبت عليّ حماتي وبدأت المشاكل حتى وصل الأمر للطلاق!!!!!

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

ولدي والطائر الصغير

رغم معرفتي ان من آمن أن القرآن سبب شفاء من عند الله يقينا فإن الله  بالفعل يشفيه، والتزامي قراءة القرآن والرقية الشرعية منذ علمت بمرضي،  إلاأنني كثيرا ما شعرت بأنني لا أملك هذا اليقين، وتساءلت عن هذا اليقين، و  حقيقتة؟ وكيف نصل إليه نحن من عشنا حياة مادية لاتؤمن إلا بالمحسوس  والملموس والمقدمات والنتائج، فرغم حرص الكثيرين منا على الرقية إلا أن  الأمر بالنسبة لهم لا يتعدى كونه إحياءا للسنة، وإبراء للذمة على مبدأ  "ومعذرة إلى ربكم"، ولكن ماذا عن اليقين الذي يأتي معه الشفاء؟، لقد ظننته  شيئا غير موجود في عالمنا ومن الصعب الوصول إليه، فأكثرنا حين يرفع يدية  بالدعاء يكون في قلبه شيئا من الجمود أو التبلد أو الجفوة، لا أعرف تحديدا  كيف أسميها، ولكن هذا ليس الإيمان كما أتخيله، وليس القرب كما اتصوره، ذلك  القرب الذي يملأ القلب نورا والفؤاد شوقا وحبا وتسليما، لقد عشت أيامي  اجتهد وأسأل ربي هذا الأمر وكنت أظنه غير موجود، حتى في أحلك لحظات محنتي  ظلمة كنت أشعر بشيء قاس يحتل فؤادي، ابتهل فلا تدمع عيناي، وان بكت العيون  فلا يرتجف القلب، هناك شمعة لا تزال لم تضيء بعد، ولولا أنني شعرت بحلاوة  ضوئها في لحظات قليلة كأنها الحلم لظننت أنها غير موجوده وأنني أسعى وراء  السراب.
وجاءت الحظة التي رأيت اليقين ماثلا أمامي حقا، كان ذلك منذ أيام حين مرضت  دجاجة ابني الصغير، وقفت المسكينة في أحد الأركان رافضة الماء والطعام،  بالكاد تفتح عينيها، حاول معها بكل السبل دون جدوى فغادر وعقله لا يتوقف عن  العمل في البحث عن وسيلة ناجعة لإنقاذ طيره المسكين.
بعد لحظات اقترب مني في تردد قائلا: هل يمكنك أن تقرئي عليها ما تقرئيه علينا من قرآن عندما نمرض؟
سيطرت على تعبيرات وجهي حتى لايشعر بأنني قد أسخر منه ومن محاولاته التي لا  تعرف اليأس، واقترحت عليه ان يقوم هو بالأمر بنفسه، ثم لقنته ما سيقول،  غاب لبعض الوقت ثم عاد وقد ملأت السكينة وجهه بعد أن أتم المهمة، وأمضى  بقية يومه في الإبتهال إلى الله أن ينقذ طائره الصغير.
في صباح اليوم التالي، قمت لصلاة الفجر وأنا متلهفة لأرى ماذا حدث للدجاجة  الصغيرة، وكانت المفاجأة لقد عادت لنشاطها المعهود ولشهيتها للطعام  والشراب، لا أعرف لماذا شعرت بسعادة لا حدود لها، المشكلة في يقيننا وليس  في القرآن، لقد ملك الطفل الصغير اليقين الذي لا تشوبه الشكوك والظنون، ولم  تلوث صفحته الذنوب، ملك الفطرة التي تستطيع أن تؤمن يقينا وصدقا، ولهذا  جنى ثمرة إيمانه غضة يانعة، هكذا يكون اليقين ومن هنا يأتي الشفاء،ولكن  يبقى السؤال كيف السبيل لهذا اليقين؟، وكيف ننقى فطرتنا التي لوثتها أياد  مدنية لهثنا وراءها فأكسبتنا الراحة والرفاهية وقسوة القلوب؟

منقول

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

هل سيقولون ؟؟

هل لي أن أبكي ؟؟ أم سيقولون ما هذه المرأة أليست متدينة والمفروض تصبر على قضاء الله لماذا تحزن هكذا ؟؟
هل لي أن أحب ؟؟ أم سيقولون هذه كيف تنصح الناس أن لا يكون في قلوبهم الا الله وها هي تحب وتسعد بحبها وقلبها ونبضاته؟؟
هل ممكن أن يخطئ ابني وابنتي ؟؟ أم سيقولون هؤلاء أبناء الشيخة التي تعلم وتربي الناس على الدين ولا تستطيع تربية اولادها .. 
هل أنا ملاك لا أخطئ؟؟؟ هل أولادي ملائكة أم أننا نبقى من البشر؟؟
فليقولوا .. كل ما يحلو لهم
لتنال الاخلاص يجب أن يتساوى عندك الذم والمدح ولا تهتم لا لمدح ولا لذم!!!

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

لماذا نحب أن يتراجع من ظَلَمَنَا عن ظلمه  ويتواضع من تكبّر علينا في يوم وينصلح ويعتذر لنا وإن فعل نسعد جدا ولا  تكاد تسعنا الفرحة ! وإن لم يفعل نبقى على أمل أنه في يوم من الأيام  سيتراجع ويعرف خطؤه !!!! أمّا إن صادَقَنَا نعجب!!! 

لماذا نغتاب المدير ولا تعجبنا تصرفاته ولا  ظلمه ولا نفاقه ولا ولا ولا ثم نفتخر بأنفسنا أنه هاتفنا ليسأل عنا مثلا أو  يتفقدنا بشكل خاص وإن جلس معنا وانفرد بالكلام معنا قليلا نستمتع بقهقهاته  حتى وإن كانت أحيانا مصطنعه !!!

لماذا نصف الشعب في كل البلدان لا يحبون  الملك ومعترضون على ظلمه وعلى وعلى وعلى وفي لحظة إن زارهم في رمضان أو دخل  بيتهم وشرب قهوتهم أو أدّى لهم خدمة مستعصية احترموه وبجّلوه وصار أغلى  وأفضل ملك ووو !!!! 

لماذا تصل المسائل بين الزوجين للمحاكم  والقضايا والإهانات وربما للضرب وووو ثم وقت الاتفاق على الطلاق كلمة حب من  الزوج تمحو كل شيء ويعود القلب لينبض من جديد متناسيا كل شيء والعكس صحيح  لماذا حين يسأم الرجل تسلط زوجته ونكدها وغيرتها البلهاء وتكبرها عليه وعلى  أهله وإهانتهم ويكاد يطلقها تهمس له أنها آسفة لم تقصد كل هذا السوء يدندن  بهذا الاعتذار ويراه شيء غير طبيعي وشيء كبير منها أن تعتذر له وتحب وجوده  بالرغم من ازدراءها له !!!!!

لماذا ؟؟؟ فعلا أتمنى أن أعلم هل ربما لأننا  طيبون زيادة لا نحب أن يدخلوا جهنم بسبب ظلمهم لنا أو تكبّرهم علينا أو أو   أم لأنها بلاهة ملتصقه ببعضنا وليس الكل فهناك أشخاص قساة لا يعتذرون ولا  يعودون للحق ولا يهمهم حتى ظلم الناس لهم لأنهم هم أيضا يظلمون الناس بنفس  الطريقة أو بغيرها 

هل هناك جواب ؟؟!!

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

(ولقد خلقنا الإنسان في كبد)

- تحبه ويزهد بها ويحب غيرها وتزهد به 
- تحبه ويحبها ولا يجد من فقره الطعام فيهرب الحب 
- تحبه ويحبها وميسوران ولا ينجبان الأولاد
- تحبه ويحبها ولكنها لا تنجب فتبكي وتتحسر فيتزوج لأجل الأولاد فلا تحتمل وتطلب الطلاق
- تحبه ويحبها ولكنه لا ينجب ويبكي ويتحسر فتبقى معه مغمومة تريد الاولاد أو تتركه وتتزوج
- تحبه ويحبها ويتزوجان ثم يكتشفان عجزه فتخلعه
- تحبه وهي ميسورة الحال ويحبها وهو من طبقة أقل لا يسكت من حولها حتى تقتنع أن اختيارها من البداية خاطئ 
- تحبه ويحبها ويكره أمها وتسلطها عليه وعلى بيته فيطلقها
- تحبه ويحبها وتكره أمه وتدخلها المستمر والتصاق عريسها بأمه فتطلب الطلاق
- يأتي ليخطبها وكل من حولها يتمتم (حرام تستاهل أحسن من هيك) فتبقى وحيدة الى أن تموت
- يأتي ليخطبها فتعجبه ويبدأ الزنّ قصيرة طويلة سمراء ... لا يعود ... يتزوج من جميلة لكن ينقصها الفهم والعقل فيطلقها أو يعيش بنكد
- يعجبها متدين وخلوق لكن ليس متعلم فيرفض أهلها ويزوجوها من هو من مستواهم   لا تمر لحظة الا وتنقم عليهم لأنها تعتقد أنها لو تزوجت الذي أعجبها  لكانت  حياتها أحلى
- يخطبها يقطع في الصلاة وهي كذلك بعد عشر سنين يتطور خوفها من الله وتلتزم   جدا وحدها وهو يعمل خارج البيت وما زال على نفس الحال ونفس درجة الالتزام   .. فتطلب الطلاق
- يحبها تحبه ويحبوا أطفالهم تتدهور سيارتهم فيموت الأطفال أو تموت الأم أو تترمل الأم أو يصيب أحدهم الشلل
- تحبه ويحبها وحالهم واولادهم ميسور وكل شيء على ما يرام ثم أصيبت بالمرض الخطير هي أو هو أو أحد الأبناء
- يعيشون بأمان لكن بما كسبت أيديهم تقوم الحروب في بلادهم حتى لا يعلم أحدهم فيمَ يقتل 

بالله ..
من هذا الذي خلقه الله ليرتاح في هذه الدنيا دلوني عليه !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## أم كريم

> (ولقد خلقنا الإنسان في كبد)
> 
> - تحبه ويزهد بها ويحب غيرها وتزهد به 
> - تحبه ويحبها ولا يجد من فقره الطعام فيهرب الحب 
> - تحبه ويحبها وميسوران ولا ينجبان الأولاد
> - تحبه ويحبها ولكنها لا تنجب فتبكي وتتحسر فيتزوج لأجل الأولاد فلا تحتمل وتطلب الطلاق
> - تحبه ويحبها ولكنه لا ينجب ويبكي ويتحسر فتبقى معه مغمومة تريد الاولاد أو تتركه وتتزوج
> - تحبه ويحبها ويتزوجان ثم يكتشفان عجزه فتخلعه
> - تحبه وهي ميسورة الحال ويحبها وهو من طبقة أقل لا يسكت من حولها حتى تقتنع أن اختيارها من البداية خاطئ 
> ...


يا رب سلم -إبتسامة- رائع ما كتبت جزاك الله الجنة

كن مع الله ولا تبالي

من أراد زاداً ... فالتقوى تكفيه

ومن أراد عزاً ...فالإسلام يكفيه

ومن أراد عدلاً ... فحكم الله يكفيه
...
ومن أراد جليساً ... فالقرآن يكفيه

ومن أراد زينة ... فالعلم يكفيه

ومن أراد واعظاً ... فالموت يكفيه

ومن أراد أنيساً ... فذكر الله يكفيه

ومن أراد غنى ... فالقناعة تكفيه

ومن أراد جمالاً ... فالأخلاق تكفيه

ومن أراد راحةً ... فالآخرة تكفيه

ومن لم يكفه كل هذا ... فالنار تكفيه

الدنيا الدنية هي دار الإبتلاء و الإمتحان و هي ملعونة -إبتسامة- ملعون ما فيها إلا ذكر الله

أرى الأحبة من دنياي قد رحلوا   ***          إلى الجنان في خضرائها نزلوا
أرى الصحاب حولي و قد هجروا ***        دنيا المتاعب من أكدارها رحلوا
يا رب إخواني باعوا نفوسهم      ***             لرفعة الدين من أجله قتلوا
فذاك أبو بكر يا رب ترحمه      ***              أمضى الحياة خائفا وجلُ
يبكيه محراب و صوت مأذنة     ***           و مصحف مكي بالليل يبتهل
و بردة بيضاء مازلت أذكرها     ***             خفيفة النسج من أعتق الحللُ

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

بارك الله فيك أختي أم كريم ويسر الله لك كل أمر عسير
شكرا لمرورك

----------


## ليندا نور

الفاضلة أم البراء...
لو أن الحياة و الموت كانتا بهذه الآلية...
ولو أن مصائر البشر سارت على هذه الأقيسة المنطقية...
لكان فنيَ الكون منذ زمن بعيد..
انما تبنى البيوت على الاحسان لا على الحب و الغرام
اما عن الموت و الشلل و الداء العياء... فذلك قضاء ربي و قد كان أمرا مفعولا..
في الرضا راحة أكيدة...
و إن مع العسر يسرا

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> الفاضلة أم البراء...
> لو أن الحياة و الموت كانتا بهذه الآلية...
> 
> الفاضلة ليندا :
> عن أي آلية تتكلمين أختي أنا فقط أضرب أمثلة تحدث كل يوم ولم أحصر الموت والحياة بهذه الأمثلة 
> 
> ولو أن مصائر البشر سارت على هذه الأقيسة المنطقية...
> لكان فنيَ الكون منذ زمن بعيد..
> 
> ...



بارك الله فيك وشكرا لتعليقك ومرورك الكريم

----------


## هدير

> (ولقد خلقنا الإنسان في كبد)
> 
> - تحبه ويزهد بها ويحب غيرها وتزهد به 
> - تحبه ويحبها ولا يجد من فقره الطعام فيهرب الحب 
> - تحبه ويحبها وميسوران ولا ينجبان الأولاد
> - تحبه ويحبها ولكنها لا تنجب فتبكي وتتحسر فيتزوج لأجل الأولاد فلا تحتمل وتطلب الطلاق
> - تحبه ويحبها ولكنه لا ينجب ويبكي ويتحسر فتبقى معه مغمومة تريد الاولاد أو تتركه وتتزوج
> - تحبه ويحبها ويتزوجان ثم يكتشفان عجزه فتخلعه
> - تحبه وهي ميسورة الحال ويحبها وهو من طبقة أقل لا يسكت من حولها حتى تقتنع أن اختيارها من البداية خاطئ 
> ...



قيل للإمام أحمد ، متى يجد العبد الراحة ؟ قال :حين يضع أول قدم في الجنة
اللهم لا تحرمنا منها

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> قيل للإمام أحمد ، متى يجد العبد الراحة ؟ قال :حين يضع أول قدم في الجنة
> اللهم لا تحرمنا منها


اللهم آمين

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

هل أنتِ أم ؟ 
هل حين تزوري حتى ابنتك وتلمحي بيتها غير مرتب كما تهوى نفسك تتذمري وتقومي ترتبي لها البيت أولا :
حتى يلاحظ الزوج أنك مرتبة وحاولتِ أن تكون ابنتك مثلك ولم يجدي نفعا  فتحاولي أن توقظي شبابك مع زوج ابنتك الذي بالكاد يحتمل جلستك معه ولا تهمه  قصصك حين كنتِ شابة ولم يكن أحد بنشاطك ولا يجاريك بشيء 
ثانيا : 
حتى تبقي تلوكي بهذه القصة للقاصي والداني وتفضحي ابنتك الى أن يعايرها كل  من سمع بقصة بيتها وإهمالها لأولادها في ذلك اليوم وبرأيك في كل يوم !

هل أنتِ أم تحدث زوج ابنتها عن محاسن ابنتها وعن احترام من حولها لها وحب  العائلة لها وكل أمر ايجابيي يخصها أم لا تتواني في الشكوى من كل أمر تريه  سيّء بها فينتقل حنقك على بعض تصرفاتها الى استهانة بابنتك دون احساس منك  أنك هكذا تخربي بيتها لأن بعض الأزواج الا من رحم ربي كلهم آذن صاغية ولا  تنفع معهم العبارة العامية المتداولة بين الأمهات ( بدعي على ابني وبدعي  على اللي بيقول آمين)

أليس من المحتمل أن الأولاد سيكون وضعهم مختلف مع أزواجهم ولربما هداهم  الله في فترة متأخرة ؟؟ اذن لماذا تعطي انطباع مبدئي سيء عنهم للناس حتى لو  استمر أذاهم لا نفضحهم لأن بفضحهم لا يبقى سبب لتراجعهم عن الخطأ
لماذا تصرخي على ابنتك أو ابنك أمام أولادهم وزوجاتهم ألا تعلمي أنك تقللي من احترامهم لآبائهم وأمهاتهم
لماذا تنكري على ابنتك أو ابنك بوجود شريك حياتهم فلا يعود الاحترام موجود وربما نفسيات مريضة تبدأ باللمز والهمز
لماذا يجب أن تكون الجارة على علم مسبق بما يحدث مع أولادك وزوجك أول بأول  وليتها الجارة فقط بل أخوك وأختك والكل بات يعرف كل شيء عن كل نفر من أهل  بيتك

وإن حصل ذلك فعلا كما قالت لي أخت من الأخوات فهل بالرغم من حبنا لأمهاتنا واحترامنا لهم نضعهم في خانة من نحذر من الكلام أمامهم ؟؟؟
سؤال للأخوات المجربات هل هذا يحصل فعلا دون انتباه منا أم ماذا ؟؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

> سؤال للأخوات المجربات هل هذا يحصل فعلا دون انتباه منا أم ماذا ؟؟


نعم بكل أسف يحدث, ومن أمهات فاضلات لا تنطوي قلوبهن بقدر ما تنطوي على حب بناتهن!
بيد أن التحدث من دون تفكر يوقعهن في مثل ذلك!
ولست أذكر من مرة أتتني رسالة تشكو فيها الابنة من مثل ذلك وتعرض مواقف متناقضة بعضها يبين حب الوالدة وبعضها يجسد ما تفضلتِ بطرحه.

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

الحمد لله على سلامتك يا غاليه أسأل الله أن يكون غيابك لخير
اشتقنا لك

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

نظرت اليه كما كنت أفعل في كل ليلة لكني لم أجده بيد أن النجوم حوله ما زالت مكانها وتنتظر رجوعه ..
في كل ليلة أستأنس بمنظر القمر في السماء وأسبِّح الخالق وأعظمه على هذا المنظر الذي يطمئن النفس ويشرح الصدر 
أتمعّن في شكله من بعيد فإذا به ثلثيه شفاف والضوء فيه خافت يظهر لك أنه  كالخيال وهكذا هم أغلب النساء.. وثلث منه يظهر أنه قاسي.. ضوء مكتمل لا يشف  ولا يصف ولا يكون بنفسه زينه  :Smile: 
وهكذا هم أغلب الرجال.. والدنيا ثلثيها نساء وثلث من الرجال .. وهناك فلسفة  ثالثة أني شعرت مرة أن القمر كله كالرجل ثلثيه شفاف لتحتمله المرأة وثلث  قاسي ليحتمل عراك الدنيا .. لكن إن كان القمر كله رجل إذن أين المرأة ؟
سبحان من خلق وصوّر فأحسن التصوير                                                                                                  __________________

----------


## أم هانئ

أم البراء أيتها العزيزة دعكِ من القمر والنجوم ودعينا على الأرض .... ابتسامة

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> أم البراء أيتها العزيزة دعكِ من القمر والنجوم ودعينا على الأرض .... ابتسامة


والله يا أم هانئ أنا بقول نبقى على القمر أحسن على الأقل هناك الصخرة تبدو صخرة لا كالأرض وردة وفيها من الأشواك ما فيها ... ابتسامات

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

يظل الانسان مثل قلم الرصاص

تبريه العثرات ليكتب بخط أجمل

وهكذا حتى يفنى القلم

فلا يبقى له الا جميل ما كتب !!!



منقول 

 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				____

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> يظل الانسان مثل قلم الرصاص
> 
> تبريه العثرات ليكتب بخط أجمل
> 
> وهكذا حتى يفنى القلم
> 
> فلا يبقى له الا جميل ما كتب !!!
> 
> منقول 
> ...


أو قبيحه (ابتسامة)
نسأل الله السلامة

وكما قال الشاعر:
وما من كاتب إلا سيفنى....ويبقى الدهر ما كتبت يداه
فلا تكتب بكفك غير شيء....يسرك في القيامة أن تراه

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> أو قبيحه (ابتسامة)
> نسأل الله السلامة
> 
> وكما قال الشاعر:
> وما من كاتب إلا سيفنى....ويبقى الدهر ما كتبت يداه
> فلا تكتب بكفك غير شيء....يسرك في القيامة أن تراه


نعم والله أو قبيحه مثل الندوب من الجراح تعلِّم ولا تمحى

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> نعم والله أو قبيحه مثل الندوب من الجراح تعلِّم ولا تمحى


أعترض (ابتسامة)

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> أعترض (ابتسامة)



اعتراض غير مبرر ممنوع من الصرف  :Smile: )))

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

*قال  ابن القيم:

 "أذكار الصباح والمساء بمثابة (الدرع) كلما زادت سماكته لم  يتأثر صاحبه بل تصل قوة الدرع أن يعود السهم على من أطلقه..*

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> اعتراض غير مبرر ممنوع من الصرف )))


خطأ نحوي!
(ابتسامة)

----------


## خنساء

> (ولقد خلقنا الإنسان في كبد)
> 
> - تحبه ويزهد بها ويحب غيرها وتزهد به 
> - تحبه ويحبها ولا يجد من فقره الطعام فيهرب الحب 
> - تحبه ويحبها وميسوران ولا ينجبان الأولاد
> - تحبه ويحبها ولكنها لا تنجب فتبكي وتتحسر فيتزوج لأجل الأولاد فلا تحتمل وتطلب الطلاق
> - تحبه ويحبها ولكنه لا ينجب ويبكي ويتحسر فتبقى معه مغمومة تريد الاولاد أو تتركه وتتزوج
> - تحبه ويحبها ويتزوجان ثم يكتشفان عجزه فتخلعه
> - تحبه وهي ميسورة الحال ويحبها وهو من طبقة أقل لا يسكت من حولها حتى تقتنع أن اختيارها من البداية خاطئ 
> ...


الله...الله
رائعة يا أم البراء ,بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

عائض القرني يصف زوجته

يقول د: عائض القرني:
قبل أن أنام بلحظات وأنا على الفراش قبل كم ليله التفت إلى زوجتي وتأملت شكلها وهي نائمة، فقلت في نفسي ..

المسكينة بعد أن عاشت بين أبويها وأهلها سنين جاءت لتنام بجانب رجل غريب  عنها وتركت بيت الوالدين وتركت الدلع على الوالدين وتركت التمتع في بيت  أهلها وجاءت إلى رجل يأمرها بالمعروف وينهاها عن المنكر وتخدمه في ما يرضي  الله
وكل ذلك بأمر الدين سبحان الله !
ومن
ثم تساءلت بيني وبين نفسي :
كيف هان على بعض الرجال أن يضربوا زوجاتهم بكل قسوة بعد أن تركت بيت أهلها وأتت إليه .
كيف هان على بعض الرجال أن يخرج مع الصحبة ويذهب إلى المطاعم ويأكل ولا يبالي بمن في بيته ..
كيف هان على بعض الرجال أن يجعل مدة جلوسه خارج البيت أكثر من جلوسه مع زوجته وأبناءه ..
كيف هان على بعض الرجال أن يجعل البيت سجن لزوجته لا يخرجها ولا يأتنس معها .
كيف هان على بعض الرجال أن يجعل زوجته تنام وفي قلبها قهر على شئ ما وفي عينها دمعة تخنقها ..
كيف هان على بعض الرجال أن يسافر ويترك زوجته وأولاده ولا يبالي بمصيرهم في مدة غيابه ..
كيف هان على بعض الرجال أن ينام مع إمرأة غريبة وزوجته الطاهرة في البيت تنتام وحيدة ؟

.....

نعم هذه عينة من الرجال التي تفتقدها الأمة .
نحتاج أمثالك أيها الرجل الإنسان
في زمن باتت به الإنسانية نادرة كرجالها .         


انتهى النقل                                                                                     __________________

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليكِ.

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

قال :الشيخ محمد العثيمين رحمه الله ما كان التوفيق بيتاً تسكنونَه ، ولا شخصًا تعاشرونه ، ولا ثوبًا ترتدونه !التّوفيق غيث إنْ أذنَ الله بهطوله على حياتك ما شقيت أبدًا !فاستمطروه بالصلاة والدّعاء ، وحسن الظن بالله وحسن الظن بالناس دائمًا .وحتى تتيقن أن المسألة هي مسألة "توفيق" ، انظر إلى " الذكر " من أسهلِ أسهل الطاعات ، لكن لا يوفق له إلا قليل ..اللهم أعنّا على ذكرك وشكرك وحُسن عبادتك..آمين

----------


## لجين الندى

> قال :الشيخ محمد العثيمين رحمه الله ما كان التوفيق بيتاً تسكنونَه ، ولا شخصًا تعاشرونه ، ولا ثوبًا ترتدونه !التّوفيق غيث إنْ أذنَ الله بهطوله على حياتك ما شقيت أبدًا !فاستمطروه بالصلاة والدّعاء ، وحسن الظن بالله وحسن الظن بالناس دائمًا .وحتى تتيقن أن المسألة هي مسألة "توفيق" ، انظر إلى " الذكر " من أسهلِ أسهل الطاعات ، لكن لا يوفق له إلا قليل ..اللهم أعنّا على ذكرك وشكرك وحُسن عبادتك..آمين


اللهم آمين
أحسن الله اليكِ أم البراء .. ونفع بك .. وزادك علما ..

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> اللهم آمين
> أحسن الله اليكِ أم البراء .. ونفع بك .. وزادك علما ..


واليك أحسن الله أخيتي
بورك في مرورك

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

قلت لابنتي وقد انقضى من عمرها أربع سنوات :
هل تريدي أن يغضب الله عليك ويضعك في النار ؟ (طبعا كنت قد رغبت بالجنة كثيرا)
قالت : لا
قلت : اذن لماذا لا تطيعيني ودائما ترفضي ما أطلبه منك ؟ حتى ألعابك لا  ترتبي منها شيء .. وبذلك لا تبريني ألا تري كيف أبر أمي وأستجيب لأوامرها
فبدأت بالبكاء وقالت : لا أريد أن أذهب للنار ان ذهبت للنار ستبكي أنتِ عليّ لأنك تحبيني !!!!!!!!!!!!!

**************
فحضر ببالي الأمهات يتركن بناتهنّ عرضه لجهنّم حين يتركنهنّ يلبسن ما يردن  ويعتقدن ما يردن ثم يدّعين أنهنّ يفعلن ذلك لشدة محبتها بابنتها !!!!!!!
فإن كانت البنت ذات الأربع سنوات فهمت الأمر فاتقين الله في بناتكنّ..

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> أحسن الله إليكِ.


أعذريني غاليتي لم أر ردك الا الان
واليك أحسن الرحمن

----------


## خنساء

جميل يا أم البراء
بَرئتِ من الذّنوب,وجُزيتِ خيرا.

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> جميل يا أم البراء
> بَرئتِ من الذّنوب,وجُزيتِ خيرا.


جمل الله أيامك بالطاعات
شكرا لمرورك أخيتي

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

*حدود العلاقة بين المسلم والمشرك

قال الله عز و جل في سورة الممتحنة :
"يَـٰٓأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُوا۟ لَا  تَتَّخِذُوا۟ عَدُوِّى وَعَدُوَّكُمْ أَوْلِيَآءَ تُلْقُونَ إِلَيْهِم  بِٱلْمَوَدَّةِ وَقَدْ كَفَرُوا۟ بِمَا جَآءَكُم مِّنَ ٱلْحَقِّ  يُخْرِجُونَ ٱلرَّسُولَ وَإِيَّاكُمْ ۙ أَن تُؤْمِنُوا۟ بِٱللَّهِ  رَبِّكُمْ إِن كُنتُمْ خَرَجْتُمْ جِهَـٰدًۭا فِى سَبِيلِى وَٱبْتِغَآءَ  مَرْضَاتِى ۚ تُسِرُّونَ إِلَيْهِم بِٱلْمَوَدَّةِ وَأَنَا۠ أَعْلَمُ  بِمَآ أَخْفَيْتُمْ وَمَآ أَعْلَنتُمْ ۚ وَمَن يَفْعَلْهُ مِنكُمْ فَقَدْ  ضَلَّ سَوَآءَ ٱلسَّبِيلِ1

يظن البعض أنّ الموده مثل البر و الصحيح أنه يجب التفريق بين المودة والبر

في نفس السورة قال الله عز و جل:
" لَّا يَنْهَىٰكُمُ ٱللَّهُ عَنِ ٱلَّذِينَ لَمْ  يُقَـٰتِلُوكُمْ فِى ٱلدِّينِ وَلَمْ يُخْرِجُوكُم مِّن دِيَـٰرِكُمْ أَن  تَبَرُّوهُمْ وَتُقْسِطُوٓا۟ إِلَيْهِمْ ۚ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ يُحِبُّ  ٱلْمُقْسِطِين  َ "8

فمنعنا الله عز وجل من إلقاء المودة للنصارى و أباح لنا برّهم فالآية  الأولى نزلت في الصحابي حاطب بن أبي بلتعه حين أوحى الله عز و جل الى  الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم أن بعث حاطب برساله مع امرأة ليفشي سر غزو  الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام لقريش فأرسل علياً رضي الله عنه لجلب الرسالة, وأتى  بها الى الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم فتفاجأ حاطب رضي الله عنه  بانكشاف أمره فقال يا رسول الله والله ما فعلت هذا كفرا و لا رضا بالكفر  بعد الايمان و لكن أردت ان اتخذ يدا عند هؤلاء يحفظون بها قرابتي "باطنه  مؤمن وظاهره نفاق و مودّة للمشركين " فرد النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم : صدق
و أراد عمر أن يضرب عنق حاطب و قال أنّه خان الله و رسوله و خان المؤمنين  فقال الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم: يا عمر لعل الله اطلع على اهل بدر وقال  اعملوا ما شئتم فاني قد غفرت لكم
آية (تلقون اليهم بالمودة) ممكن أن يقول أحدهم أن المودة عمل قلبي ولا يعلم  ما في القلوب الا الله اذن لننظر الى القرائن في الخارج التي تدل على  المودة مثل حضور أفراح الكافرين و حضور جنائزهم و حضور المناسبات السعيده  عندهم وتهنئتهم بأعيادهم، وبذلك أنكر الله على المؤمنين أن يلقوا المودة و  لو بالظاهر وهذا ما فعله حاطب رضي الله عنه

و قال القرطبي وغيره : تلقون اليهم بالمودة (أي بالظاهر) قال تعالى في سورة النساء :
" وَقَدْ نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِى ٱلْكِتَـٰبِ أَنْ إِذَا سَمِعْتُمْ  ءَايَـٰتِ ٱللَّهِ يُكْفَرُ بِهَا وَيُسْتَهْزَأُ بِهَا فَلَا تَقْعُدُوا۟  مَعَهُمْ حَتَّىٰ يَخُوضُوا۟ فِى حَدِيثٍ غَيْرِهِۦٓ ۚ إِنَّكُمْ إِذًۭا  مِّثْلُهُمْ ۗ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ جَامِعُ ٱلْمُنَـٰفِقِ  نَ وَٱلْكَـٰفِرِين    فِى جَهَنَّمَ جَمِيعًا "140

فان جالس رجل مسلم رجل مشرك يستهزئ بالله ورسوله سوّى الله بينهما في الحكم لان الظاهر من الامر الاستهزاء والسكوت عليه
أمّا البرّ فلا يشترط فيه المحبة القلبية والود، فمن الممكن أن تكره احدهم و تحسن اليه، قال الله عز و جل في سورة المجادلة :
لَّا تَجِدُ قَوْمًۭا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِٱللَّهِ  وَٱلْيَوْمِ ٱلْءَاخِرِ يُوَآدُّونَ مَنْ حَآدَّ ٱللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُۥ  وَلَوْ كَانُوٓا۟ ءَابَآءَهُمْ أَوْ أَبْنَآءَهُمْ أَوْ إِخْوَ*ٰنَهُمْ  أَوْ عَشِيرَتَهُمْ ۚ أُو۟لَـٰٓئِكَ كَتَبَ فِى قُلُوبِهِمُ ٱلْإِيمَـٰنَ  وَأَيَّدَهُم بِرُوحٍۢ مِّنْهُ ۖ وَيُدْخِلُهُمْ جَنَّـٰتٍۢ تَجْرِى مِن  تَحْتِهَا ٱلْأَنْهَـٰرُ خَـٰلِدِينَ فِيهَا ۚ رَضِىَ ٱللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ  وَرَضُوا۟ عَنْهُ ۚ أُو۟لَـٰٓئِكَ حِزْبُ ٱللَّهِ ۚ أَلَآ إِنَّ حِزْبَ  ٱللَّهِ هُمُ ٱلْمُفْلِحُون  َ22

و ذكر الآباء أيضا في سورة لقمان (وان جاهداك على أن تشرك بي ما ليس لك به  علم فلا تطعهما و صاحبهما في الدنيا معروفا)15 و هذه المصاحبه هي البرّ دون  المحبّة، و قد امر الله الاحسان و البر حتى مع الحيوانات حين قال الرسول  عليه الصلاة و السلام اذا ذبحتم فأحسنوا الذبحه
جاء رجل الى عمر رضي الله عنه و بعد حوار دار بينهما قال له عمر : اني لا  احبك فقال : يا أمير المؤمنين أينقصني ذلك من حقي شيأ قال : لا

نقلا بتصرف من كلام الشيخ أبو اسحق الحويني*

----------


## حكمة

فاتني الكثير .. فعدت أقرأ من جديد  :Smile: 
جزيتِ خيرا أم البراء

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> فاتني الكثير .. فعدت أقرأ من جديد 
> جزيتِ خيرا أم البراء


في انتظارك لم نذهب الى مكان  :Smile:

----------


## ليلى الفهد

بارك الله فيك إختي العزيزة

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> بارك الله فيك إختي العزيزة


وفيك بارك الرحمن وحياك الله بيننا

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

في الانتظار

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> في الانتظار


تكرمي

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

*
نزلتا من سيارة أجرة هي وصديقة لها وكنت بانتظارهما عند المسجد فلما وصلتا  تعجبتا لمنظري سواد بسواد ركبتا سيارتي وقالت واحده منما أنا جيسيكا  وصديقتي كاثلين من أمريكا قلت أهلا بكما قالتا: أين هو البيت قلت الطريق  طويله لكن ربما ثلث ساعه ونصل مع الزحمه قالت جيسيكا : ما اسمك ؟ فأجبت ..  وسألت الثانية : هل انت متزوجة ؟ قلت نعم .. قالت هل عندك أطفال؟ قلت اثنين  .. قالت كم أعمارهم ؟ قلت عائشة انقضى من عمرها 4 سنوات ونصف والبراء  سنتين و7 اشهر .. قالت : هل تعملي ؟ قلت كنت أعمل والحمد لله الان تفرغت  لأولادي ..
قلت: ما يعجبكما في الأردن ؟ قالت نحبها الأردن لطيفة . قلت ماهي مهنتكما  هنا؟ قالت: ندرِّس الانجليزية. قلت وهل لديكما أسئلة عن الاسلام ؟ قالتا لا  !! قلت: اذن لماذا واعدتما صديقتي للذهاب لشيختنا ؟ قالت جيسيكا أنا لا  أحب الأديان لكن أحب أن أتكلم عن الله !!!
قلت : ممتاز .. أي اله ؟؟
قالت:ماذا
قلت : أي واحد عندكم ثلاثة ؟
قالت : اه أي واحد لا يهم !!!
قالت كاتلين : أحب أن أتكلم عن قصص الأنبياء
قلت : القصص في الانجيل تقصدي؟
قالت : نعم
قلت أي انجيل فيهم .. ابتسامات
لم تجب.
فقلت : انا قرأت كم قصه في انجيلكم مثلا عن سيدنا موسى كيف قفز على أسطح الجيران وزنا بزوجة جاره
وسيدنا أيوب أخذتاه بناته الى الجبل وأسكرتاه اول يوم زنا بالأولى وحملت  واليوم الثاني زنا بابنته الثانيه وحملت منه .. أم قصة شمشون والشعر أم سفر  نشيد الإنشاد الذي يتغزل الرب بحبيبته وجسدها ولا استطيع الشرح أراكنّ  صغيرات نوعا ما وهذا السِّفْر كنيستكم منعت قراءته الا من قِبَل الكبار فقط  . ابتسااااامات
قالت جيسيكا : انت عن ماذا تتكلمين ؟؟ هذه الامور لا توجد في الانجيل
قلت: بلى انا قرأتها بنفسي
قالت الانجيل كلمات الله حفظها بحفظه كما تؤمنوا انه حفظ القرآن
قلت : نعم حفظ القرآن لكن الانجيل تغيرت محتوياته قالت ما الفرق اليس  الانجيل ايضا كلمات الله لماذا لا يمكن ان يحفظه من التغيير الذي تدّعيه
قلت لأن الإسلام جاء متمم ومكمل للديانات ونسخ الأحكام السابقة كلها ومكتوب  عندنا بالقرآن أنكم سوف تحرفون الكلم وأنكم ستأكلون الخنزير وستعبدون  الصليب .
وصلنا لبيت الشيخه
جلسنا
فبدأت الشيخه تستوضح الهدف من الجلسه فلم نجد غير انّهما لم تعتقدا انهما  ستقابلا ملتزمات بالدين انمّا مسلمات بالاسم فقط لسنا كالبقية
قلت: هي تحب ان تتكلم عن الله الثلاثه بواحد بعيدا عن الديانات
قالت الشيخه :ممتاز
انت اسمك جيسيكا
قالت: نعم
قالت: وجميله وطويله ووو
سألت الشيخه: ماذا تعني الواو هذه
فأجابت جيسيكا : تعني ايضا
قالت: ممتاز
لكن هل جميله وطويله اسماء لجسيكا أم صفات لها
قالت: صفات
قالت: اذن الشخص واحد والصفات كثيره
قالت: نعم
قالت: طيب اذا قلنا جيسيكا وأم البراء وأم محمد وأم ... هل هم نفس الشخص ويحملن نفس الصفات؟
قالت: لا
قالت: اذن ربك ثلاثة كلٌّ له اسمه وصفاته الخاصه به
غضبت جيسيكا وقالت: لا اريد مقارنه
قلنا نحن نتكلم عن الله ان صفاته كلها ليس لها شبيه ومختلفه عن البشر، قالت: نعم.
قالت الشيخه: طيب كيف للرب ولد كالبشر ؟
صار مثلنا نحن نحتاج للولد وللزوج او الزوجه فهل ربكم محتاج لهم ؟ اذا كان هكذا فهو لا يستحق ان يُعبد
غضبت كاثلين
قالت: هي ارادة الله ان يكون له ابن بشر حتى يشعرنا انه قريب منا
قلت وهل حين يكون لي ولد وحيد احبه بشغف أضحي به واسمح للناس بقتله تضحية لعيون البشر؟؟؟؟؟
حاشاه
ثم لماذا تضعون الصليب على صدوركم فرحانين بصلبه؟
قالت: لا لكن لكي نتذكر انه فدانا على الصليب
قلت: وان رموه رميا بالرصاص تعلقوا في صدوركم السلاح ؟؟!!
قالت: نعم.
قلت: أنت تناقشينا بعواطف ونحن نناقشك بثوابت وقواعد وأسس
قلت : هل رأيتِ كم قسيس دخل الاسلام هل سمعتيهم ؟ قالت : نعم سمعتهم وأنا حزينه أنهم خرجوا من حظيرة الجنة!!!!
سالت جيسيكا : لماذا الذي يعود للأرض المسيح لا أحد آخر
أجابت الشيخه : لأنه نبي فلو كان اله لما غاب اصلا حتى يعود
ثم قالت: هل تتحدوني اني استطيع الدعاء باسم المسيح لواحده متألمه الان وتشفى فورا؟
قلنا : شيختنا وانا ركبنا تؤلمنا تعالي قومي. قالت اكيد ؟ قلنا نعم قومي
وضعت يدها على ركبة الشيخه وقرأت وتمتمت بالانجليزي وباسم المسيح ووو
فلما انتهت قالت لها الشيخه: نفس الالم
وجاء دوري
قرأت وانتهت فقمت واذ بالالم تلاشى فضحكتُ وأنكرت أنّ شيئا تغير
فاستغربت جيسيكا
ابتسااامات
خرجتا من البيت غاضبات لربهم
فقلت يا جماعه راح الالم.. الحقيقه ان شغل الجن معهم متقن فضحك الجميع سالت  شيختي هل قرأتِ اية الكرسي قالت نعم لذلك لم أشفَ فقلت انا نسيت فعدنا  للضحك وابشركنّ ان الحدث له ايام عاد الالم كما هو وأشد لركبتي والحمد لله
خرجتا مفلستين وخصوصا أنهما استشهدتا بمسألة الشفاء
وهو ليس عبره فعلم الطاقه والشركيات والبوذيين والريكي فيه شفاء موهوم كاذب، والجنّ يصاحبهم جميعا اللهم إنّا نسالك العفو والعافيه
_______________*

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> *فقلت يا جماعه راح الالم.. الحقيقه ان شغل الجن معهم متقن فضحك الجميع سالت شيختي هل قرأتِ اية الكرسي قالت نعم لذلك لم أشفَ فقلت انا نسيت فعدنا للضحك وابشركنّ ان الحدث له ايام عاد الالم كما هو وأشد لركبتي والحمد لله
> خرجتا مفلستين وخصوصا أنهما استشهدتا بمسألة الشفاء
> وهو ليس عبره فعلم الطاقه والشركيات والبوذيين والريكي فيه شفاء موهوم كاذب، والجنّ يصاحبهم جميعا اللهم إنّا نسالك العفو والعافيه*


جريئة أنت 
تسمحي لها بلمسك ولا تقرأي آية الكرسي أيضا

لو كنت مكانك لما سمحت لها بلمسي أصلا (ابتسامة)

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> جريئة أنت 
> تسمحي لها بلمسك ولا تقرأي آية الكرسي أيضا
> 
> لو كنت مكانك لما سمحت لها بلمسي أصلا (ابتسامة)


لماذا يا سارة البنت حلوة وايدها حنينه .. ابتسامات

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

لي قصة مع أحد شيوخ الجن 

الخلاصة : كنت أقرأ عليه القرآن للإجازة فسأل سؤالين لي ولأخت كانت معي عرفت من السؤال أنه من هؤلاء..وصديقتي طيبة ترد عليه أما أنا فــ
كادت قدمي تأخذ قلبي ويهربان من المكان ثم ينادوني لألحق بهم (ابتسامة)

وبعد أن خرجت "سالمة" قلت لصديقتي والله ما أذهب له مرة أخرى ...احنا ناقصين 

وأنت جالسة معها وترقيك...اللهم سلم سلم 

قلتُ جريئة

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

= اعتقد بعد الذي تفوهت به أمس وأنا في حالة غليان  وغضب ان الله لن يغفر لي وأنه لم يكتب لي الا العذاب واني لاستحق عذابه  لسوء صنيعي وافعالي 

-  استغفري كثيرا واذكري الله وتوبي وان شاء الله سيغفر الله لك

=  لكن لساني تطاول على رب العزة وكأنك تحولتِ الى قول المرجئة (لا يضر مع الايمان معصية )

-  هذا يأس من روح الله وتثبيط من الشيطان لك حتى تصلي لمرحلة تقولي لا  فائدة أنا في النار يعني في النار!!! مع أن الله عز وجل قد وعدنا في كتابه  أنه ممكن أن يغفر الذنوب جميعا الا أن يشرك به !!! فلو فعلتِ كل المعاصي  واستغفرتِ لغفر الله لك

= يعني لو حتى ما صليت ادخل الجنة ؟؟

- لا .. ترك الصلاة ليست من المعاصي .. ترك الصلاة شرك أكبر وهي مما لا  يغفر تركه الله عز وجل وقد اختلف العلماء بالأمر وهناك تقسيم لبعضهم  استحدثوه لمن يتركها تكاسلا فقالوا لا يخلد في جهنم ومن تركها جحودا منكرا  لها يخلد في جهنم والذي يرتاح له أن تارك الصلاة يستتاب 3 أيام والا يقتل  لردته وأن تاركها جحودا أو تكاسلا هو خالد في جهنم لا يخرج منها أبد  الآبدين واذكر لك حديث الرسول صلوات الله عليه العهد الذي بيننا وبينهم  الصلاة فمن تركها قد كفر (1) والحديث الاخر لما قال للرجل صل فإنك لم تصل ثلاث مرات (2) ثم رواية أخرى للحبيب صلوات الله عليه لما رأى رجلا لا يتم ركوعه وسجوده قال لو مات هذا لمات على غير الملة (3) ثم في رواية لبلال رضي الله عنه قال عن رجل يخف في صلاته لو مات هذا لمات على غير الملة (4) يعني ليس بمسلم فكيف يخرج من النار؟؟ وعلى هذا القول الشيخ ابن باز والشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمهما الله تعالى


*******************

(1) العهدُ الذي بينَنا وبينَهم الصلاةُ فمَن تركَها فقد كفرَ
الراوي:    [بريدة بن الحصيب الأسلمي] المحدث:ابن باز - المصدر: مجموع فتاوى ابن باز - الصفحة أو الرقم: 70/12
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 

(2) أنَّ رسولَ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ  وسلَّمَ دخلَ المسجدَ ، فدخلَ رجلٌ فصلَّى ، فسلَّمَ على النبيِّ صلَّى  اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ فَرَدَّ ، وقال : ارجعْ فَصَلِّ ، فإنَّكَ لم تُصَلِّ .  فرجعَ يُصلِّي كما صلَّّى ، ثم جاءَ ، فسلَّمَ على النبيِّ صلَّى اللهُ  عليهِ وسلَّمَ ، فقال : ارجعْ فصَلِّ فإنَّكَ لم تُصَلِّ . ثلاثًا ، فقال :  والذي بعثَكَ بالحقِّ ، ما أُحْسِنُ غيرَهُ ، فعَلِّمْنِي ؟ فقال : إذا  قمتَ إلى الصلاةِ فكَبِّرْ ، ثم اقرأْ ما تيسَّرَ معكَ من القرآنِ ، ثم  ارْكَعْ حتى تطمئِنَّ راكعًا ، ثم ارفعْ حتى تعتدلَ قائمًا ، ثم اسجُدْ حتى  تطمئِنَّ ساجدًا ، ثم ارفعْ حتى تطمئِنَّ جالسًا ، وافعلْ ذلكَ في صلاتِكَ  كُلِّهَا .
الراوي:    أبو هريرة المحدث:البخاري - المصدر: صحيح البخاري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 757
خلاصة حكم المحدث: [صحيح] 

(3) أنَّ رسولَ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ دخلَ المسجدَ ،  فدخلَ رجلٌ فصلَّى ، فسلَّمَ على النبيِّ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ  فَرَدَّ ، وقال : ارجعْ فَصَلِّ ، فإنَّكَ لم تُصَلِّ . فرجعَ يُصلِّي كما  صلَّّى ، ثم جاءَ ، فسلَّمَ على النبيِّ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ ، فقال :  ارجعْ فصَلِّ فإنَّكَ لم تُصَلِّ . ثلاثًا ، فقال : والذي بعثَكَ بالحقِّ ،  ما أُحْسِنُ غيرَهُ ، فعَلِّمْنِي ؟ فقال : إذا قمتَ إلى الصلاةِ فكَبِّرْ  ، ثم اقرأْ ما تيسَّرَ معكَ من القرآنِ ، ثم ارْكَعْ حتى تطمئِنَّ راكعًا ،  ثم ارفعْ حتى تعتدلَ قائمًا ، ثم اسجُدْ حتى تطمئِنَّ ساجدًا ، ثم ارفعْ  حتى تطمئِنَّ جالسًا ، وافعلْ ذلكَ في صلاتِكَ كُلِّهَا .
الراوي:    أبو هريرة المحدث:البخاري - المصدر: صحيح البخاري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 757
خلاصة حكم المحدث: [صحيح] 

(4)  - عن بلالٍ رضيَ اللَّهُ عنهُ : أنَّهُ  رأى رجلًا لا يتمُّ الرُّكوعَ ولا السُّجودَ فقالَ لو ماتَ هذا ماتَ على  غيرِ ملَّةِ محمَّدٍ صلَّى اللَّهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ
الراوي:    - المحدث:الهيتمي المكي - المصدر: الزواجر - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1/140
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

هل تعرف ما معنى " عدوَّك " ؟ (الشيطان)

يعني جالسٌ لك متربص، كل قدر يمر عليك، وكل حدث يحصل لك يختار لك من  الأفكار والمفاهيم التي تناسبك؛ يعني هو واحد جالس أمامك ويجربك، يُجرِّب  عليك كذا، ولو عرفت تخرج منه يقوم يجرِّب عليك تجربة أخرى، ولو عرفت تُخرج  يُضعِّفك في هذا المخرج، فأنتم اتخذوه عدوا، واتخاذ العدو يكون بتمام الرضا  عن الله، وتمام الرضا ليس كلاما، تمام الرضا يكون كلما تعلمت وتعلمت عن  الله، ثم ستجد قلبك ممتلئاً رضاُ عنه.
ونحن مشكلتنا أننا لسنا متخلين أننا جالسين وهو ينظر إلينا بكل ما يملك من  قوة واستعانة ، ولابد أن تفهموا أن هذه حقيقة وليست خيالاً ، هذه حقيقة  موجودة ، أنه يتربص بك تربصاً، يريد أن تزلق قدمك في أي موطن، وفي أي قدر،  هو لا يعلم الغيب لكنه مصاحبك صحبةً شديدة، وثم مع الصحبة الشديدة فَهِم  طباعك، يعرض عليك هذا الموقف فلما يرى منك عدم تصرف، يُغيِّر لك، ويأتي لك  بذنب آخر، وقصة ثانية، يقول لك فقط افعل كذا، فهذا كلة يحتاج منك قو  استعاذة ومعرفة بالرب، معرفة بما يبغضه الله ويكرههُ، لأن هو حريص إلى أن  يحولك إلى ما يكره الله، فيخوفك ويقوِّي في قلبك الخوف لدرجة أنه يقنِّطك  من رحمة، فتفهم أن هذا خوف ليس صحيح، إنما ذاك الخوف الذي يوصلك إلى التوبة  وإلى الاستغفار والانكسار بين يديه.

منقول

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> هو حريص إلى أن  يحولك إلى ما يكره الله، فيخوفك ويقوِّي في قلبك الخوف لدرجة أنه يقنِّطك  من رحمة، فتفهم أن هذا خوف ليس صحيح، إنما ذاك الخوف الذي يوصلك إلى التوبة  وإلى الاستغفار والانكسار بين يديه.
> 
> منقول


جزاك الله خيرا أم البراء ، هل لي بتوضيح  العبارة : حيث تم ذكر الخوف المؤدي للقنوط والخوف المؤدي للتوبة ؟!!!

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> جزاك الله خيرا أم البراء ، هل لي بتوضيح  العبارة : حيث تم ذكر الخوف المؤدي للقنوط والخوف المؤدي للتوبة ؟!!!


حياك الله ام علي سبحان الله لمّا راجعت المكتوب الظاهر اني وضعت النسخة التي لم اعدّلها قدر الله لا باس المهم ان معنى الكلام ان الشيطان يخوّفك من الله الى درجة ان يملأ قلبك انه لن يغفر لك وحتما سيعاقبك ولن يرضى عنك وسيرميك في جهنم وهذا القنوط.. ارجو ان اكون قد اوضحت

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيك أم البراء وزادك علما فقها في الدين ،، نعم اتضح المعنى جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> بارك الله فيك أم البراء وزادك علما فقها في الدين ،، نعم اتضح المعنى جزاك الله خيرا


امين واياكم وفيك بارك الرحمن حياك الله

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

علمتني شيختي كيف تكون راحة اليأس .. تيأسي من انتظار اي شيء ممن هم حولك ولا تعلقي قلبك الا بالله وهكذا تعيشي بسلام لا تعاتبي ولا تطالبي . وقد قرأت لاحد العلماء يقول لا تعلق قلبك بانسان وتحبه حبا عظيما وتعظمه ويصبح حبه دون ان تشعر يوازي حب المولى فتكشف الستر الذي بينه وبين الله فيريك الله منه مالا تحب ومالا يرضاه الله حتى يكسر في داخلك هذه العظمة الخيالية التي بنيتها في عقلك وقلبك وتعود عالما علم اليقين انه لا عظيم الا الله ولا احن من الله ولا ارحم منه ولا الطف ولا اكرم وكسرك من هذا الانسان يلجؤك الى الله فتدعوه بصدق ولانه شكور يشكر لك لحظة الصدق هذه فتكون سببا لاستجابة دعائك

----------

